# Sind Hordler Böse ?



## o0Miller0o (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss jetzt auch mal "rumheulen". Vorher sei noch gesagt: 
JA ICH BIN AUF EINEM PVP SERVER UND WILL AUCH DA SEIN!

So, jetzt zu meinem "Problem". Ich bin gerade LVL 29 Mage und muss einige Quests in umkämpften Territorien machen. Leider bekomme ich dazu keine Gelegenheit!

Ich hole mal etwas weiter aus: 

Erste Geschichte:
Als erstes in diesem umkämpften Territorium habe ich meine Quests angenommen und wollte mich auf den Weg machen. BÄM 2 Highlvl (keine Ahnung welches LVL, da stand nur "??", aber sie hatten schon Reittiere.) Hordler auf dem Weg dorthin haben mich umgehauen. Das war noch nicht das schlimmste und unfairste an der Sache, nein sie haben dann bei meiner Leiche gewartet, bis ich wieder zum Leben erwachte -> wieder gekillt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zweite Geschichte: 
Ich musste irgendwelche Armschienen sammeln und das musste wohl auch gerade ein Hordler. Ich habe ihm also via Emote -> "winken" versucht klar zu machen, dass ich nur meine Quest machen will und keinen PVP- Fight. Lief auch alles wunderbar, bis mich 2 Mobs gleichzeitig attakierten.... Der Hordler machte sich dann auch noch unsichtbar und griff mich feige von hinten an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel mehr schreiben möchte ich jetzt nicht. Ich aber finde das absolut feige und unfair! Ich lasse doch auch alle Hordler die ein paar Levels unter mit sind in Ruhe! Genauso wie ich nicht +/- zu dritt auf einen Hordler los gehe. Und zu guter Letzt greife ich auch keine Hordler an die gerade von Mobs attakiert werden. 

ABER! Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird mein einziges Ziel in diesem Spiel seind Lowlvlhordler zu killen! Ich mache mir dann nichts aus Arena und Raids usw. ich werde einfach in irgendwelchen Gebieten rumschwirren, wo die zu finden sind (genauso wie die "bösen")! Die Betroffenen können sich dann bei ihren bekloppten, feigen, unfairen - "Kameraden" bedanken....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin gerne zu fairen PVP´s bereit. Deshalb bin ich auf einem PVPServer! Aber nicht so. 

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.

MfG


----------



## Hyaten (17. Oktober 2007)

wenn du kein bock auf open pvp hast den geh auf einen pve server, der ist genau gleich nur du kannst da nur angegriffen werden wenn du dich pvp flaggst^^


----------



## Targia (17. Oktober 2007)

Da kann ich Hyaten nur zustimmen und abgesehen davon machens die Allies auch nicht besser.

Bin mal Versehendlich in die Zuflucht reingerannt und bin da von einer wache angegriffen worden. Hab diese dann gefeart wodurch ich PVP geflagt war und bums 2 lvl ?? mich abgefarmt. Ich denke da geben sich beide Seiten nicht viel.


----------



## schrotz (17. Oktober 2007)

Da kann ich den beiden nur zustimmen. Wenn dich soetwas nervt geh auch einen PvE Server. Und wie Targia schon gesagt hat macht es die Allieanz genauso mit der Horde, da geben sich die beiden Fraktioen nicht viel.


----------



## Kiluan (17. Oktober 2007)

Ja sind sie ich kille gerne lowies die sind so schön zu onehitten und sie würden wahrscheinlich auch meine twinks killen also wayen


----------



## o0Miller0o (17. Oktober 2007)

1. Ich bin auf einem PVPServer weil dort alle meine Freunde sind.
2. Ich finde Openpvp eigtl. gut.

Dennoch könnte die ganze Sache doch auch etwas fairer ablaufen. Ich bin kein PVPgeübter, also könnte mich wohl im Moment so ziemlich jeder platt machen (momentan ist mir das hochlvln wichtiger). Damit habe ich auch kein Problem, wenn es wie gesagt fair abläuft! Ich verhalte mich ja auch fair. Vielleicht sollte ich das ändern ?

Das auch unter den Allies unfaire Alöcher rumrennen, mag sicher sein. Das sollte eigtl. kein Horde is scheisse Allianz ist geil Thread werden. Wollte mich nur mal auskotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Möchte einfach erstmal in Ruhe auf LVL 70 kommen. Dann können wir uns von mir aus alle gegenseitig die Köpfe abhacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufahzt (17. Oktober 2007)

Meiner Einer spielt auch als Ally auf einem PvP-Server, ich habe es eine ganze Weile ähnlich gehalten wie o0Miller0o bis ich irgendwann das Fressen und Gefressen werden akzeptiert habe.

Inzwischen spiel ich nach dem Motto:
*Kill den Hordler bevor er dich killt oder Zeit findet seine großen Brüder zu rufen!*

Und für den Fall, dass dich HighLvLer ganken gibt es noch immer die gute alte Gildengemeinschaft.


----------



## Ftw (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin Hordler und ich bin böse! Ich kille gerne lowies aber reg mich auch auf, wenn einer meiner twinks gekillt wird.

Das ist alles ein großes Geben und Nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich nen ally sehe denk ich nur : "Gib dem Ally keine Chance!" und das selbe denkt sich ein Ally in der Situation und wenn man ein so großes Prob sollte man echt aufn PVE Server gehn.

MfG Ftw 

:"Stellt die Zelte auf, jetzt wird gecampt!"


----------



## o0Miller0o (18. Oktober 2007)

Naja, dann klopp ich jetzt halt auch einfach drauf. Mein fair/unfair Gelaber bringt wohl nichts :-D Ich bin zwar dennoch der Meinung das ein "Highlvl" keinen "Lowlvl" killen sollte, denn dass ist wie wenn ein 30 Jähriger einen Grundschüler verkloppt aber okayyyyy. Genauso wie man keinen Typen schlägt der schon von ein paar anderen bearbeitet wird. Nunja, dann lässt o0Miller0o jetzt ebend auch den "BadBoy" raushängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Kill den Hordler bevor er dich killt oder Zeit findet seine großen Brüder zu rufen!



Nettes Zitat zum Schluss. Hehe


----------



## Thorat (18. Oktober 2007)

Targia schrieb:


> Da kann ich Hyaten nur zustimmen und abgesehen davon machens die Allies auch nicht besser.
> 
> Bin mal Versehendlich in die Zuflucht reingerannt und bin da von einer wache angegriffen worden. Hab diese dann gefeart wodurch ich PVP geflagt war und bums 2 lvl ?? mich abgefarmt. Ich denke da geben sich beide Seiten nicht viel.



Da bist du ganz klar selbst Schuld!
Woher sollen die Allianzler wissen dass du "zufällig" da rein gerannt bist...
Dass was sie machten find ich überhaupt nicht unfair, bzw. feige, Du warst in einer feindlichen Basis, und dann musst du auch damit rechnen, das "nicht-NPCs" kommen, um die Zuflucht zu verteidigen.. ;-)
Naja... BTT:

An die ersten 2 Poster:

Och mensch, liest doch einfach mal den GANZEN post durch...
Sie/Er hat geschrieben das Sie/Er PvP mag, aber nicht 3vs1 oder lvl 70 vs lvl 30 PvP...
Und das ist nämlich auch nicht der Sinn eines PvP Servers...

Und jetzt zum TE:

Eine gute Idee wäre, wenn du dir die Gilden merkst oder aufschreibst, in denen diese Hirnis waren, und wenn du wiedermal einen von dieser Gilde siehst, den direkt umkloppst...
Oder du machst es noch einfacher: Du bist genau gleich wie Sie:
Wenn sie dir helfen, ist dir das schnurz egal, kill sie nachher einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder wenn jemand vor 3 mobs flüchtet und noch 10% hp hat, haust einfach 'nen Feuerschlag o.Ä rein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, ist ja immerhin schon 00.30...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> ABER! Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird mein einziges Ziel in diesem Spiel seind Lowlvlhordler zu killen! Ich mache mir dann nichts aus Arena und Raids usw. ich werde einfach in irgendwelchen Gebieten rumschwirren, wo die zu finden sind (genauso wie die "bösen")! Die Betroffenen können sich dann bei ihren bekloppten, feigen, unfairen - "Kameraden" bedanken....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich kann man nur sagen: Mit der Einstellung redest Du von Fairness? Du bist ja selbst nicht bereit dazu.
Wie sollte sich etwas ändern wenn jeder das begründet mit "Ich wurde auch unfair getötet."

Dann reicht nämlich nur ein einziger Spieler der irgendwann mal einen Spieler unfair getötet hat aus, um für jeden anderen Spieler die Legitimation zu sein genauso zu handeln. Und diese wiederuum dienen als Legitimation für jeden den sie killen, u.s.w.


----------



## Ashen (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!

Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.


----------



## Nyckon (18. Oktober 2007)

Nabend erstmal an alle,

also kann hier einigen nur zustimmen, wer PvP scheut oder damit nicht klar kommt gebasht zu werden, sollte das Spiel oder den Server wechseln. 
Was das klatschen von Lowis oder Leuten weit unter dem eigenen Level angeht,  so sollte man sich wohl oder übel damit abfinden, denn es später damit zuvergelten, das man selber Lowis klatscht ist keine Antwort.
Sondern nur dafür ein Beweis, das man nicht über denn Dingen steht und sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf die gleiche Stufe herab lässt, wie die anderen vor einem auch!
Jetzt zetterst Du herum, obwohl Du wusstest was auf Dich zu kommt, aber gibts natürlich auch gleich zu, das Du es später selber so machen wirst!?
Echt super, damit schaffst Du es mal wieder denn Kreislauf zu schließen und das ganze geflame und geheule von vorne zu starten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... bis dahin ...

euer Nyckon


----------



## Jinmago (18. Oktober 2007)

Jemanden beim PvE zu belästigen ist ganz klar unangebracht meiner Meinung, ob nun aufm PvP-Server oder ned, vor allem wenn der Gegner ein niedrigeres lvl hat oder wenig hp übrig hat. Trotzdem wirste das auf beiden Seiten und jeglichen Stufen erfahren müssen, in denen jemand meint, er könnt seine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe damit besänftigen.

Ich persönlich hab auch schonmal 3 42er Draenei-Schamis mit ein und dem selben Equip in Gadgetztan zusammenstehen sehen und konnt dann nicht widerstehen reinzubomben, hat denen je ned wirklich geschadet, sie mussten halt 20s laufen, meine Strafe dafür waren 2,5g repkosten durch die Goblins.


Solange es bei 1mal töten bleibt ists ok, find ich, aber sobald es den Spielspaß des Anderen längere Zeit in Frust verwandelt ists zuviel. 
N Kumpel von mir wurde 2h lang bei der Prequest für HdZ1 gegankt, sowas fällt in die Sparte Belästigung, aber die GMs machen nix dagegen. Er war 68 und die Allies alle 70 und zu siebt.


----------



## Klopfer (18. Oktober 2007)

Mein Senf: Ganker sind miese Schweinepriester ohne Selbstwertgefühl. Und Leute beim PvE umhauen ist auch nich das Wahre ... vor allem nicht wenn die Opfer lowies sind.


----------



## Blah (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich kann dir nur sagen das ich es auf RP-PvP Servern nicht so stark verbreitet ist mit solchen Spieler, natürlich hat es welche aber das PvP ist angenehmer.

Auf den normalen PvP Servern wird oft ziemlich heftig übertrieben mit dem PvP. Startgebiete abfarmen (da aber die Spieler nicht angegriffen werden können werden einfach Q Geber und so gekillt) auf PVE Servern ist es auch nicht so toll, da werden wie oben geschrieben auch überall einfach mal die Q Geber gekillt.


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.



Ernstgemeint oder einfach nur relativ schwache Satire? Interessiert mich jetzt wirklich.


----------



## Cvar (18. Oktober 2007)

lol


----------



## Kiluan (18. Oktober 2007)

Klopfer schrieb:


> Mein Senf: Ganker sind miese Schweinepriester ohne Selbstwertgefühl. Und Leute beim PvE umhauen ist auch nich das Wahre ... vor allem nicht wenn die Opfer lowies sind.




SCHATTENpriester sry aber so ein fehler geht nicht an ich bin doch net auf schwein geskillt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (18. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man nur sagen: Mit der Einstellung redest Du von Fairness? Du bist ja selbst nicht bereit dazu.
> Wie sollte sich etwas ändern wenn jeder das begründet mit "Ich wurde auch unfair getötet."
> 
> Dann reicht nämlich nur ein einziger Spieler der irgendwann mal einen Spieler unfair getötet hat aus, um für jeden anderen Spieler die Legitimation zu sein genauso zu handeln. Und diese wiederuum dienen als Legitimation für jeden den sie killen, u.s.w.



Vermutlich habe ich etwas überreagiert. Natürlich habe ich nicht vor anderen Spielern (Hordlern) durch dauerkills das Spiel madig zu machen.

Wenn das aber mir alle paar Minuten passiert (wie vorhin), werde ich nunmal auch "stinkig"... Desweiteren bin ich sehr wohl bereit fair zu sein (wie ma ja in meinem Thread auch nachlesen konnte)! Wenn ich allerdings nicht die Möglichkeit bekomme "mein Ding durchzuziehen", da nur unfaire Penner rumrennen, muss ich wohl etwas dagegen unternehmen.


----------



## Ashen (18. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ernstgemeint oder einfach nur relativ schwache Satire? Interessiert mich jetzt wirklich.




Was meinst du wieso Blizzard das Spiel in Horde und Allianz unterteilt hat?! Ist doch klar... man, die Allys sind die guten und die Horde is böse... das is doch das grundprinzip vom pvp -_-


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich sehe das immer so:

Ein lowlevelspieler wird irgentwann auch 70 sein... sprich dann farmt er mir die mobs/gold/partikel etc weg...

Ich spiele auf einem PvP-Server und der Name sagt es schon Player vs. Player.


Klar ist es feige wenn man zu 2-3 leute angreift, die 10 lvls unter einem sind, aber das ist nun mal das game.
Und wenn man das durch hat, diese harte zeit, darf man auch mal ran, seht es so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dazu das die allys die guten und die hordler die bösen sind, stimmt net...
das liegt im auge des betrachters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man von der Seite der Iraker aus schaut, sind die Amis die bösen und die Iraker die guten.

Also in diesem Sinne
Make PvP. Not Love


----------



## o0Miller0o (18. Oktober 2007)

Fior schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf einem PvP-Server und der Name sagt es schon Player vs. Player.



PvP bedeutet aber nicht das kein fairplay herrschen darf. Es ist doch einfach nur anständig low´s o.Ä. in Ruhe zu lassen... Aber wie gesagt wenn das in WoW so gehandhabt wird, dann muss man sich diesem "bösen" eben anschliessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Kiddies eben. "Haha bin lvl 70 mach den platt bin cool" "haha der wird angegriffen da misch ich mal schnell ganz cool mit und verschwinde schnell"... Jaja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- cooles Smiley


----------



## Durahil (18. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieso Blizzard das Spiel in Horde und Allianz unterteilt hat?! Ist doch klar... man, die Allys sind die guten und die Horde is böse... das is doch das grundprinzip vom pvp -_-




Also irgendwie hast du glaub ich die story nicht verstanden oder ?
Die Horde sind genausowenig böse wie die Allianz der einzige unterschied zwischen den beiden ist das die Allianz aus Völkern besteht die so etwas wie freundschaft verbindet und die Horde quasi bis auf die ausnahme Orcs--Tauren die ein freundschaftliches verhältniss haben aus Völkern besteht die sich nicht noch mehr feinde leisten können und darum zusammenarbeiten.

Man sollte sich schin ein kleines bisschen über die story informieren.


----------



## fab52002 (18. Oktober 2007)

also ich finds ok wenn ich von high lvln umgehauen werde is hja krieg is halt so solange es nur ein oder zwei mal passiert ...

nur wenn mich die leute über stunden corpscampen find ich es irgendwie langsam lächerlich ich mein es is nen spiel und wenn jemand bewiesen hat das er besser is als ich (was auf nen pvp server dutrchaus legitim ist) is doch gut.

mich einfach nur nich in ruhe zu lassen obwohl man es mir schon 5 mal bewiesen hat zeugt meiner meinung nach von unreife oder einem schwachen selbstbewusttsein.



> Jetzt zetterst Du herum, obwohl Du wusstest was auf Dich zu kommt, aber gibts natürlich auch gleich zu, das Du es später selber so machen wirst!?



ähm naja stimmt nicht unbedinngt. ich habe von anfang an auf einem pvp server gespielt und habe nicht gewusst was auf mich zu kommt. alter grund: meine freunde waren dort. ausserdem war ich auch mal nen newbie, noob und boon und dachte das pvp kämpfe auf pve servern gänzlich nich stattfinden (also auch keine bgs und so) und ganz verzichten wollt ich auch nich drauf.

ich wäre für eine regelung in der mich zwar jeder jedezeit wie jetz ganken kann aber vll nur 3 mal inner stunde oder so.
aber viele würden sich dann wahrscheinlich beschweren, in ihrer freiheit anderen den spielspass zu versauen, beschränkt zu werden.

desweiteren hab ich im low lvl bereich allies und horde gespielt (horde leider nur bis max 30) und glaubt mir es macht KEINEN unterschied welche Fraktion man nimmt 

naja ich hab mich 2 mal durchgebissen ... und klopp immernoch keine lowies.


----------



## Cvar (18. Oktober 2007)

hi


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieso Blizzard das Spiel in Horde und Allianz unterteilt hat?! Ist doch klar... man, die Allys sind die guten und die Horde is böse... das is doch das grundprinzip vom pvp -_-



Du hast nicht mal gelesen was ich geschrieben habe, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (18. Oktober 2007)

Cvar schrieb:


> hi



Wo bleibt der Witz ? War das schon alles ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. Oktober 2007)

@ Ashen: selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal daran gedacht, dass sich auch Hordler denken die Allies sind die bösen und die Horde die guten? Oder meinst du im zweiten Weltkrieg dachten nur die Amis die Deutschen seien die bösen und nicht umgekehrt?

Zum Thema: Wenn mir nen Alli übern weg läuft hau ich ihn um und geh weiter meinen Weg. Nur einen zu becampen ist wirklich beschissen und das hat ja wohl nix mit der Horde zutunweil Allies das genauso machen. Aber damit muss man sich einfach abfinden oder auf nen PvE Realm wechseln.


----------



## Cvar (18. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du hast nicht mal gelesen was ich geschrieben habe, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne hab mich verschrieben sry


----------



## 4nat!c (18. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieso Blizzard das Spiel in Horde und Allianz unterteilt hat?! Ist doch klar... man, die Allys sind die guten und die Horde is böse... das is doch das grundprinzip vom pvp -_-



1.Ist die Horde nicht böse sondern nur die Orcs... wc3 spielen ftw!!!
2. hey das ist WoW könnte dir echt empfehlen mal mi deinen freunden darüber zu diskutieren doch mal auf einen Pve server zu transen
3.Ich bin disc/holy (27/34/0) was denkst du wie doof ich aus der wäsche gucke wenn mich drausen mal ganz fix n ally zerlegt.gut ganz klar das dann einfach mal mein arena team und der halbe server hinter mir steht (gab schon so einige schlachten...)Sicherlich habe ich mal fix auf shadow gespecct um mal durchs Schlingendorntal zu rennen und allys umzunuken.aber ich grinse auch wenn mich mal ganz fies n rogue zerlegt nur wenn es dann richtig extrem wird..gogo freunde...also es gibt kein "ally sind nett und die horde sind böse) ich habe ally und horde gespielt und wie schon erwähnt die beide nehmen sich echt nicht viel.

stay tuned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreatJ (18. Oktober 2007)

das ist mal wieder so eine grundatz diskussion, die in wildem rumgeflame enden wird.
könnte auch einen thread aufmachen "sind allianz spieler alle feige?"

antwort: NEIN nicht alle, das gleiche gilft für  die frage "sind hordler böse?" .

ich könnte da auch mal ein beispiel geben.

bekannte situation.

BG ist freigegeben. (auge des sturms)
max anzahl horden spieler
aber nur ganz wenig allianz spieler
(15 / 3  z.

allias bleiben stur oben auf ihrem felsen stehen und warten oder schiessen von oben runter.

das gleiche spiel nur umgekehrt, 15 allis 3 hordis
nur mit dem unterschied das die horde sich stellt.
frei nach dem motto, hauptsache spass.

man möge mich korregieren, aber ich habe es bis jetzt nur so erlebt.

noch ein beispiel.gerade heute passiert

höllenfeuerhalbinsel, stationen einnehmen.

70er jäger vs J
ging recht schnell.... also er ist dann vom friedhof wieder zu mir.
allerdings mit einem 63er mage im schlepptau.
gut ging auch noch.

die station eingenommen, ab zur nächsten.
kurz bevor der balken voll war, kommt er wieder diesmal mit 3x 70ern , aus seiner gilde.
sind stur da stehen geblieben und haben gewartet bis ich wieder da war, das ging 5mal so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mach deswegen aber keinen thread im realm forum auf^^
die beste möglichkeit frust abzubauen ist, zum alli stützpunkt zu fliegen, zu gucken ob er/sie noch da steht. und bäm aus dem hinterhalt angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schubladen-denken 4tw !!!11


----------



## Muradin2 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.



Ich habe jetzt geschlagene 15min (!) nach der Ironie in diesem Thread gesucht. Aber ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es sich hier um den Text eines Kiddies handelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Horde ist definitiv nicht böse. Die haben nur andere Sitten als die Allianz. Und beide Seiten haben auch ihre Gründe, die jeweilige andere Fraktion zu bekämpfen.
Wie schon von meinen Vorpostern erwähnt, besteht die Horde überwiegend aus Völkern, die sich keine weiteren Feinde mehr leisten können und somit ein Zwecksbündnis eingingen. Zwecksbündnis weil: Ich bezweifle mal, dass sich die Blutelfen und die Untoten von Sylvanas Windrunner gut verstehen. (nur so als beispiel^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ABER: Auch die Allianz besteht aus Völkern, die eigentlich nur mehr oder weniger Zwecksbündnisse eingingen. Die Zwerge und die Menschen waren auch nie wirkliche Freunde, ebenso wie die Nachtelfen wirklich Freunde der anderen Völker sind, da z.B. die Gnome für ihre Apparaturen und Erfindungen einen Teil der Natur missbrauchen. Und Nachtelfen sind ja sehr naturverbunden und sehen es sicher nicht gerne, wenn ein paar Zwerge und Gnome einen Wald abholzen, nur damit sie irgendwas bauen können.
(Anm.: Ist auch alles nur ne Vermutung.^^ So wirklich interessiert es mich nämlich gar nicht, ob die Horde nun böse ist, oder nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich denke, die Allianz und die Horde sind im Kern völlig gleich. Nur das Aussehen unterscheidet sich. 

Ashen, les dir die Geschichte ordentlich durch, bevor du sabbelst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mahoni1970 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!



Ich glaube da kennt jemand nicht die hintergrundgeschichte zu Wow. Nicht die Horde sondern die Allianz ist die böse Seite in dem Spiel.

Doch egal darum geht es hier nicht. Wenn jeder sich an die einfachsten Fairnes-rgeln halten würde käme es nicht dazu, doch leider ist es so, das jeder jeden killt den er killen kann egal ob er 70 ist und der andere 30 oder 65. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn Blizz da eine grenze eingebaut hätte. z.b. das man nur andere Chars angreifen kann wenn die nicht mahr als -5 level zum eigenen sind.


----------



## Muradin2 (18. Oktober 2007)

mahoni1970 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da kennt jemand nicht die hintergrundgeschichte zu Wow. Nicht die Horde sondern die Allianz ist die böse Seite in dem Spiel.
> 
> Doch egal darum geht es hier nicht. Wenn jeder sich an die einfachsten Fairnes-rgeln halten würde käme es nicht dazu, doch leider ist es so, das jeder jeden killt den er killen kann egal ob er 70 ist und der andere 30 oder 65. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn Blizz da eine grenze eingebaut hätte. z.b. das man nur andere Chars angreifen kann wenn die nicht mahr als -5 level zum eigenen sind.




Auch die Allianz ist nicht böse. Leute, kapiert ihr es nicht? KEINE der beiden Fraktionen ist böse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mahoni1970 (18. Oktober 2007)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Auch die Allianz ist nicht böse. Leute, kapiert ihr es nicht? KEINE der beiden Fraktionen ist böse!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das habe ich auch nicht so gesagt! nur das von der Hintergrundgeschichte ist es nun mal so das die Allianz die böse Seite ist! Oder sind die Völker böse, die sich gegen Unterdrückung und Versklavung Auflehnen und Verteidigen die bösen?? doch dieses dazu ... Heute sollten für alle die wichtigsten "Gegner" die brennende legion oder Illidan sein....


----------



## Ronma (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich fand's eh immer blöd, nach Warcraft 3, das sich die 2 Fraktionen genau auf Rassen aufteilen anstatt halt das die bösen einfach nur Abtrünnige wären. Ich spiele beide Seiten muss aber sagen dass ich viel lieber Horde wie Allianz zocke und das obwohl ich mit meinen beiden Servern wo ich zocke in der Situation bin das bei mir auf Ally Seite viel mehr drin wäre für mich Raidinstanzen mäßig.

Der Hauptgrund ist wenn es um's twinken geht. Erst Horde gespielt 1 Jahr nen Druiden und echt nen Scheissdreck darüber nen Kopf gemacht was es da alles gibt wenn man mal LV 60 is (Ony usw...) Die Zeit war geil. Questen im Brachland, die Atmosphäre da einfach Hammer. HDW... die ersten open PVP Schlachten in Crossroads / Tarrens Mühle, das waren Zeiten.

Dann wollt ich mal Plattenheiler spielen. Aufgrund der viel zu zuckersüß, friede, freude , eierkuchen Gestaltung der ganzen Ally Startgebiete hab ichs selbst nur bis LV 14 ausgehalten. Grausam einfach. Die Art und Weise was man da machen muss... hat mir net gefallen. Genauso das Nachtelfen Gebiet, das is alles so auf "Wir sind ja alle sooo lieb" gemacht. Und man kämpft gegen kuschlige Furbolgs, Menschen und anderen Kram. Während es auf Hordeseite richtig gut abgeht, vor allem die Reise beim questen durch ganz Kalimdor is einfach nur geil. Den Pala hab ich dann wo ich krank war einfach auf LV 60 zocken lassen, war mir einfach zu blöd. Bei BC erst die letzten 10 Level zu LV 70 , die hab ich dann gemacht. Viel MC, BWL, Naxx und AQ 40 gemacht dann, in BC mal Gruul , Magtheridon, Kara, aber irgendwie hat mich immer die Atmosphäre da angekotzt.

Letztenendes ne Blutelf Paladine angefangen, und mich sofort wieder ins questen aufs Hordeseite verliebt und wieder selber von 1 auf 70 gezockt. Heute zocke ich aufgrund der Verteilung der Freunde und Bekannten in WoW auf beiden Seiten, mag die Horde seite jedoch mehr wegen der Atmosphäre. Gut oder Böse ist keine Seite für mich, auf der Ally Seite hab ich jedoch wesentlich mehr merkwürdige Leute gesehen wie auf Hordeseite.

Der eigentliche Witz is ja das dieses Fraktinsgetuhe da von Blizzard im 2. Add On nen bissl aufgehoben wird, wegen diesen Buffs , die man sich abholen kann das Allianz und Horde gemeinsam was zusammen zocken können. Von mir aus können die ma langsam die 2 Fraktionen über die Wupper feuern. Fands in  WC 3 extrem cool wie alle gemeinsam gegen Archimonde gekämpft haben.


----------



## Huntara (18. Oktober 2007)

Laut der Geschichte ist doch Horde böse und die Allys sind die Guten oder seh ich das falsch? 
Naja, irgendwie teilen sich hier die Meinungen, aber zum Thema: Entweder Du kommst mit einem pvp-Server klar oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoNsen (18. Oktober 2007)

rot = tod

Ausser vor den Raids, kommt nicht gut wenn du vor Gruul Hordler sheepst wenn sie porten, und schnell ne 25er Raidgruppe rausgesprungen kommt, und deine Jungs die grad am kochen/porten etc sind ummoschen. -dkp und so.


----------



## Chrissian (18. Oktober 2007)

meiner meinung nach hat das garnix mit der fraktion zu tun.

ob du hordler oder alli bist ist egal,die meisten killen dich ja trotzdem^^

wobei ich doch die erfahrung bis jetzt gemacht hab,dass meine draenei priesterin weniger gekillt wird als mein blutelf^^


----------



## Grivok (18. Oktober 2007)

es gibt auf beiden seiten spieler die einfach spass daran haben
darum ist aber nicht ne ganze fraktion boese
geh mal auf "das syndikat" ins schlingendorntal
da denken die allies weil es djungel ist sie waeren in vietnam und toeten alles was rumlaeuft 
und meist entweder lev?? oder zu zehnt

ausserdem ist mit auch schon oft genug passiert dass ich an nem allie vorbei gehe, dem zu winke und zack greift der mich an
wenn es ein etwas unintelligenter ist ( lev 55 hexer vs meinen lev 56 druide) wird der halt gelegt und dann erteile ich auch gerne mal ne lektion nach dem motto: wenn jemand winkt einfach in ruhe lassen sonst wirst getoetet

oder in tarrens muehle...da ist es an der tagesordung, dass allies angreifen
letztens erst hinter nem lev 55 magier hergelaufen in katzenstealth... er sieht nen lev 29 hordler, bleibt stehen und will anfangen den zu nuken
und hat sich dann tierisch aufgeregt dass er drei mal hintereinander beim gangen aus dem stealth gelegt wurde

naja wen es stoert geht auf nen PvE server

es nervt beim questen gestoert zu werden, aber wenn es zu extrem wird parke ich einen meiner 70er vor ort und gut ist


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hordler sind nicht böse, da es kein rein böses Volk gibt in WarCraft (von den spielbaren Völkern). Böse sind nur die Spieler und die gibt es auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiel auf nem Normal Server (also flaggen für PvP) und wenn ich auf die wagemutige Idee komme PvP-geflaggt durch Gebiete zu laufen wo ich mit Horlern rechnen kann, heule ich bestimmt nicht rum das ich umgeklatscht werde weil die Lvl-Anzeige des Untoten Hexenmeisters nur aus ?? bestand. Also wenn dir sowas auf nem PvP-Server passiert: thats life. 
Ich würd den (wenn es denn noch jemanden gibt) der unter meinem Lvl liegt auch ohne Gewissensbisse über den Jordan wemsen.


----------



## Psyco (18. Oktober 2007)

Hehe... da fällt mir doch gleich ne kleine Story zum Thema "Fairness" ein^^

Eines schönes Abends in OG... Ein Ally Jäger, sowie ein Schurke setzen sich aufs Dach der Bank. Ein Lowie kommt ausm BG und bäng, weg isser...
Also denk ich mir "Wenn Ihr kämpfen wollt, bitte schön! Dann aber mit einem Eures Zirkels!" Also flag ich mich mit PVP und hau die beiden Weg... Danach habe ich meinen Weg ins Ah fortgesetzt und als ich wieder raus kam, saßen die beiden wieder da... Ich freu mich n Ast, dass die nichts draus gelernt haben und hau sie wieder weg. 2 Min später, ich stand grad am Briefkasten, tauchte neben mir ein lowie Taure auf, der mich gleich anschrie, was ich denn für ein Affe wär... Es war ein Twink des Ally-Jägers... (so viel schonmal zur Fraktionsverbundenheit^^) Naja, auf jedenfall beschimpfte er mich und meinte, dass die beiden ja nur da sitzen wollen und ein bisschen schauen... und wenn ich mich hauen will, soll ich doch bitte ins BG gehn, oder auf einen reinen PVP Server.... 

Ich main, hallooooo? Was hat "schauen" mit "hilflose lowies wegklatschen" zu tun???? 
Also frag ich ihn das gleich mal und setzte noch hinterher, was er wohl meine passiert, wenn ich mich nach Ironforge begebe und nur mal "schaue"...^^

Darauf kamen ein paar kleine Beleidigungen und er loggte wieder um.


So viel also mal zum Thema Fairness^^ 

Naja, aber mal zum Thread: Arschlöcher gibts überall... Wenn man PvP geflaggt is, bzw. auf nem reinen PVP Server spielt muss man damit rechnen angegriffen zu werden, aber wenn dieser Angreifer von seinem Sieg nicht genug hat und noch an der Leiche campen muss, um sein Ego zu stärken; sorry! Habe ich kein Verständnis für... 
Das ist wirklich unfair und verdirbt einem den spaß am Spiel.
Aber sich dafür in gleichem Maße zu rächen? - Ne, is auch nich die feine Art^^


----------



## Satanhimself (18. Oktober 2007)

> Sind Hordler Böse ?


Ja   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (18. Oktober 2007)

Diese Threads gab und gibt es immer wieder...einmal sinds die bösen Hordler, einmal die bösen Allianzler...

Das einzige, was mir dazu einfällt...MIMIMIMI.... und GEH PVE!!


----------



## Kujon (18. Oktober 2007)

naja - wer auf einem pvp-server spielt, muss damit rechnen, umgeklatscht zu werden...

ich mach das auch, je nach laune...manchmal klatsche ich auch low levels, manchmal lasse ich sie leben und wieder ein ander mal klatschen sie mich mit dem twink - that's pvp^^

wer es nicht erträgt, muss den server wechseln, ganz einfach...

und ja, ich bin böse^^

was die rache anbelangt - nach unten orientieren ist immer schlecht - wenn jemand was macht, womit man sich selber nicht identifizieren kann, soll man es selber auch nicht tun. man wird sich selber sonst untreu...nur weil mein nachbar auf meine katze schiesst, schiesse ich doch nicht auf seine!? nein, ich polier ihm direkt die fresse hehe ^^


----------



## Chadwick (18. Oktober 2007)

lol das erinnert mich dann wieder an Gestern, wir waren zu 2t in Jaedenar unterwegs und ein Alli Jäger lief uns nur hinterher, als wir dann bei den QuestNPC´s waren meinte er auf einmal plötzlich doch kämpfen zu wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja einmal auf respawn warten ist ja nicht so schlimm aber das das nicht nochmal vorkommt schnell mal PVP anmachen und mit AOE dort warten wo die Mobs spawnen. nach ca 2min warten meint der Jäger dann er greift mich eben mal an, meinte er auch nur 3Frostbolts später war er nicht mehr gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  soviel zu PVE-Realms also ich würde meinen nächsten Char gleich auf nem PVP beginnen dann leg ich den Typen gleich um


----------



## Ben86rockt (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich greife alles an was sich bewegt egal ob 50 stufen über oder unter mir !!!

Deswegen bin ich auch auf nem PvP server und mich jemand campt ? tja dann log ich um und ein jeder weiss das palas nicht so schnell down gehen.....^^


----------



## Lúke.Mage (18. Oktober 2007)

Folgende Gründe gegen euer Gewine:
-in jeder Fraktion gibts Deppen genauso wie kleine Kinder (<--bezeiht sich ausschließlich aufs Verhalten)
-in vielen Fällen geht man zur Fraktion wo sich eigene Freunde befinden, also können auch so 'unfaire' Leute zur Allianz kommen
-auf einem PvP-Server kann man nix dagegen sagen wenn man beim lvln gekillt wird
-wenn man lowies killt ist dagegen auch nix zu sagen, denn so ziemlich ALLE würden das mit ihren Mains auch machen (Begründung ist bei ziemlich allen: ich wurde damals auch gekillt also kann ich des auch machen)
-Wobei man sagen muss, dass Campen ziemlich mies ist, aber erlaubt (Blizzard könnte ja was dagegen tun, wenn sie wollten)
-grundsätzlich sollten die, die sagen "Die Horde ist das Böse an sich" mal die Story von Warcraft lesen

Folglich bestimmt Blizz die Fairness im Spiel und alles was ihr unfair findet ist es eigentlich nicht UND: Die Fraktin ist scheißegal da genau die selben Spieler hinterm Rechner sitzen und es alle Typen von Spielern bei beiden Fragtinen gibt.


Nebenbei ist folgender Satz nicht ohne Grund entstanden:
Liegt der Ally tot im Keller, war der Hordler wieder schneller,
Liegt der Hordler tot daneben, rief der Ally 5 Kollegen.

Weil das find ich echt arm, wenn die Leute nen Highlvl holen wenn sie von nem Gleichlvligem gekillt wurden...

For the Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yayoi (18. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn ich auf einem PVP Server spiele, heißt es für mich nicht, dass ich alles umbringe was nicht zur Horde gehört. Low Level lass ich in Ruhe, außer sie greifen mich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und feige angreifen während der Gegner nen Mob hat. Ist einfach unter meiner Würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kujon (18. Oktober 2007)

auf unserem server gibts immer wieder allys, die xr angreifen, meistens sind das so zwischen 4 - 6 70er und 1 low level

und dann logge ich auf meinen 70er und kille nur den low level-typ, bis verstärkung da ist^^

mir doch egal, wenn ich auch zig mal sterbe, aber der lowie soll nicht das gefühl haben, er könne xr angreifen und sich dann hinter seinen 70er kumpels verstecken - ich finde den hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birkenschock (18. Oktober 2007)

Rot = Tot 

Ganz simples Prinzip, kann man überall anwenden und machen auch genug Leute auf PvP Realms. Dadurch kann man nette Situationen erleben, z.B. Blackrock komplett mit alten Skeletten gepflastert oder auch das Jägerlager war immer ein netter Platz. Also have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke da tun sich Horde und Allianz nichts, wird auf jeder Seite und auf jedem Server Leute geben, die sich richtig toll fühlen, weil sie einen Gegner "onehitten" können...
Wenn du das aber jetzt schon mit Level 29 nervig findest, dann warte erstmal bis du in Schlingdorntal gehst. Auf unserem Server (Gul'dan, PvP) ist da eigentlich immer dir Hölle los, man kann da nie ungestört questen.
Da liefen erst vor kurzem wieder 6 70er Allianzler rum und haben alles getötet, was da an Horde rumlief.
Wenn man dann auf seinen Mainchar umlogt, und die mit 4 70er Hordlern töten kann, weiß man warum die sich an Leuten weit unter ihrem eigenen Level vergehen. Mit gleichwertigen Gegnern können die es nicht aufnehmen.
Ich habe es mir eigentlich zum Grundsatz gemacht, niemals "Lowbies" anzugreifen. Ausnahmen sind Allis die Hordler oder meinen Twink ganken/campen und Allis aus einer ganz bestimmten Gilde auf meinem Server. Diese spezielle Gilde nervt dermaßen auf meinem Server, dass ich mich dafür bei jeder möglichen Gelegenheit revanchiere.


----------



## Galvora (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo an alle :-)

Zu dem Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass das eine lange Geschichte ist zwischen Hordlern/Allianzleuten
und ich als Allianzspieler schon oft Unverschämtheiten von Seiten der Horde erlebt habe.
(Gegner klauen/ z.b. Begleitquest Skettis oder PVP-Quest auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel...)

Das sind Dinge, da denke ich mir meinen Teil zu und ich glaube auch, dass es unter Allianzleuten
genauso "Idioten" gibt.

Meinem Freund, einem Bekannten und mir ist es nach Erscheinen von BC auf einem Non-PVP-Server passiert,
dass uns zwei/drei Hordler bewusst ins PVP (es war ein Priester dabei, der einen Gegner übernahm, den wir 
dann angriffen...) zogen, um uns dann anzugreifen.
Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass dieser PVP-Quatsch überwertet wird und auf beiden Seiten, auch vom Level
her niedrigere Gegner getötet werden, da man im Open-PVP ja auch Ehre bekommt.

Wer PVP spielen will, kann auf die Schlachtfelder gehen, da kann man beweisen, was man "drauf hat".


----------



## vikale (18. Oktober 2007)

Wir sin so sau Böse,
wir ganken alles was uns vor die Füße kommt!
Gestern PvP Quest in Thrallmar....
Habsch 2 70er weggehaun, ZU 4T kamen die dann an die looser!
Kloppen mich mit 4 leuten weg weil ses zu zweit net schaffen und lachen mich dann mit emotes aus weil ich lieg. Allies<


----------



## torpedo979 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.




hi
sry- dein gut-böse gelaber ist meiner meinung nach absoluter quatsch.
keine fraktion ist an sich gut oder böse- es sind die spieler dahinter, die den unterschied machen.
und deine legitimation "ich bin guter also muss ich böse platt machen" ist sowas von selbstgerecht...

wenn ich mir anschaue was die "guten" allys so an linken touren im open pvp abziehen (nämlich GENERELL lowies killen- traut ihr euch nicht an gleiche lvl oder was?) verschwimmt für mich die grenze zwischen gut und böse...

ich selbst mache es generell so, dass ich NIE zuerst angreife.
ist für mich einfach eine frage der ehre
aber damit bin ich wohl ziemlich alleine :-(

mfg

amsel
lvl 65 tauren krieger
The Maelstrom


----------



## Woodspirit (18. Oktober 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> Wir sin so sau Böse,
> wir ganken alles was uns vor die Füße kommt!
> Gestern PvP Quest in Thrallmar....
> Habsch 2 70er weggehaun, ZU 4T kamen die dann an die looser!
> Kloppen mich mit 4 leuten weg weil ses zu zweit net schaffen und lachen mich dann mit emotes aus weil ich lieg. Allies<



Ich hoffe das war Ironie...wenn nicht...armes Tucktuck...


----------



## Celticsstorm (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe jetzt nur den ersten Post gelesen. 

Ich spiele auch auf einem PVP-Server. Habe versucht keine grauen Allys zu töten da ich mir dachte was du nicht willst tue nicht selber.

Seit dem ich mit 35-40 im Schlinglendorn angefangen habe zu questen ist mir gestern einfach alles egal geworden. Wie oft ich da von Allys mit Totenkopf getötet wurde kann ich nicht mehr zählen. Aber jetzt wird jeder Ally egal ob grau-grün ob im Kampf mit mobs oder nicht auch angegriffen.

Ich meine natürlich ist das jetzt genau die Ursache des Problems aber ich sehe es halt nicht mehr ein.

Das ist auch kein geheule denn ich habe mich bewußt für eine PVP-Server entschieden. Weiß aber nicht was Totenkopf-Spieler daran toll finden graue Spieler zu töten.

Gruß
Celtic


----------



## Thorgun (18. Oktober 2007)

Watt willste machen, is halt PVP Server.

Gestern konnte ich keine Daily Quest in Ogri' la machen, weil 10 Hordler einer Gilde da entweder im Lage (wo sie ja keinen töten können ) immer /spit gemacht haben oder jedes mal einen mit 2-3 Leuten gekillt haben wenn man außerhalb des Lagers war.

Selbst wenn man sich in die Luft gerettet hat und noch 10% hatte kam einer von denen nach oben, mountete ab , schlug mich und wir beide vielen runter.

Naja, finds halt kindisch, hat mich auch derbe aufgeregt weil ich es assi finde 10 Kara equipte Leute mich und andere bashen die noch nicht voll Kara equipt sind, und sich dann super toll fühlen , aber naja....

Umgeloggt auf Twink, ab ins Schlingerdorntal und da natürlich genau das selbe, man konnte keine 2m machen ohne angesickt zu werden...
Norm. hab ich ja immer meinen Main stehen um danach mal nett "Hallo" zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber diesmal leider nicht.

@ Celitcstorm: Ja das ist nen Teufelskreis, hab damals auch viele in Ruhe questen lassen, bis ich selber die ganze Zeit genervt wurde. Dann hat man kein Bock mehr und rächt sich halt an jeden x-beliebigen Hordler... das geht natürlich immer so weiter...


----------



## Wullie (18. Oktober 2007)

rofl, die "Guten"....die "Bösen"




kommt mal klar, wenn man PVP-server spielt muss man damit leben das man auch mal aufn Deckel bekommt, und zwar von Jedem der gerade nah genug dran ist und dich angreifen kann.......


ich halte es so: jeder Alli den ich seh wird angegriffen, ich greif auch 3 70er auf einmal an, einfach nur für den Spass.....man dafür spiel ich doch PVP-Server, zwischendurch mal Zuflucht Raiden oder gar Sw etc.......

und wenn ich umgehaun werd whine ich doch auch net rum, so ist das nunmal aufm PVP-server......
Ganken find ich allerdings auch mies, und wird von mir nur als Antwort auf Ganken ausgeübt, wenn ich nen Lowie umgehauen hab, hat der den Kaffee doch eh erstmal auf und ich kann gemütlich weiterziehen.

Ich hab auch keinen schmerz damit nen Ally mitten in Gadzetgan umzuhauen.....der Spass mit den Wachen anschliessend ist es doch Wert..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man man......also alle die lieber rumweinen und drohen das sie "nurnoch" Hordler umhauen gehen, da kann ich nur sagen: Mach doch! is ja immerhin nen PVP Server..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (18. Oktober 2007)

Hordler sind nicht böse aber ich bin es......muhahahaha


----------



## REdnaxx (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich muss ganz erlich sagen ich spiele im mom auch auf einem PvP server als Hordler und nein Hordler sind nicht böse und nein Horde soll auch nciht die "böse" Seite verkörpern wer Wc3 gespielt hat weiß sogar das Horde und Allianz mal ein Bündnis hatten!!! alllerdings merke ich das die zum Größten Teil noch Feiger ist als die Horde ein Beispiel ich lvl 42 Paladin bin am Questen sehe einen Nachtelf Druiden lvl 38 der den gleichen quest wie ich mache ich sehe aber auch das er grade ziemlich viele Humanoiden gepullt hat und lasse ihn in ruhe damit er diese Herausforderung auf eigene Faust erledigen kann ich winke ihm zu und bejubel ihn via Emote (er sieht genau das ich nicht vorhabe ihn anzugreifen!!!!   2minuten später habe ich 3 Humanoiden gepullt (die ich locker als Paladin besiegt bekomme Allerdings kommt der besagte Druide in Katzengestallt aus dem stealth haut mir einen krit nach dem nächsten rein und als das nicht genug unfairniss wäre ruft er auch noch einen 41er Paladin freund der auch noch fröhlich auf mir rumhaut - die einzige aktion die ich nun machen konnte war Gottesschild weglaufen in ein Hordenlager was gleich hinter dem nächsten Hügel lag dort habe ich gereggt und mich auf der suche nach einem der Allianzler gemacht um mich eiskalt zu rächen doch als sie mich sahen flohen sie nur noch weil sie wussten das sie es ohne das ich nicht mindestens 3 mobs auf mich hauen nicht tot bekommen!!!
Aber das beweißt noch nicht vollständig das die Allianz genause wenn nicht sogar noch ungerechter als die Horde ist hier ein weiteres Beispiel Tarrens Mühle ein sehr geliebter Platz von ?? Allianzlern man ist fröhlich mit lvl 20 - 30 dort am questen und ZACK fällt man um und sieht nur noch einen ?? Gnom schurken in stealth gehn -.-" Allerdings gibt es auch ?? die die Beispielsweiße lvl 52 sind und nur einen 41 er Pala (mich) sehen und dan ranchargen aber nicht bemerken das ich mit einem Kumpel der auch einen Paladin lvl 44 hat zusammen queste tja pech für ihn mein kumpel ist heiler ich bin tank *gg* keine chance hat der krieger er liegt schneller als ihm lieb ist xD ich hoffe das begründet so ein bisschen das ich finde Alianzler unfairer sind als Horde!!!


----------



## GangstaT (18. Oktober 2007)

was du da beschreibst machen aber nicht nur hordenspieler, allianzler sind teilweise auch nicht besser
beispiel: ich will mir meinem schami ins steinkrallengebirge .kaum verlass ich das brachland da kommen mir zwei allys stufe 60-70 (hab ich an den mounts erkannt waren pvpreittiere) entgegen. ich verbeuge mich als zeichen das ich nur durch. die lassen mich auch durch ich gehe weiter auf einmal  bekomm ich n feuerball von hinten und bin sofort down. warn natürlich die allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (18. Oktober 2007)

REdnaxx schrieb:


> alllerdings merke ich das die zum Größten Teil noch Feiger ist als die Horde
> 
> ein Beispiel ich lvl 42 Paladin bin am Questen sehe einen Nachtelf Druiden lvl 38 der den gleichen quest wie ich mache ich sehe aber auch das er grade ziemlich viele Humanoiden gepullt hat und lasse ihn in ruhe damit er diese Herausforderung auf eigene Faust erledigen kann ich winke ihm zu und bejubel ihn via Emote (er sieht genau das ich nicht vorhabe ihn anzugreifen!!!!   2minuten später habe ich 3 Humanoiden gepullt (die ich locker als Paladin besiegt bekomme Allerdings kommt der besagte Druide in Katzengestallt aus dem stealth haut mir einen krit nach dem nächsten rein und als das nicht genug unfairniss wäre ruft er auch noch einen 41er Paladin freund der auch noch fröhlich auf mir rumhaut - die einzige aktion die ich nun machen konnte war Gottesschild weglaufen in ein Hordenlager was gleich hinter dem nächsten Hügel lag dort habe ich gereggt und mich auf der suche nach einem der Allianzler gemacht um mich eiskalt zu rächen doch als sie mich sahen flohen sie nur noch weil sie wussten das sie es ohne das ich nicht mindestens 3 mobs auf mich hauen nicht tot bekommen!!!



Jo 100% signed Allianz ist sehr feige und unfair. Das merkst du nich nur auf deinem Server, ich zocke auf 3 Servern PVE wohlgemerkt, allerdings versuchen die Allies mit "PVP an" immer wieder dort gekonnt auf asozialste Weise zu provozieren. Sich als in Mobgruppen reinstellen... man könnte sie ja ausversehen anvisieren... emotes machen und wenn sie nen Opfer haben dann grundsätzlich unter ihrer Stufe oder sie sind 4,5 Allies und Hordler alleine


----------



## Huntara (18. Oktober 2007)

Wieviel threads gibt es zu diesem Thema schon?

Wie oft merkt man, man dreht sich im Kreis, weil jede Erfahrung doch anders ist?

Und wie oft hab ich kein Bock mehr hier reinzuschaun und tu es aber trotzdem??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (18. Oktober 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Wieviel threads gibt es zu diesem Thema schon?
> 
> Wie oft merkt man, man dreht sich im Kreis, weil jede Erfahrung doch anders ist?
> 
> ...



Naja ist einfach nen sinnfreies Thema und deswegen auch so beliebt^^


----------



## Geemani (18. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen an Alle! Ich denke es gibt bei jeder Fraktion und auf jedem (RP)PVP Server solche Probleme. Na und? 
Wenn Dich ein Typ oder eine Grp campt, dann loggst Du halt auf einen Deiner vielen Twinks um (schlimm, wenn Du nicht begriffen hast, wie wichtig Twinks sind..) und machst ein paar Sammelberufe, räumst endlich mal Deinen Bankchar/Briefkasten auf oder (zeitaufwendiger) Du sammelst mal eben ein paar Spieler zusammen und legst den/die Camper um.

Ich denke open PVP besteht fast immer daraus, dass man unverhofft oder im Kampf mit NPCs angegriffen wird. Open PVP besteht nun mal (fast) nur daraus, "wer den ersten Schlag tut, gewinnt auch meist". Das ist normal- ich mache es auch immer mal, weil es Spass macht. Unfair und damit echt mies, wird nur das sinnlose Gecampe eines unterlegenen Gegners. Solange man nur 1-2x von dem gleichen Gegner genukt wird, sollte man sich damit abfinden und es entspannt sehen. Das ist nun mal der normale, alltägliche PVP Wahnsinn.

_Beispiel: Stell Dich mit 3 Jägern und 2 Schurken (ode Mages) ins Kloster und verteile an den Instanzeingängen munter die Eisfallen. Insbesondere, wenn grad eine oder mehrere Gruppen rein/raus aus einer Inze wollen, macht das den Gaudi schlecht hin. Du wartest nur auf das Aktivierungsgeräsuch der Eisfalle und kannst munter drauflos prügeln. Ich habe selten so gut gelacht..
Nachtelfjäger und Schurken sind hier natürlich im Vorteil^^_

Solltest Du so gar nicht in Ruhe gelassen werden, gibts mittlerweile die (unnütze?) Möglichkeit, Dich auch auf einem PVP Server genau darüber bei einem GM zu beschweren.

Also - Kopf Hoch Junge!  Der nächste Alli/Hordler, bei dem Du im "vorbei gehen" mal eben einen ehrenhaften Sieg abstauben kannst, kommt bestimmt.

Viel schlimmer ist es auf einem der stinklangweiligen PVE Server einen 70er Hordler vor IF begrüßen zu müssen und ihn nicht angreifen zu können. Das geht ja gar nicht...

Gruß Geemani


----------



## Owock (18. Oktober 2007)

tach,

kennt ihr euch n bissl mit der Warcraft-Gschichte aus? Ich denke mal, dass ihr wisst, dass Horde böse, Allianz gut ist. Versetzt euch ma in die Lage von nem Orc. Da rennt n kleiner Zwerg an euch vorbei, der was weiß ich wie viele Orcs getötet hat. Na klar greifst du ihn an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das war jetzt der RP-Aspekt. PvP= Spieler gegen Spieler! Nicht Spieler gegen gleichstarken Spieler. "Bähuhuhuhu *heul*! DIe großen Hordler sind alle so böse!...*räusper* Dafür killen wir jetzt alle die uns über den Weg laufen!" So läuft das nähmlich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und außerdem, was willst du? Hordler sind halt böse! Ich bin ein Hordler geworden um Allies zu metzeln, wenn da grad mal n kleinerer kommt ist mir das schnurtzt^^ Horde hat das Ziel Allianzler kaputt zu machen! Dem gehen die meisten auch nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (18. Oktober 2007)

Ronma schrieb:


> Jo 100% signed Allianz ist sehr feige und unfair. Das merkst du nich nur auf deinem Server, ich zocke auf 3 Servern PVE wohlgemerkt, allerdings versuchen die Allies mit "PVP an" immer wieder dort gekonnt auf asozialste Weise zu provozieren. Sich als in Mobgruppen reinstellen... man könnte sie ja ausversehen anvisieren... emotes machen und wenn sie nen Opfer haben dann grundsätzlich unter ihrer Stufe oder sie sind 4,5 Allies und Hordler alleine




Boar so ne Aussage ist immer wieder zum kotzen. Es gibt auf beiden Seiten solche Leute , man kann doch nicht immer verallgemeinern... Oh man


----------



## DemodarAustria (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiel Alli auf nem PVP-Server (Terrordar) und wurde auch schon oft gegankt. Mein Motto ist "Greifst du mich nicht an,greif ich auch nicht an". Meist verhalten sich dir Hordis auch so und wer meint er muß angreifen wird schon sehen was er davon hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke beide Seiten sind beide gleich unfair oder fair,wie ihr halt wollt. und meist kommt es wohl auch auf den Server drauf an.

mfg Düsti


----------



## Premutos (18. Oktober 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Boar so ne Aussage ist immer wieder zum kotzen. Es gibt auf beiden Seiten solche Leute , man kann doch nicht immer verallgemeinern... Oh man


trifft vllt nich auf alle (server) zu, aber ich kenn jetzt schon x leute, die auf horde seite gewechselt haben, weil sie irgendwann gemerkt haben, dass es bei den allis zu viele unfaire spinner und/oder kiddys gibt...
denke mal, wenn es sogar ex-allis sagen, wird wohl was dran sein... 100% unterschreiben kann man's natürlich nicht, wenn man nicht selbst mal als alli unterwegs war... und das habe ich sicherlich nicht vor...
aber es gibt auch nette allis.. mir hat schon ein paar mal n 70er alli den arsch gerettet, weil ich mit lvl 40  plötzlich 5 44er mobs am arsch hatte o.ä.
und dann gibts da noch tarren's mühle... da bin ich grad mit meinem twink unterwegs... mehr brauch ich da wohl nicht zu sagen....
ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich "graue" für gewöhnlich in ruhe lasse... es sei denn, sie sind zu dritt oder viert unterwegs und haben zuvor meinen twink (für den sie noch ?? sind) gecampt...


----------



## Sarkash (18. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn man ein hohes lvl hat will man doch auch mal den starken spielen^^

Aber wenn einer auf meinem lvl mit 2 mobs beschäftigt ist helf ich dem bei den mobs und wenn der dann gereggt hat kämpf ich gegen den das macht eh mehr spaß als einmal draufzuhauen und dann /lol oder so n scheiß zu schreiben.

Meistens wehre ich mich auch nur denn ich mit lvl 42 zB werde von 35 angegriffen dann gibts n paar schläge das sind die dann aber selber schuld...






"Wer haut nich gerne mal einem der anderen Fraktion eine ?"^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilkneevel (18. Oktober 2007)

es ist erschreckend welche arten von begründungen manche leute für solch ein unsportliches verhalten finden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lowlvl killen, leiche campen, infight angreifen, in überzahl zergen ist das allerärmste in WoW..und unentschuldbar!! wem sowas spass macht, hat irgendwo in der kindheit gelitten 

ich spiel aus überzeugung horde und hab auf einem pvp server angefangen, weil ich naiver kerl mich fair mit anderen messen wollte, was ein reinfall.. 

eher rett ich noch nen alli aus ner verzwickten lage, oder warte bis er mit seinem mob fertig und 100% bereit ist für ein faires 1on1

doch die meiste zeit geh ich in meinem quest gebiet pvp lieber aus dem weg, ihr wisst ja wie das endet, ihr praktiziert das ja alltäglich, dann wird man nämlich infight angegriffen oder kaputtgezergt und dann gecamt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es kommt auch vor das ich allies bei ihren quests helfe, wenn sie plötzlich allein vorm elite questmob stehen..

ich frag mich manchmal wozu, um anderen zu zeigen wie man vernünftiger umgeht, hat ja offensichtlich 0 zweck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr4ke85 (18. Oktober 2007)

Was für ein leidiges Thema...nunja jeder der auf nem PvP Server spielt oder gespielt hat weiß was da abgeht. Manchmal schiebt man Frust, manchmal rächt man sich. WTF jedem seine eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## Therad (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Hordler und hab ähnliche Sachen auch schon sehr oft mit Allys erlebt. Das hat nichts mit Ally oder Horde zu tun, sondern einfach wie vernünftig der Spieler dahinter ist.

Und Lowleveler zu ganken ist so ziemlich das ärmste was man in WoW machen kann..


----------



## TheHaunted80 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf einem PVE Server und hab jetzt nicht so die Probleme wie alle anderen auf einem PVP Realm.

Aus Spass hab ich mal mich "Freigeschaltet", dass ich PVP machen möchte und prompt greift ein Schurke mich von hinten an..

Ich spiele Horde (Taurenjäger). 

Ausserdem hat uns mal eine Schurkin "belästigt" (Lvl ??), die hat die Bastion in Hammerfall angegriffen und als Schurke kann man das ja bekanntlich besser als alle anderen Klassen alleine.

Was eigentlich auch ganz witzig gewesen ist, sie hat grad gegen die Wachen gekämpft und wir sind zu zweit auf Sie los.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach hat Sie uns gekämpt-gekillt-gekämpt-gekillt-verfolgt etc..war trotzallem witzig...

Auf einem PVP Realm/Server war ich noch nie, hab aber mal bei einem Freund gesehen, wie es da abgeht, da killt wirklich jeder jeden..deswegen bin ich der Meinung selbst schuld.

Dort gibt es keinen "Ehrenkodex"!!! 
Warum gehe ich auf einen PVP Server???? Um anderen auf den Popo zu hauen!!!!

Ach ja..hier von gut und böse zu sprechen, ist nicht so korrekt...wie hier einige geschrieben haben, werden hordler gekillt als auch allies..also eher gibbet hier ein unentschieden..aber wayne


----------



## Tiroon (18. Oktober 2007)

Was ist denn bitte BÖse??
Ich finde es nicht Böse wenn man Allis killt(oder allis Hordler).
Als ich im Eschental gequestet hab war da auch ein alli und der hatt sich unsichtbar gemacht und mich immer angegriffen als ich ein mob am hals hatte. Oder Crossroade sin auch andauernd allis die da alle umhauen.
Genauso machen es auch einige Hordler also wass solls??
Du bist auf einen PvP Server und da ist das so.


----------



## Hati27 (18. Oktober 2007)

meine meinung: keine der beiden seiten ist böse!

ich spiel nen 70er n811 drui auf nem pvp server...wenn ich also irgendwo farmen oder questen gehe und mir ein hordler begegnet, geh ich als erstes in stealth und schau was er macht. hat er mich gesehn und greift mich an=> der bessere gewinnt fertig! hat er mich net gesehn und will selber questen=> lass ich ihn in ruhe und mach auf der anderen seite weiter oder ich wink ihm und wir questen zusamm...ja das geht auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Aber...wenn wir dann den selben mob töten müssen zb nen raremob oder ein für ne quest=> /duell und gnadenstoß. (vorrausgesetzt ich gewinne)

was das vorurteil gegenüber allys komm immer in einr großen gruppe angeht...stimmt teilweise...in meiner gilde isses so: wird einer zb twink des gildenleiters gecampt schließen wir uns spontan zusamm und raiden ein posten der horde..und da is dnn egal welchet lvl oder wie viele hordler! 

hab aber erlebt das hordler auch in großen gruppen in der nähe meiner leiche blieben und das net nur einmal...

ich zock beide seiten muss aber sagen das mit ally mehr spaß macht ka warum ..wow macht einfach fun super spiel freu mich aufs addon nächstes jahr tschüss

mfg Hati


----------



## Celticsstorm (18. Oktober 2007)

Wie gesagt mir ist völlig bewußt das wenn man auf einem PVP sich herumtreibt, das man gekillt wird.

Was mich halt nur immer wieder in verzweiflung treibt und ich vor frust in die tastatur beiße, wenn Totenkopf allys sich den Spaß machen meine Leiche zu becampen. 

Ansonsten wer auf schmuse einheiten und zusammenquesten aus ist halt auf PVE besser aufgehoben.

Aber da hat mich gerade auch Schlingel sehr angenervt das da überhaupt nichts lief. 

Wie gesagt es ist auch ein elendiges Thema und ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Mesmeras (18. Oktober 2007)

ich kann so leuten wie fior doomhammer nur zustimmen!! spiele selbst Horde auf PvP-realm Blutkessel.... Bei mir kommt es immer ganz darauf an wie ich grad drauf bin^^ wenn ich grad untote in den pessis farme und auf einmal kommt ein alli auf feld und "klaut" mir die mob oder noch schlimmer die Kräuter (Pestblüte kriegste sonst nirgwo) dann hab ich schon das dringende bedürfniss dem kräftig meine blutungseffekte in den arsch zu jagen xD...

Das hat aber nichts mit Horde/allianz zu tun.... natürlich sind hordler böse dargestellt aber man merkt, dass niemand hier richtige ahnung hat:

ALLE Völker der Horde (bis auf die Untoten) haben sich nur zusammengeschlossen um die brennende legion zurückzuschlagen und damit den FRIEDEN in azeroth zu sichern!!! Es bestand ja auch ein kurzzeitiges Bündnis zwischen den beiden Fraktionen. Und WoW spielt genau da, wo dieses Bündnis zerbrach, weil der brennenden legion soweit einhalt geboten wurde....

Die untoten verfolgen nunmal eigene ziele (alle lebenden geschöpfe ausrotten), aber unterstützen die Horde nunmal..... 

Auch die gnome und zwerge wollten eigentlich nix mit der allianz zu tun haben wegen dem schwierigen verhältnis zu den nachtelfen..

Also eig kämpfen die beiden Fraktionen NUR gegeneinander, um ruhe vor den anderen zu haben.....

Jetzt zum topic: 
1. ich kille selten lowies (es sei denn sie sind frech oder andres s.o.) weil es mir keine ehre bringt
2. wenn ich (wir) es dann tu(n) (zerge, lowies killen) dann campe(n) ich (wir) nicht weil es mir (uns) nichts bringt und es zeit verschwendet
3. wenn ich von höheren gekillt werde (JAAAAA auch allis tun das) dann mach ich eig garnix
4. wenn die mich dann aber campen ruf ich schon freunde oder leute aus der gilde zu hilfe


----------



## Hati27 (18. Oktober 2007)

wat heißt schmuseeinheiten?! ich spiel halt aufm pvp server weil das das richtige spiel is! pve server sind langweilig aber manche ham halt kein bock andere zu killen wenn man genau weiß das beide partein ihre highlvl freunde oder gleich die halbe gilde holen...aber egal wie hier schon hundertmal gesagt wurde isses immer das gleiche geflenne und wird nie enden...


----------



## Masterlock (18. Oktober 2007)

Geiles Thema... rofl

Ihr habt alle Probleme


----------



## dasGROT (18. Oktober 2007)

damals als ich meinen druiden hoch gelevelt hab wurd ich auch immer umgehauen oda bin halt knapp entkommen ... mittlerweile shcon ein halbes jahr 70 und ich geh immer wieder gern nach schlingendorntal , tanaris , össis usw .. und gank mal ne runde das lockert wieder und befreit vom ganzen du musst raiden , pots farmen , dailys machen usw ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw am besten sind stealth klassen wie schurke druide.. wenn sie an nem mobb vorbei schleichen > feenfeuer oda leuchtfeuer drauf .. i m loving it...

ja ich bin ein ganker schwein deleuxe aba ich steh auch drauf !


----------



## Kujon (18. Oktober 2007)

gut und böse ist immer aus der sicht des betrachters - für die horde sind die allys böse und umgekehrt...

oder mit einem rl vergleich - ich sage: der dieb ist der böse, der polizist der gute (oder liebe, wie auch immer)...der dieb findet aber den polizisten böse und sich selber gut...

oder ne kleine rethorische frage: ist es böse, einem 95 jährigen mann sterbehilfe zu leisten, da er nicht mehr gehen und kaum noch sprechen kann? die meinungen gehen da weit auseinander, die antwort muss sich jeder selber geben und wiederspiegelt letztendlich nur die eigene meinung

ich finds böse, wenn jemand bei meiner leiche wartet, um mich wieder und wieder zu killen - bin ich dann böse, wenn ich einen sehe, der low levels killt, ich den dann kille und ebenfalls bei der leiche warte, bis er rezzt? der neutrale, der vorbeiläuft sagt ja! der lowlevel, welcher von mir beschützt wird, wird nein sagen...ganz einfach^^


----------



## Diamond1611 (18. Oktober 2007)

hmm also ich kenn dieses problem, gekilled zu werden wärend man grad mit 2-3 mobs kämpft, selbst wenn man den kampf überlebt und noch 1k hp über hat, nimmt der hordler/alli keine rücksicht und killed dich aber weisste was? : WELCOME TO PVP!!

ich spiele nur noch nach dem motto: Do or Die, entweder du killst ihn als erstes oder er wartet auf die beste gelgenheit dich zu killen...
kla gibts ausnahmen, habe zb schon ne 5 mann q mit 4 hordis gemacht xD, aber das ist doch eher selten der Fall.

Wie gesagt, kill den hordi/alli bevor er dich killed und hör auf zu heulen^^


----------



## Chaospala (18. Oktober 2007)

richtig, horde ist böse, genauso wie allys. es macht kein unterschied welche fraktion du spielst. wenns dir nicht passt, go pve not pvp!!


----------



## Long_Wolf (18. Oktober 2007)

Kann man nicht an der Fraktion festmachen. Schon eher an der Gilde aber da auch nicht immer. Dennoch gibts zumindest eine Gilde die bisher bei mir auf "kill" steht. Da ist mir auch egal wenn ich 70 bin und der in den 30gern. Ist das böse ? 

Soll jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Aber bei mir brennen sämtliche Sicherungen durch wenn ich diesen Gildennamen lese...


----------



## Dunham (18. Oktober 2007)

also erstens: er will ja pvp machen aber ned gegen 70iger...
zweitens: ich hol immer meinen main in die nähe wenn ich twinke (bin pvp freak und gegen die leute die lowies ganken weil sie zu schwach sind gegen 70iger zu kämpfen, gewinn ich eh^^)
drittens: versuch am besten mal nicht um 14 und 15 uhr zu lvln, weil da viele ausser schule kommen und meinen vor lowies angeben zu müssen in dem sie sie killen (um 18 uhr rum auch weil da die leute ausser arbeit kommen).


----------



## Satanhimself (18. Oktober 2007)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Geiles Thema... rofl
> 
> Ihr habt alle Probleme


Da is die tür  ->   |°|


----------



## Lightningman (18. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal Mahlzeit...
Zum Thema:
Ich finde, dass hier einige völlig überreagieren...
1. du bist 70 und siehst einen hordler/ally auf 45 was tust du...? du bleibst doch nicht da stehn und siehst zu wie  
er questet...nein du killst ihn, weil es fun macht. 
2. du bist 45 auf einmal kommt ein ?? (70) hordler/ally und haut dich um, da ist doch nix dabei, wenn ihr probleme damit habt wechselt den server oder findet euch damit ab.
 Ich finde es zwar auch nicht toll wenn ich gekillt werde aber ich meine ist doch ein schönes kräftemessen, oder nicht?

und zu "campen" kann ich nur sagen, dass das assozial ist...ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen 1 oder 2 mal gekillt zu werden aber dann ist meiner meinung anch auch mal langsam schluss, da campen beiden seiten keinen vorteil verschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

ps. haut euch ruhig noch die köpfe ein, macht spaß da zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallin Angel (18. Oktober 2007)

naja allis sind da kein stück besser ist mir auch schon oft passiert das ich von nem lvl ?? gekillt wurde oder als ich gerade im mob kampf war das mich einer von hintern angegriffen hat ist echt scheisse aber naja das sind halt pvp server das gehört dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. Oktober 2007)

> btw am besten sind stealth klassen wie schurke druide.. wenn sie an nem mobb vorbei schleichen > feenfeuer oda leuchtfeuer drauf .. i m loving it...
> 
> ja ich bin ein ganker schwein deleuxe aba ich steh auch drauf !



Gz- sicher einer der Kandidaten, die früher aufm Pausenplatz regelmässig eins aufs Maul bekommen haben, anders kann ich mir so eine gestörte Verhaltensweise nicht erklären...und dann noch soltz drauf...da steppt der Bär.

Meine Meinung: Wer Gankt und Lowies basht, siedelt irgendwo zwischen nem Sadisten und dem Zeug, dass ich im Mund ansammelt, wenn man extrem durstig ist. Da könnt ihr eure halbgaren "PvP ist halt so" Ausreden auftischen so lange ihr wollt. Wer online ein hinterrückser Schweinepriester ist, wird auch im RL nicht grad ein Prachtexeplar unseres Genpools sein- nur hat er da vermutlich nicht die Gelegenheit, das auch auszuleben, weil da die Konsequenzen etwas unangenehmer ausfallen. Ich spiel PvE und brauch mir um diesen Kindergarten- E-Pen*s- shit keine Gedanken zu machen. Ich verabscheue Leute, die anderen -aus wie auch immer gearteten Gründen- das Leben schwer machen. Jeder geht on um Spass zu haben. Im Schlingendorntal 10 mal an einem Abend von nem grenzdebilen Idioten mit dem Selbstwertgefühl eines Quadratmeters Dachpappe umgekloppt zu werden, weil man nicht zu seiner Fraktion zählt, ist nicht witzig.

Ganker und Lowie Basher fallen für mich in die gleiche Kategorie wie Ninjalooter...und was ich denen wünsche kann jeder in meinem Blog nachlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (18. Oktober 2007)

also zu dem thema kann ich nur sagen auf nem pvp server darf ja mal einen killen wenn man ihn sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ganken find ich echt zum kotzen und unfair ich meine davon haben ja beide spieler nix das ist nur zeitverschwendung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....und es ist wirklich so hordler ganken/campen sehr viel öfter als ein allie (was bis jetzt meine erfahrung ist)


am stärksten hab ich das mit dem campen mitbekommen als ich im schlingendorntal war jeder hordler der dort war hat ihc attakiert außerdem konnte ich nicht mal aus beutebucht weil ein 70ger hinter mir hergelaufen ist !!!!!! ...naja aus dem grund hab ich strangle dann auch sobald ich vom level her konnte verlassen obwohl mir das gebiet von sich aus schon gefallen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (rekord im gecampt werden ca.10min ....jedenfalls hab ich danach meinen pc ausgeschaltet weil ich keine lust mehr hatte)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sérâph!m (18. Oktober 2007)

also ich persönlich finde auch, dass hordler phöse leute sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne aber mal im ernst: es sind doch wirklich fast immer nur die hordler, die einen mitten im mobkampf angreifen... ---> geistheiler und evtl noch repkosten wenn der mob einen getötet hat. wie oft bin ich mit meinen zig tausend twinks im stranglethorn unterwegs gewesen und auf einmal BäM hab ich nen fiesen trick in der fresse hängen...
ich persönlich greife beim pve keine hordler an, es sei denn, ich muss mich gegen die verteidigen oder es sind irgendwelche "alten freunde" die mich früher mal gekillt haben.

ansonsten appell an beide seiten: macht euch nen zettel mit den charnamen, die euch mal gehauen haben und haut zurück aber geht ansonsten friedlich miteinander um.


----------



## Satanhimself (18. Oktober 2007)

Sérâph!m schrieb:


> also ich persönlich finde auch, dass hordler phöse leute sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also ich persönlich finde auch, dass allies phöse leute sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne aber mal im ernst: es sind doch wirklich fast immer nur die allies, die einen mitten im mobkampf angreifen... ---> geistheiler und evtl noch repkosten wenn der mob einen getötet hat. wie oft bin ich mit meinen zig tausend twinks im stranglethorn unterwegs gewesen und auf einmal BäM hab ich nen fiesen trick in der fresse hängen...
ich persönlich greife beim pve keine allies an, es sei denn, ich muss mich gegen die verteidigen oder es sind irgendwelche "alten freunde" die mich früher mal gekillt haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es auch Mist das Leute mit hohen Charakteren auf einem PvP-Realm einfach kleinere Spieler der anderen Fraktion umbringen kann. Das ist kein gerechtes PvP, sondern mist!

Ich bin dafür das man, wenn man im Open-PvP Ehre abgezogen bekommt. So könnte man weiterhin auf einem PvP-Server Spielen und die "Vorteile" genießen und trotzdem ruhe haben mit dem Twink.(ggf mit seinen lowen mainchar).


----------



## Gias (18. Oktober 2007)

greife eigentlich nie zuerst an aber
wenn die mich angreifen whaerend ich gegen mob kaempfe oder
wenn die zu zweit /dritt auf mich gehen
campe ich die bis zum geht nicht mehr ! 

-> merk mir die namen und warte bis sie wieder allein sind oder ich warte bis sie zu 2t mob
angreifen und kille einen schnell  bevor ich vanishe und dannach den 2ten
oft sind die  sogar zu dumm um gleichzeitig zu respawnen und kommen 
nacheinander haltod an  nur um von mir nochmal umgelegt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

momentan spiel ich btw einen 35er untoten schurken
in stranglethorn

gibt dalauter allies  lvl 37-38 die meinen die waerens und dann ablosen 
arme Irre...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachenei (18. Oktober 2007)

hab nen blutelfen auf pvp angefangen.
grad auf lvl 6 kommen ein paar allies ins anfangsgebiet gestürmt und haben alles niedergemetzelt was sie finden konnten...

fand ich nicht die feine art     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich als schurken hatten sie aber nicht gefunden^^

werd aber trotzdem weitermachen. auf ein paar idioten muss man sich wohl drauf einstellen     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: das mit dem Namen merken ist gut Gias  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandom (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich kann dir auch nur 1 dazu sagen: Das hat mit gut oder böse nichts zu tuen.

Es ist halt ein PvP-Server und da haut man der Gegnerischenseite gerne mal ein rein. Ich würde auch nicht die kleinen angreiffen, aber manchmal da hat man schon das verlangen einen um zuhauen *g*

Musst leider damit leben. 

ps.: MAnche nehmen das mit dem PvP zu ernst und versetzen sich in die Lage von dem Char und sehen dich als Feind und der muss vernichtet werden.^^ Aber ich finde es auch arm, wenn da ein Totenkopf kommt und dich mit einem Zauber/Attacke zu Boden bringt.

Achja sind nicht nur Hordler. Die Allies sind genau so drauf

mfg

Xandom@ Die Nachtwache

pps.: Horde ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldarion (18. Oktober 2007)

Drachenei schrieb:


> hab nen blutelfen auf pvp angefangen.
> grad auf lvl 6 kommen ein paar allies ins anfangsgebiet gestürmt und haben alles niedergemetzelt was sie finden konnten...
> 
> fand ich nicht die feine art
> ...



soweit ich das weiß, können die dich in einem startgebiet nich angreifen^^
außer du greifst von selbst an, dann wird dein pvp aktiviert


----------



## Ben86rockt (18. Oktober 2007)

Drachenei schrieb:


> hab nen blutelfen auf pvp angefangen.
> grad auf lvl 6 kommen ein paar allies ins anfangsgebiet gestürmt und haben alles niedergemetzelt was sie finden konnten...
> 
> fand ich nicht die feine art
> ...


... die sehen dich trotzdem..... du bist stufe 6....


----------



## zyniker (18. Oktober 2007)

hi 

irgend jemand hat es bereits gesagt aber es kann wohl nicht oft genug wiederholt werden: es geht nicht darum ob eine fraktion "gut" oder "böse" ist sondern nur darum ob das individuum die den avatar lenkt "gut" oder "böse" ist - es ist nämlich jeder mensch/spieler anders was das hirnverbrannte "schubladendenken" einiger poster hier leider übern haufen wirft.

ich wurde auch schon als lowie getötet/gegankt von stufe ?? charakteren - damals habe ich noch gedacht das ich mich irgendwann dafür revanchiere aber das ist mir heute relativ egal denn das würde ja bedeuten das ich genauso asoziales verhalten an den tag lege wie die typen die mich damals getötet haben.

ich habe nichts gegen FAIRE pvp kämpfe aber es ist nicht fair lowies zu töten, es ist nicht fair beim kampf mit mobs geötet zu werden und es ist nicht fair mit mehreren einen einzelnen anzugreifen. das nennt man asozial unfair oder vll. wollen einige auch nur ihre komplexe damit abbauen... 

mal nen kleiner tip wenn ihr getötet werdet: merkt euch den namen! irgendwann läuft der euch wieder übern weg und dann basht ihn von mir aus weg - bin nämlich nen fan vom pvp. das bedeutet aber nicht das ich alles umklatsche was bei drei nicht auf dem baum ist. geht in die arena oder ins bg - da trefft ihr evtl. eher leute die auch eine herausforderung darstellen aber davor haben ja einige angst denn man könnte ja verlieren wenn gleiche bedingungen herrschen.

und es gibt auf jeder seite (viele) idioten aber immer auch ausnahmen - habe gegnern auch schon geholfen bei mobs und umgekehrt ist dies auch schon passiert !!!!

wenn da nur einer mal drüber nachdenkt hat sich das schreiben ja schon gelohnt....



und jetzt dürft ihr flamen (oder auch konstruktives schreiben das ist immer ne willkommene abwechslung zu den meisten kommentaren ;-)


----------



## 4nat!c (19. Oktober 2007)

Owock schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> kennt ihr euch n bissl mit der Warcraft-Gschichte aus? Ich denke mal, dass ihr wisst, dass Horde böse, Allianz gut ist.


 Eben nicht wie schon erwähnt hatten ally und horde mal n bündniss z.b. Untoter waren auch mal menschen und die wie gesagt einzig grund auf "bösen" sind oder waren die orc´s und merk dir mal für wotlk das arthas auch mal ally war da er der sohn des königs loraderon ausgebildet als  paladin aber dann den thron stürzte...also waren dann als beweis die jetztigen untoten mal menschen und somit angehörige der allianz die rest lichen völker schlossen sich nur aufgrund diverser gründe der horde an z.b. die tauren weil die gnome ihr land industralisieren wollten.und glaub mir ich kenne die wc3 geschichte ziemlich gut da ich wc3 1.seit beta 2.in diversen ligen gespielt habe...

und btw ich habe gesündigt ... mal auf shadow gespecct und mit swd allys geonehitet ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberDeath (19. Oktober 2007)

Na wer kennt das nicht^^
Am schlimmsten wars im Schlingendornal...
Ich bin zum teil stunden lang nich vorran gekommen, weil mich ständig wer becampt hat -.-
Irgentwann habe ich daraus eifer entwickelt, mir gesagt "du lässt das jetzt über dich ergehen und wenn du 70 bist werden sie sehen was sie davon haben!"..
Naja so wars dann auf 70 bin ich dort wieder hin und bäm hordler down! Der nächste!
Tja... dann der 3. blieb einfach stehen und hat sich nicht gewehrt... da kahm ich mir so blöd vor auf einen low lvler ein zu kloppen der sich nicht mal wehrt, das ich einfach aufgehört habe^^

Ich sag mir immer, die die es nötig haben low lvler zu killen kriegen auf ihren lvl nichts gelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg

Edit: Bin ich vom Thema abgekommen?..
Hordler sind nicht böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.




xD

ROFL

LOL


(Sry wegen Spam, konnte mich nicht halten) *mit kopf auf tisch rumrollt und lachend schwer atmet*


----------



## Sempai02 (19. Oktober 2007)

Owock schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> kennt ihr euch n bissl mit der Warcraft-Gschichte aus? Ich denke mal, dass ihr wisst, dass Horde böse, Allianz gut ist. Versetzt euch ma in die Lage von nem Orc. Da rennt n kleiner Zwerg an euch vorbei, der was weiß ich wie viele Orcs getötet hat. Na klar greifst du ihn an
> 
> ...



Mal ein bißchen Nachhilfe in WarCraft:

Im 1. und 2. Krieg waren Orcs nicht mehr als Handlanger der Dämonen und haben dann Menschen,Hochelfen und Zwerge angegriffen.Dass diese noch sauer sind,ist klar,wobei man an den Blutelfen sieht,wie schnell sich die Lage ändern kann. Laut Story existiert momentan ein brüchiger Waffenstillstand,bedingt dadurch,dass da draußen große Bedrohungen wie die Legion oder Geißel warten. Wirklich gefährdet ist der momentane Friede eigentlich nur in Durotar,wo ein paar Ewiggestrige Menschen aus Kul Tiras den Orcs das Leben schwer machen wollen,um sich zu rächen. Ansonsten gibt es nur ein paar kleine spieltechnische Sandkastenkloppereien in z.B. Alterac,damit Blizzard den PvPler glauben machen kann,dass Krieg herrscht,was sie auch gut schaffen.

@ Ashen:

Du glaubst nicht,wie viele Mithordler oder -allies ich gerne töten würde,dass würde ich sogar mit einem Kollegen der anderen Fraktion machen. Leider gibt es keine Möglichkeit,die eigenen Leute zu lynchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lilynight (19. Oktober 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss jetzt auch mal "rumheulen". Vorher sei noch gesagt:
> JA ICH BIN AUF EINEM PVP SERVER UND WILL AUCH DA SEIN!
> ...


*Ich kenne das Problem der unfairheit von beiden Seiten: Horde sowohl Allianz. Vor allem wenn es um Quessts geht welche man nicht einfach in ruhe erledigen kann.
Ich könnet auch über zahlreichen unfairen Geschichten berichten welche ich sowohl als Hordlerin als auch Allianzlerin erlebt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann nicht verallgemeinen und sagen die ganze Fraktion ist unfair, unfair ist/sind der/die Spieler welche/r  sich hinter dem Char befindet.
Genauso kann man auch von ganz verständniesvolle, hilfsbereite Menschen gegenüber eigenem Gegner berichten, auch auf beiden Seiten vertreten. Hierzu gibt es wiederum ganz schöne rührende Geschichten.^^
Ich sage deshalb immer wieder gerne:
Gut das es nur ein Spiel ist. Das gute und böse ist immer und überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ärger Dich nicht!

Liebe Grüße,
Lily*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Oktober 2007)

Ja Hordler sind grundsätzlich böse.

die allianz is aber leider genauso.


----------



## Huntara (19. Oktober 2007)

Böse ist für mich nur jemand, der mich provokativ gankt, egal ob Hordler oder Ally.


----------



## Amarillo (19. Oktober 2007)

Definition GUT oder BÖSE ist hier fehl am Platz. Lediglich die Person die hinter dem Char sitzt könnte man als böse ect. bezeichnen.

Jedoch ist dieses nicht Fraktionsabhängig.


----------



## BigKahoona (19. Oktober 2007)

zyniker schrieb:


> hi
> 
> irgend jemand hat es bereits gesagt aber es kann wohl nicht oft genug wiederholt werden: es geht nicht darum ob eine fraktion "gut" oder "böse" ist sondern nur darum ob das individuum die den avatar lenkt "gut" oder "böse" ist - es ist nämlich jeder mensch/spieler anders was das hirnverbrannte "schubladendenken" einiger poster hier leider übern haufen wirft.




Aloha!

Lassen wir doch bitte die Kirche im Dorf!
Ich kann den Frust ja verstehen, wenn man als lowie unghauen wird, aber dewegen so viel Wirbel zu machen ist doch eher sinnlos - den Typ Mitspieler der gerne Lowies bashed und gankt erreicht der Thread eh nicht .... und wenn doch so fühlt er sich nur darin betätigt, daß er etwas "erreicht hat".

Keines der freien Völker ist böse (auch die Orks nicht ... brutal oder barbarisch wären bessere Beschreibungen).

Und auch das Individuum, welches den Avatar lenkt ist nicht wirklich böse ... herrje was habt ihr den für einen Begriff vom "Bösen"!
Ein Ganker ist doch keine Manifestation des Bösen ... er ist ein virtueller Schulhofschläger nix weiter, jemand der seine Bestätigung darüber sucht, daß er sich vor Kleineren und Schwächeren aufspielt und die mal so richtig "klatscht". Kurzum: nen ganz armes Würstchen! 

Daher plädiere ich dafür Begriffe wie gut und böse nicht zu trivialisieren in dem sie auf Tröpfe mit nen Minderwertigkeitskomplex und keinem Plan, was sie sonst mit ihrer Zeit konstruktives anfangen könnten, auszudehnen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß!


----------



## Isthos (19. Oktober 2007)

Also meine Meinung ist, das man auf einem PvP-Server ein "Schwein" sein muss. Ich Kille alles und jeden der mir übern Weg läuft. (Immer mit dem Hintergedanken das sie es andersrum genau so machen würden.). Ich finde auch das net nur Hordler so sind. Meistens wenn man nen Alli haut loggt er auf seinen Main um oder ruft seine Freunde und haut dich.^^ Also von daher: Wenn du damit net klarkommst würde ich dir empfehlen den Server zu wechseln^^
MfG


----------



## Yayoi (19. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt kein Gut oder Böse ^^ So einfach ist die Welt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Villainous (19. Oktober 2007)

Hm, dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur das hier ein.

Aber um back to topic zu kommen.

Ich bin schon dermaßen oft von Allianzlern getötet worden, sei es aus Langeweile, Frust, Rache, oder um sich einen epischen Ehre Gegenstand zu kaufen, die Handlung des Spiels ist nunmal ein Krieg zwischen der Horde und der Allianz, wenn du Frieden haben willst dann wechsle auf einen PvE oder RP Realm. Oder, du machst dich mal im Forum deines Server bekannt durch etliche Threads, nicht durch Heul Threads aber Beiträge in denen vielleicht nach gleichgesinnten suchst usw. , ist zwar nicht so einfach auf einem PvP Realm aber ein paar lassen sich immer finden. Viel glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (19. Oktober 2007)

Drachenei schrieb:


> hab nen blutelfen auf pvp angefangen.
> grad auf lvl 6 kommen ein paar allies ins anfangsgebiet gestürmt und haben alles niedergemetzelt was sie finden konnten...
> 
> fand ich nicht die feine art
> ...




Wenn ihr so deppert seid, und die angreift...

Was hier größtenteils für Kiddies rumrennen..echt sensationell. Böse, gut...mein Gott!


----------



## Taylaamagan (19. Oktober 2007)

Eigendlich geht es doch darum PvP fair zu spielen.

Aber ds passiert von beiden seiten nicht. Und schon garnicht auf Blackmoore. Die Bronx in WoW^^

Mich regt das teilweise auch auf.

Steht ein Hordler mit 3 mobs da und ist schon fast down. Ich bin so nett und helfe. Wir beide fast down. Was macht der Hordler, Heiltrank und boxt mich um. Hmm sehr fair.

Oder winke und mache klar das wir das selbe Ziel haben also vll zusammen arbeiten. Arena Quest zB.
Wir helfen der Horde und sie helfen uns. Das ist fair. 
2. mal. Wir helfen Horde die fangen an uns zu helfen und kloppen uns dann letzt endlich doch weg. 

Es gibt nette Allis/Hordler mit denen man sogar zusammen spielen kann. Und es gibt die feigen die ?? ankommen oder in Mehrzahl. Und dir in den rücken fallen wenn Du eh fast down bist. 

Ich für meinen Teil spiele PvP fair. Und da gibts einige von. Auf beiden Seiten.
Hab sogar 2 Tage in Schlingi mit nem hordler gequestet als alli.

Aber wenn mir einer auf den Sack geht, weil unfair gespielt, und mein Twink killt log ich um und dann gibts saures. Und da kann es auch schonmal sein das ich tarrens mühle auseinander nehme oder wir eine Hauptstadt raiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einer der bekanntesten high lvl Hordler der NUR lowis killt ist Zeddone. Ich weiss garnicht wie oft wir den schon verdroschen haben.
Das ist der feigste Spieler den ich kenne. Lowies killen ja, kommt ein 70ger haut er ab. Meist mit alt+F4

Aber das ist nunmal so auf PvP. Gewöhnt man sich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapinion (19. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (19. Oktober 2007)

Ganz einfach:

PvP Server = PvP immer und überall
Wer sich darüber aufregt, hat ganz einfach den falschen Server gewählt. Da hilft es auch nichts zu sagen, ja aber meine ganzen FreundeInnen spielen hier. Wenn man selbst damit nicht klar kommt, war die Wahl falsch, Punkt.

Eine hier hätten echt mal das UO PvP sehen sollen, da war anfangs das komplette Inventar WEG. In WoW regtm an sich auf, weil man auf einem PvP Server beim PvE'n gestört wird..


----------



## o0Miller0o (19. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> 
> PvP Server = PvP immer und überall
> Wer sich darüber aufregt, hat ganz einfach den falschen Server gewählt.



Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das PvP nicht beduetet : Tötet alle Low´s oder tötet alle in den unfairsten Situationen. Ich frag mich immernoch was 5 Level "??" 70 ? Hordler davon hatten in ein Level 25-30 Gebiet zu gehen und dort einen auf Überchar zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Habt ihr alle keine Cochones oder was ? Kämpft gegen Leute in eurer Levelrange und lasst die Leute wenigstens ihre Mobs ungestört killen, heilen & Mana saufen! Dann kann gekämpft werden, aber auch nur wenn es in etwa dem selben Level entspricht. Naja, ich habe mich jetzt abreagiert. Der Tipp mit Namen aufschreiben/merken war gut. Habe mich erfolgreich an zwei gerächt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Noch ein paar LvL 70er fehlen, aber da hab ich wohl noch keine Chance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Korbî (19. Oktober 2007)

Kiluan schrieb:


> SCHATTENpriester sry aber so ein fehler geht nicht an ich bin doch net auf schwein geskillt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl xD


----------



## Revan1121 (19. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber wenn ich im pve eine hordler treffe und seh wie der gegen 2 mobs kämpft und verliert dann setz ich alles daran den letzten schlag zu haben, weil ich ihm so die rep kosten erspar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die armen hordler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cottilion (19. Oktober 2007)

Am schlimmsten ist es in Stranglethorn. Eigentlich ein tolles Questgebiet wenn da nicht andauernd Allianzler wie auch Hordler(hab beide Seiten gespielt), Ausschau nach "grauen" PVP Zielen halten würden.
Ich bitte somit alle Allianzler die um einiges höher sind als ich, mich doch einfach questen zu lassen wenn sie mich sehen.
Ich greife so gut wie nie einen Ally an. Ich versuche, wenn ich sie beim Questen sehe, zu helfen und ihnen somit zu symbolisieren dass ich nichts im Schilde führ.
Also wenn jemand auf dem Server Dethecus mal einen Hexer mit dem "grauen" Namen Rhollor sieht, bitte lasst ihn doch, er ist auch ganz lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich hab ja nichts dagegen wenn mich ein Ally mit etwa gleichen lvl killt, bringt ja auch Ehre.

Und ich verspreche hiermit nie einen unfairen Kampf gegen einen Ally zu beginnen.

Also fasst euch ein Herz für ein faireres PVP System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Oktober 2007)

Ach, von Dethecus ist der Herr??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mit Abstand der schlimmste Server im Realmpool. Da laufen echt ein paar Spinner rum. -.-

Zum Thema: Ich war auch mal auf einem PvP-Server. Als ich dann von einem Nachtelf-Schurken (Wie solls auch anders sein) 3 mal hintereinander umgehauen wurde hab ich sofort ausgeloggt, und den Char gelöscht. Ich hasse Open-PvP, das habe ich gelernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (19. Oktober 2007)

eigentlich ist niemand wirklich "böse"

die einzig bösen sind halt die geissel und die brennende legion

íhr müsst das so sehen:
wenn ihr zum beispiel orc seid,dann ist für euch die allianz böse,
aber wenn ihr mensch seid dann halt horde

es ist vom standpunkt abhängig.

untote und blutelfen sind wohl die einzige rasse,die nicht wirklich gut sind,aber auch nicht wirklich böse.
blutelfen tun halt alles um ihre magie und macht zu kriegen,und untoten sind alle andern rassen egal,sie töten halt alles was ihnen im weg steht.aber dass ist auch verständlich,schliesslich haben sie viel durchgemacht in der vergangenheit und haben nun halt nichts mehr zu verlieren,da sie schon alles verloren haben.


----------



## Dracocephalus (19. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt erstmal zwei Arten von Realms: RP und irgendwas für Lutscher ;-) Wer ein ROLLENSPIEL spielen möchte und sich nicht für RP entscheidet, hat was nicht verstanden. Daher sind die normalen Realms auch von Leuten besiedelt, die das ganze wie UT oder Quake spielen. Das mal zu Anfang...

Wer so klug war, sich einen RP-Realm zu suchen, sollte auch so mutig sein und PvP wählen, denn sonst ist das irgendwie so wie gleichzeitig Bremse und Gas zu treten. Entweder (virtuell) realistisches RP oder gar nicht. Leider ist selbst Blizzard nicht wirklich an RP interessiert, denn sonst hätten wir schon lange solche Dinger wie Intime-Gildenhäuser oder Erfahrungspunkte für gutes Charakterspiel. Addons wie FlagRSP und RP-Helper wären überflüssig weil ohnehin implementiert. Das würde dann auch die Ganker und Kiddies stärker abschrecken, die man zwar auf RP-Servern deutlich seltener trifft, aber eben trotzdem noch. 

Besonders wäre eine Bekehrung bei denen nützlich, die Rollenspiel zwar im Prinzip verstanden haben, aber bei denen es an der Umsetzung hapert. Rot=Tot z.B. ist KEIN Rollenspiel. Ebenso ist es mit Pseude-Charakterhintergründen, mit denen sich sinnloses Töten erklären läßt ("Meine ganze Familie wurde von der Horde ausgelöscht, daher töten ich jeden Hordler, den ich sehe."). Wenn man solchen Leuten etwas Anleitung gibt, könnten sogar produktive Rollenspieler daraus werden. 

Was ebenfalls sehr helfen würde, wären ein paar weitere Emotes. Wie im wahren Leben entstehen Konflikte oft aus Mißverständnissen, die man mit etwas Kommunikation beheben könnte. Da Blizzard keine direkte Kommunikation möchte, sollte es zur Konfliktlösung ein paar mehr geben. Ich behelfe mir derzeit mit "golfclap", um zu zeigen für wie "mutig" ich es halte, wenn ein ?? meinen Char gankt. Oder auch mit "enttäuschung", wenn ich tatsächlich mehr erwartet hätte als einen feigen Angriff. Einige sind dann auch einsichtig und ich versöhnlich. Was fehlt ist ein Emote, mit dem man ausdrücken kann "Ja, ich weiß, daß Du hier bist und wir kämpfen könnten, aber ich möchte lieber unsere gemeinsamen Feinde bekämpfen". Oder auch ein Emote, mit dem man den Gegner zu einem ehrenhaften Zweikampf herausfordert, ähnlich wie das Duell innerhalb der Fraktion. 

Gerne vergessen wird auch, daß eigentlich gar kein PvP sinnvoll ist, denn es gibt keinen Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz. Thrall und Proudmoore haben gegenseitig viel Respekt voreinander und respektieren den Frieden. Der einzige Krieg findet gegen die Geißel und die Dämonen und ihre Helfer statt und der wird von beiden Seiten geführt. Die BGs sind also eher sportlicher Kriegsersatz als tatsächlicher Konflikt.

Ich habe mir für mich ein paar Regeln gesetzt, wie ich im offenen Gelände mit Gegnern umgehe:

- Ein Gegner wird nur dann attakiert, wenn er mich angreift, einen freundlichen oder neutralen NSC angreift oder einen anderen Spieler unfair attakiert. Unfair bedeutet: Er ist vom Level her deutlich überlegen und/oder greift in Überzahl an oder er greift an, während der Gegner geschwächt ist/sich im Kampf befindet. In einen fairen Zweikampf anderer Spieler greife ich nicht ein, auch wenn meine Fraktion verliert

- Greift mich ein Spieler an, obwohl ich ihm signalisiert habe, daß ich nur questen will und ist dabei u.U. sogar noch weit überlegen, gibt es die o.a. Emotes. Passiert das mehr als einmal, wird umgelogged und ein Exempel statuiert. Danach ist meist Ruhe. 

- Ich versuche auch andere Spieler davon abzuhalten, sich an Schwächeren zu vergreifen. Wenn ich dann sage "Der will doch auch nur in Ruhe questen..." verstehen das die meisten sogar sehr gut und halten sich im Zaum "Stimmt, hast ja recht...". 

Warum sollte ich einem anderen Spieler etwas tun, wenn dieser nicht gemacht hat oder sich sogar freundlich verhalten hat? Zumal, wenn ich ohnehin deutlich überlegen bin? Das ist doch keine Leistung, das schafft eine mittelmäßig trainierte Katze, indem sie ein paar Mal auf eine Taste haut. Und man hat ja nicht mal was davon, da es keinen Loot und keine Ehre gibt. Lediglich das kleine Ego des von Minderwertigkeitskomplexen geleiteten Sozialverlierers tut einen Jauchzer. Erbärmlich.

Bitte, Leute, SPIELT das Spiel doch mal. Spielt Eure Charaktere, Eure Rolle. Zwerge sind keine kleinen, bärtigen Menschen. Elfen keine schlanken, lnagohrigen Menschen. Tauren sind viel eher freundlich zu einem Nachelfendruiden als zu einem Hexenmeister der Untoten. Nur weil man der gleichen Fraktion angehört, muß man sich nicht mögen. 

Daher mein Tipp für den FP: Auf einen RP-PvP-Realm ausweichen, wo man zwar auch Idioten trifft, aber bei weitem nicht so viele wie ohne RP. Seit BC hat man sogar an den einschlägigen Orten oft seine Ruhe, weil die meisten lieber in der Scherbenwelt abhängen. Wann trifft man schon mal jemanden in Silithus oder den Pestländern? Kaum noch. Ich wurde schon für verrückt erklärt, weil ich z.B. Ruf bei der Argentumdämmerung farme. Warum? Weil es jetzt bessere Belohnungen bei anderen Fraktionen gibt. Kaum einer SPIELT das Spiel wirklich, will also alle Quests lösen, alle Winkel erkunden, mit alle NPCs reden etc. Viele wollen nur schnell auf 70 (bald dann 80) kommen und in Instanz A Equip X abfarmen, um damit dann in Instanz B Equip Y etc. Mich interessieren die meisten Instanzen herzlich wenig, weil sie leider wenig Möglichkeiten zum Rollenspiel bieten. Leider muß man für recht viele Quests und sogar für einige Lehrer bzw. Handwerkstätigkeiten in Instanzen gehen. Schade. Sehr viele (nicht alle!) solcher Spieler sind dann auch in der Schnittmenge der Poser und Ganker. Vermutlich ist es die nie endende Jagd nach virtueller Selbstbestätigung und anschließendem Beneidetwerden (meist von Posern, die noch nicht so weit sind), die solche Menschen treibt. 

Den Rückschluß "Alle sind scheiße. Auch wenn ich nett bin, ändert das nix, also werde ich auch scheiße." ist natürlich falsch. Ein Unrecht kann man nicht dadurch bestrafen, indem man das gleiche Unrecht begeht. Ich schüttel den Kopf, frage mich, was diese armselige Kreatur wohl im RL macht und freue mich jedesmal, wenn ich jemanden "bekehren" konnte. Für ganz Unbelehrbare gibt es ja noch eine "KillOnSight"-Liste für später. Hilfreich wäre natürlich noch ein zweiter Account, um die Spieler direkt anzusprechen, aber das ist mir zu teuer. 

Eine Art Rechstsystem würde dem Ganzen noch etwas Würze verleihen. Wenn man also jemanden Anzeigen kann, der dann zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben wird und es ggf. noch zu einer schönen Verhandlung kommt. Alles intime versteht sich. Die Strafe sollte dann auch wehtun, also sowas wie 48 Stunden intime im Kerker sitzen (Ausbruchmöglichkeit durch Hauptstadt-Raid?) oder Equip einbüßen. Wer also mit 70 unmotiviert ein kleines Waisenkind erschlägt, kann den Raid am Abend vergessen und sein T5 ist auch nicht mehr komplett. Dahin, wo es diesen Leuten wehtut muß man treten. Derzeit kann man ja nur im Chat ein Kopfgeld auf XY aussetzen, was aber wenig bringt, da es eben keinen Kopf gibt, den man mitbringen kann. 

Fazit: Es gibt noch viel zu tun im Hause Blizzard. Ich würde mir wünschen, daß man erstmal solche Änderungen vorantreibt, die den allgemeinen Spielablauft betreffen und das Rollenspiel, als schon wieder die nächste Erweiterung auf den Markt zu werfen. Aber ich bin ja nur ein einfacher Spieler...

D.


----------



## Mongodibongo (21. Oktober 2007)

ich muss dem vorgänger von mit voll und ganz zustimmen. soche weisen worte habe ich noch nie aus dem mund eines world of warcraft-spielers gehört. respekt!

Mongo


----------



## Dracocephalus (21. Oktober 2007)

Mongodibongo schrieb:


> solche weisen worte habe ich noch nie aus dem mund eines world of warcraft-spielers gehört. respekt!



Danke. Könnte daran liegen, daß ich eigentlich wesentlich anspruchsvolleres Rollenspiel in Form von Pen&Paper oder LARP gewohnt bin. Daher lege ich sehr viel Wert auf gutes RP. Zudem hat man dabei eine direkt rückkoppelnde Komponente. Man spielt mit jemanden, der einem direkt gegenüber ist. Wenn dem was nicht paßt, beschwert er sich und es kommt zur Diskussion....eigentlich nehmen solche (Regel-)Diskussionen oft mehr als die Hälfte der Spielzeit ein...und trotzdem sind alle zufrieden. Ist eben wichtig, sowas direkt zu klären. Weiterer Pluspunkt ist der GM, der eben auch direkt greifbar ist. Keine halbe Stunde warten, um dann zu hören, daß man sich die Sache ansehen wird und entsprechend der Regeln handhaben wird, sondern direkte und entgültige Entscheidungen. Sowas prägt einfach. 

Viele WoW-Spieler hatten vermutlich damit ihren ersten echten RP-Kontakt. Da das Korrektiv der Mitspieler und des GMs fehlt, kommt man schnell in die ungezügelt darwinistische Schiene. Da es recht viele solcher Spieler gibt, fehlt auch der Gegendruck der Peer Group. Wenn niemand Dich mehr in Instanzen mitnimmt, weil Du Dich unehrenhaft verhalten hast, ist das recht lehrreich...passiert aber kaum. Viele kennen die Geschichte von Warcraft nicht, haben weder die Spiele gespielt, noch die Büche (auch die im Spiel!) gelesen und kein Interesse an der ganzen Story. Kann man auch gut daran erkennen, daß sich einige Horde-Gilden "Brennende Legion" oder "Burning Hand" nennen, was eigentlich die größten Feinde der Horde sind. Die Spieler sind dann auch immer verwundert, wenn ich sie intime verfluche und beleidige. Die wissen das einfach nicht.

Das sind dann, wie gesagt, solche, die das Spiel als Egoshooter sehen und sich um Rolle, Story und andere Spieler nicht scheren und nur möglichst schnell möglicht posig IMBA sein wollen, ohne zu wissen, was sie eigentlich verpassen.

D.


----------



## Salokin (21. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich (47er Hordler Hexer, PVP Server) reagiere genauso wie der eröffner dieses Threads. 
NUr selten greife ich Spieler an, die (weit) unter meinem Level liegen. Sehe ich nen Alli der gerade von Monstern angegriffen wird dann helf ich ihm die mobs zu killen, mache danach "/huhn"(verspotten) "/warten"(lass ihm zeit was zu essen und zu trinken[mach ich dann selber meistens auch]) und dann "/bereit". Ändert zwar auch nichts daran das der Alli danach tot am oden liegt aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auch Allis greifen feige von hinten an wenn man gerade mit 3 Monstern beschftigt is, oder man 10 Stufen unter ihnen ist. Also es sind nich immer nur die Hordler die Bösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,
Salokin, Ter â Wan

@Dracocephalus: Repekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt bekomm sogar ich richtig Lust auf einem RP Sever anzufangen.


----------



## Tahiria (21. Oktober 2007)

Naja ... nicht nur Hordler sind böse Allis auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich greife  jeden Hordler an egal welches Level...

Als ich noch Level 30 oder so war haben mich vorallem im Schlingendorntal immer Hordler gekillt,
das war echt schlimm^^

Und jetzt greif ich sie auch an...

Mfg
Tahiria


----------



## Kramak (21. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich das ganze geschichtlich angehe muss ich sagen das die Allianz die böse seite ist. Die Allianz hat immerhin den Waffenstillstand zwischen sich und der Horde gebrochen.

Aber ich muss auch sagen das Allianzler Feige sind, zumindest auf Eredar. Ich habe neulich einen lvl 50 Ally platt gemacht (er hatte mich angegriffen und ich war noch lvl 53), ein paar Minuten später kam er mit 3 70ern vorbei und hat die vorgeschickt, um mich platt zu machen. Die ganze aktion von dem war nur peinlich für ihn.


Grüße euer Kramak


----------



## LittleFay (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auf beiden Seiten gespielt und: es gibt auf beiden Seite die gleichen Spinner. (was noch freundlich ausgedrückt ist)
Ich verstehe zwar noch immer nicht, was daran PvP sein soll, wenn zwei 70er einen 40er ganken, aber zum Glück hat man ja mehrere Chars und loggt halt mal für ein paar Minuten um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diejenigen, die es nötig haben, Low Levels fünf Mal hintereinander zu legen, müssen wohl irgendetwas kompensieren... Keine Ahnung, mir geht da jedenfalls keiner ab. Ich freue mich viel mehr, wenn ich eine einigermaßen faire 1vs1 Situation habe (oder auch 2vs2, egal) und mich dort gut schlage. Das ist für mich PvP und nicht so kleine Machtspielchen von Spielern mit einem zu niedrigen Selbstbewusstsein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Ich habe auf beiden Seiten gespielt und: es gibt auf beiden Seite die gleichen Spinner. (was *noch* freundlich ausgedrückt ist)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (21. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.


* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hay, hayyyy!
Ruuuhig Bluuut!
Ich kann dazu nur folgendes SAGEN:

FÜR DIE HORDE
UND AUCH FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!
NUR SO IST WOW 
KOMPLETT UND GANZ!

^^*


----------



## Toamar (21. Oktober 2007)

Was ich mal gut finden würde wäre, wenn ich z.B. mit meinen Twink im Schlingendorntal unterwegs bin, und ein Spieler der Gegenfraktion der als Totenkopf dargestellt wird mich Tötet, dann müsste als als Option "Leiche freigeben" noch "Main freigeben" dort stehen, z.B. ein 70ger, der direkt an der Leiche erscheint. So wird sich jeder überlegen ob er wirklich ein Lowi tötet, da er nicht weiß wer dahinter steckt. Das wäre doch mal Cool ^^

Dann würde sich das ganze open PVP auf das nötigste begrenzen ^^

Ansonsten... Have Fun


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. Oktober 2007)

Also meine meinung (interessiert zwar keinen aba egal xD) Horde soll die bösen darstellen und die allianz die guten ja aba es gibt kein gut und böse bei den fraktionen horde und allianz die einzigen bösen sind die mobs und instanz bosse und die guten sind die spieler die die world of warcraft "retten" müssen. zur nun aufkommenden frage: "Warum müssen Horde und Allianz denn nu gegen einander kämpfen??? Warum sind sie dann net zusammen???" Nun es wäre langweilig wen man herumrennt und nur mobs killt und nur auf BG's gegen andere Spieler kämpfen kann (solche Spiele soll es auch geben auch wenn mir grad keins einfällt xD). Klar regt man sich deöfteren auf wenn man schon wieda von nem highlvler gekillt wurde obwohl man nur friedlich am questen ist aba wem das net passt der soll net aufm PvP Server sielen. Ich hatte selber nen mage auf lvl 29 und war im Hügelland am questen neben mir ganz friedlich en lvl 29 hexer alli. Mal war ich inner klemme da hat er mir geholfen en anderes mal war er in der klemme da habe ich ihm geholfen so ging das ne ganze zeit lang sehr gut. Bis er dann iwann ne grp brauchte für ne grp qs hat er auch bekommen und zwar en 2 lvl 25 priests und ein lvl 70 pala (macht zwar keinen schaden aba gegen nen lvl 29 mage ok da macht sogar mal en pala bissl schaden xD). Nunja der pala fand wohl ich nehm im die mobs weg und hat mich umgehauen (der hexer hat sich bei mir entschuldigt flog daraufhin wohl aba aus der grp weil er war bissl später mit 4 lvl 25-29ern da am questen...

UUPPS ich labber schon wieda zu viel ok bring ichs auf en punkt zumindest der pala fand es lustig seine stärke zu beweisen und mich sage und schreibe !!!!!17!!!!! mal gekillt. danach hatte ich kein bock mehr habe auf meinen 70 warri umgeloggt und dem pala mal gezeigt warum er sich net mit mir anlegen sollte nachdem er dann zum 5ten mal zu seinem leichnam gelaufen ist hatte er keinen bock mehr und hat mehr 70er geholt und mich gekillt.

Ende vom lied fetter fightzwischen horde und allianz im Hüggelland und ich war mittendrin MIT MEINER MAGIERIN xD

Klar denk ich mir auch manchmal warum killen die mich denn immer ich kill doch auch keine lowies mit meinem warri aba ohne PvP wär ja auch doff und ich kenn mit meiner magierin zich 7oer allies die mir total oft geholfen haben oda mich sogar vor anderen 70ern beschützt haben.

FAZIT: Es gibt keine Gute Allianz oda Böse Horde Böse sind nur Mobs und Instanz Bosse! Und wer net gekillt werden will soll aufm PvE Server spielen!!

MFG Dragonsdeath

PS: Nehmt mir die Reschtschreibfehler bitte net übel aba ich hab kein bock alles zu überprüfen ob es richtig geschrieben ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priesterix (21. Oktober 2007)

Diesen Beitrag hätte genauso ein Hordler unter dem Namen: "Sind Allys böse" eröffnen können. Es is einfach so dass sich manche einen Spaß daraus machen, lowies zu killen und sich noch cool dabei fühlen hier mal ein Beispielvideo Ally (!) killt lowige Hordler
So is halt WoW bzw PvP Server... ich selber spiele auch auf nem PvP server und habe kein Problem damit is eben geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Le bizarre (21. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Aliies es nicht besser machen. Aber ich spiel immer noch nach dem Motto: Ich  hau keine die mehr als 2 Level kleiner sind als ich, WENN sie mich nicht zuerst angreifen oder einen anderen Hordler, der weit unter ihrer Stufe ist und ich das sehe. Und das halte ich auch ein, obwohl ich schon SEHR oft einfach so umgenietet wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## egge (21. Oktober 2007)

horde is einfach nur dumm zja sind halt kinder die auch mal BÖSE sein wollen lassen wir sie


----------



## Priesterix (21. Oktober 2007)

Damit bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden...
meinen Erfahrungen nach ist der Altersdurchschnitt bei der Allianz geringer als bei der Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gibt sicher auch Kinder die mal böse sein wollen, aber ich denke, dass es die meisten jungen Leuten eher zu der guten und lieben Allianz hinzieht

Kann sein dass ich mich täusche, aber bis jetzt war es bei mir immer so


----------



## Bellthane (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele Horde und finde es genauso doof wenn mich im Hügelland ein 70 Allie einfach so umhaut. Aber ich komme damit klar. Ich spiele deshalb auf einem PVP-Server weil ich genauso etwas machen will. Ich kille auch einen Allie wenn ich ihn sehe, dass gehört einfach dazu. Was ich aber nie mache ist ganken. Es gibt nichts was ich mehr hasse und ich finde Leute, die das machen, begeben sich auf aller niedrigstes Niveau.

Ich denke wenn man so etwas nicht möchte soll man auf einem PVE-Server spielen.


----------



## x3n0n (21. Oktober 2007)

> 1. Ich bin auf einem PVPServer weil dort alle meine Freunde sind.
> 2. Ich finde Openpvp eigtl. gut.
> 
> Dennoch könnte die ganze Sache doch auch etwas fairer ablaufen.




Fetter Widerspruch in sich... Find ich sinnfrei so ne Erklärung abzulegen, So ist OpenPVP eben definiert, wenns dir net passt, geh auf PVE, ansonsten akzeptier es einfach...


----------



## Gruftlord (22. Oktober 2007)

Es würde echt den Spielspass für alle erhöhen wenn sich jeder im Spiel klarmachen würde das der Kerl der da vor einem steht genau wie man selbst ein Spieler ist, der dann gezwungen ist minutenlang zu seiner Leiche zu laufen wenn man ihn killt. Und sowas nervt.

Ich kann von mir behaupten das ich noch nie in meinem Leben einen Alli aus Vergnügen oder Rachsucht gekillt hätte. Mal abgesehen von BG´s und Hauptstadtraids natürlich, wobei ich der Meinung bin das ich mich auch bei Raids äusserst fair verhalte.

Ich spiele auf einem PVE Server und bin auch nur im PVP um Quests zu erledigen. Wenn ich dran denke wie oft ich schon umgehauen wurde... Ob in den östl. Pessies, Hinterland oder Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. DAs war n schönes Gefühl, wenn man auf dem Weg ist seine Marken abzuholen und vom Himmel auf einmal 3 Netherdrachen herabstürzen, lvl 70er abspringen und mich als lvl 59er in 5 Sekunden zerlegen. Und das nicht mir einmal. Hab auch schon Allis gesehen die mich geschlagene 3 Minuten auf dem Pferd von der HFH Richtung Sumpfrattenposten verfolgt und kurz vor dem Ziel noch umgehauen haben. Haha, 3 Min seiner Zeit vergeudet um nen Hordler ohne Gegenwehr vom Skelettpferdchen zu pusten... Und Leichencamper hab ich auch schon genug erlebt. Vor allem Nachtelfen tarnen sich gerne neben Leichen um den Lowlvler gleich nochmal umzuhauen. Aber bin ich deshalb hin und hab mich an anderen Allis "gerächt"? NEIN! Ich hab ein solches Verhalten immer gehasst, selbst so zu werden fände ich erbärmlich.



Achja, zum Thema "Böse Horde"... Die Orks wurden jahrelang von den Menschen versklavt, die Tauren sind absolut friedfertig und würden nie jemanden angreifen der sie nicht bedroht, die Darkspear Trolle haben auch noch nie jemandem etwas Böses getan und die Verlassenen sind Menschen, die durch eine Krankheit untot wurden und deshalb von der Allianz gejagt werden. Sie haben noch ihre Erinnerungen an ihr früheres Leben und wollen Arthas für das was er ihnen angetan hat töten. Warum also sollten sie Böse sein?


----------



## Gruftlord (22. Oktober 2007)

*doppelpost*. bitte löschen, kam 2 mal an beim abschicken


----------



## W.A.R.Visco (22. Oktober 2007)

naja freu dich mal auf Schlingendorntal alias "Stranglethorn" du wirst es hassen. Naja ich wäre zwar auch so ein etwas fairer Spieler- greife keinen an der grad mobs an sich hat oder mit wenig healpoints rumrennt. Aber was zeigt mir die Erfahrung es gibt zu viele Kinder(Boons) im Wow das es keinen Sinn hat Leute zu verschonen. Warte mal ab bis zu mit 10 Hp rumrennst der wird dich bestimmt umkloppen und sich nen runterh....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egnehdrol (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube nicht das du jemals glücklich werden kannst auf einem PVP Server.
Bei tausenden von Spielern wirst du kein "ich bin Fair seit ihr das bitte auch" durchbekommen.
Habe schon 3 Horden 70er und spiele zur Zeit meine Hexe hoch die ich auf 40ig habe.
Ich kann nur sagen das ich keinen Char hochbekommen habe ohne auf low LVL killer zu treffen.
Einfach akzeptieren und weiterzocken hilft ja nix.
Ich fang jetzt nicht an meine Erlebnisse aufzuschreiben will ja auch das Ihr weiter im Glauben spielen könnt die Allies wären gut^^


----------



## Morgwath (22. Oktober 2007)

Na ja, pvp Server, also selbst Schuld : P

Auf einem PvP Server gibt es, wenn man open pvp spots wie Halaa mal aussen vor lässt, kein faires open pvp, auch nicht auf 70.
Das fängt an mit umhauen wenn jemand adds hat, geht weiter wenn man in grp ist und nen solo Spieler angreift und endet in Sachen wie gegenseitiges ganken vor Kara/SSC, es gibt keine Gruppe die angreift wenn sie sich keine guten Chancen auf einen Sieg ausrechnet.

Sehr schön sieht man es atm auch an dem Reiter event...
Aber lebt damit oder go Pve Server!


----------



## saNjiii (22. Oktober 2007)

wenn man aufm pvp server anfängt muss man damit leben dass man gerade wenn man noch low ist, ab und zu gekillt wird. so ist das halt.


----------



## Tanknix (22. Oktober 2007)

PvP Server sind dazu da andere zu killen, fairnes?!?! was ist das?? jetzt mal im ernst, ist die schrift rot, ist der bald tot, so ist es nunmal. Spiele selbst auf nem PvP Server, das ist ein reines töten und getötet werden unabhängig vom lvl, hab auch früher lowies am leben gelassen, bis ich dann kappiert hab, wieso es PvP Server heist. Klar ist es frustrierend wenn man mit lvl 20 von nem 70er gekillt wird, aber so ist das eben. Als ich letzens jemanden (LvL 18) durch Dm ziehen sollte, wurde der am Stein von einem getötet, tja, pech das der dann PvP gemarkt war (Bin ja btw hordler) und sekunden später selber tot. 

Entweder du kommst damit klar oder wechselst auf nen PvE Server.


----------



## Celticfall (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Guten Tag Herrschaften,

also man muss mal ganz klar sagen, die HORDLER sind die BÖSEN, Punkt, aus, Ende!

Wie die schon aussehen, Hallo!? geht's noch ...

Untote, mit ihren fauligen Körpern, mal richtig böse, dann die Zottelhufe mit ihren fiesen Hörnern, böse! 

Nicht zu vergessen die Grünhäute mit ihrer ausgeprägten Progenie und erst Trollköpfe, hui auch böse!

Ah und nun auch die Blutelfen, wie hinterhältig die schon glotzen, die müssen böse sein, ist doch völlig logisch!

Also, da Horde = böse, ist Allianz = gut, muss ja so sein, is' klar und das Gute muss das Böse in jeglicher Form bekämpfen! 

Also, nich' heulen, mitmachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (22. Oktober 2007)

Lies dir mal die warcraft geschichte durch btw^^

PS: Die n811 sind an allem Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yap (22. Oktober 2007)

Da bin ich doch froh, dass ich PVE spiele! Wenn es tatsächlich so viele gibt, die nicht den Mumm haben sich mit Leuten ihres Levels zu messen und nur rumganken - Ich verachte Euch Feiglinge die Ihr dies tut (und alle die meinen: ich tu es weil es alle tun - [Nein! Du musst nämlich das tun was Du willst was alle tun sollen! ] - dann macht es definitiv keinen Spass mehr zu spielen ! Und Leute, die bei der Leiche warten, um gleich wieder zu killen gehören IMO an den GM gemeldet und brauche ne Account-Strafe !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So nicht !


----------



## Woodspirit (22. Oktober 2007)

yap schrieb:


> Und Leute, die bei der Leiche warten, um gleich wieder zu killen gehören IMO an den GM gemeldet und brauche ne Account-Strafe !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hahahaha...is klar.

Sag mal, gehts Dir gut?

WoW ist nunmal so aufgezogen, dass beide Seiten im Kriegszustand sind. Ende aus. Und auf einem PvP-Server MUSS man davon ausgehen umgekloppt zu werden. Egal ob man alleine, Mobs am Arsch oder grau ist. Das ist total egal...und DASS macht eigentlich auch den Reiz aus (wenigstens bei mir). 

Klar, man ärgert sich ab und an auch mal wenn man Lvl ?? umgezergt wird. Ja und??? So ist das Spiel.

Da bin ich ja froh, dass Du auf einem PvE-Server spielst, sonst würden wir bestimmt jeden Tag Whinethreads von Dir lesen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yap (22. Oktober 2007)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Hahahaha...is klar.
> 
> Sag mal, gehts Dir gut?
> 
> ...



Haha, ist schon klar. Also Du brauchst es für Dein Selbstwertgefühl, Lowies umzunieten? Du denkst es ist fair, bei jemandem zu warten, der null Chance gegen Dich hat? Na prima !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bist Du arm und tust mir leid. Und danke für den "Whinethread", bleib Deinem Stil treu!

Ich bleib dabei, Ganken finde ich unfair und feige. Und das mit dem immer-wieder-auf-den-Friedhof-schicken  sollte man auf Ninja-Looter und China-Farmer begrenzen. ;-) Was ist daran eigentlich toll? Einmal jemand so richtig fertig machen, ja?

Wenn Du's brauchst. Und sorry, ich weine ja schon wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matombo (22. Oktober 2007)

respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  an lan leute dies auf 70 schaffen 40er zu killn
kenn in 70 alli (ich bin horde main) und weil ihm gestern langweilig war (war mit ihm in vent) is er in die arena ins schlingendorntal gegangen mit der begründung die ham des bei ihm damals au gemacht ...

ich habs no net gemacht alein scho weil ich zu faul bin nur um n paar allis zu killn in n low level gebiet zu gehn
ich bin au auf nen pvp server find den gedanken dahinter auch ganz gut mich machts nix aus von dem alli nachen nem >>FAIREN<< kampf kekillt zu werden ... inzischen kotzt mich des pvp nur noch an und man kann ja nachträglich nicht mehr auf pve server wechseln


----------



## Eikos (22. Oktober 2007)

yap schrieb:


> Haha, ist schon klar. Also Du brauchst es für Dein Selbstwertgefühl, Lowies umzunieten? Du denkst es ist fair, bei jemandem zu warten, der null Chance gegen Dich hat? Na prima !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ganz meine Meinung. Wenn ich das hier so lese kann einem echt der Spa´ß vergehen wenn man auf einem PvP Server zockt. Ich meine was haben die denn davon wenn sie den killen?Müssen sie dem beweise das sie toll sind oder wie muss ich das verstehen?
Und klar sind die Völker im Kriegszustand, aber das heißt noch lange nicht das man jeden den man sieht killen muss.


----------



## Jqe (22. Oktober 2007)

für die horde ne zam?


----------



## Dracocephalus (22. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, irgendwie bin ich wohl in einer Paralleldimension beheimatet, denn mir kommt es so vor, als ob niemand hier das besonders toll findet, wenn er unehrenhaft gelegt wird. Aber anstatt die Ursachen zu analysieren (ist ziemlich simpel, wirklich) und das Problem beim Schopfe zu packen, folgt nur tumbes Schulterzucken und "Is halt so..."-Sprüche. Ich kann mir hervorragend vorstellen wie enthusiastisch Ihr Euch im Alltag den Problemen stellt:

"Huch jemand hat meinen PC geschrottet...tja, kann man nix machen, is halt so...." 
"Im Fernseher kommt nur Müll...aber ich schau's mir trotzdem an, kann man ja nix machen, is halt so..." 
"Der Abwasch (für die, die nicht mehr bei Mutti wohnen) türmt sich gefährlich und der Müll lebt schon...kann man nix machen, is halt so..."

Wie wäre es also, sich mal an die eigene Nase zu fassen und Dinge, die Euch in der passiven Form nicht gefallen, auch nicht aktiv zu betreiben? Um mal "Die Ärzte" zu zitieren:

"Hast Du Dich heute schon geärgert, war es heute wieder schlimm? Hast Du Dich wieder gefragt, warum kein Mensch was unternimmt? Du musst nicht akzeptieren, was Dir überhaupt nicht passt. Wenn Du Deinen Kopf nicht nur zum Tragen einer Mütze hast. Es ist nicht Deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist. Es wär nur Deine Schuld, wenn Sie so bleibt."

Ich meine, auf Schwächere eindreschen oder Notlagen anderer auszunutzen...macht Ihr das im wahren Leben auch? Höhö, da ist wieder die Lusche aus meiner Klasse, den klatsch ich jetzt man an die Wand, der ist ja viel schwächer als ich. Oh Mist, der hat ja seinen seinen Freund dabei. Hmm, alleine würde ich beide ja schaffen, aber zusammen könnte das eng werden. Also lieber /hi und weitergehen. Warum verhalte ich mich also im Online-Spiel wie so ein Sozialversager?
Ganz ehrlich, ich hab's versucht, aber ich kann's nicht. Sicher, mit dem richtigen Charakterhintergrund kann ich natürlich eine entsprechend böse Rolle spielen. Besonders mag ich da die 110%igen Lichtpriester mit ihren flammenden Hetzreden und maximalen Überzeugung als einzige zu wissen was GUT ist und alle anderen zur Not mit Gewalt von ihrem Irrglauben abbringen wollen. Geht, keine Frage, aber wenn ich für mich einen Char mache, kann der nie besonders weit von meinem eigenen Charakter abweichen, sonst verliere ich schlicht den Kontakt zum Char und damit den Spaß am Spiel. 
Entweder sind die Ganker und Camper also überhaupt nicht an ihren Chars interessiert (was machen sie dann in einem ROLLENspiel??), oder aber sie sind im wahren Leben auch so drauf und werden nur gerade so von solchem Verhalten abgehalten, weil es eben auf sie direkt Auswirkungen haben könnte (Strafen, Prügel, etc.). Ersteres stimmt mich traurig, letzteres eher ängstlich...

Keiner sagt was von Friede, Freunde, Eierkuchen und Zwangskuscheln mit der Gegenfraktion, aber warum setzt man ganz schlichte Höflichkeiten, die man im wahren Leben verwendet nicht einfach auf das Spiel um. Auch Kampfsportler (Betonung auf SPORT) prügeln nach mehr oder minder festen Regeln aufeinander ein. Und selbst im Krieg sollten (ja, liebe Soldaten, mal wieder in der Haager Landkriegsordnung und der Genfer Konvention blättern, statt "Kollateralschäden" zu erzeugen) gewisse Regeln gelten. Die sind in der Regel zwar nicht so ehrenhaft wie in der verklärten High Fantasy, aber genau in einem solchen Setting spielen wir ja und daher ist ehrenhafter Kampf eigentlich nicht zuviel verlangt. Der Sinn eines solchen Spiels ist auch, besser zu sein (im moralischen Sinne) als die harte Wirklichkeit. Hier kann man Ideale noch schneller und klarer verwirklichen, gerade WEIL man keine echten Schäden davonträgt, also genau das, was die großen Pappnasen als Entschuldigung für ihr unfaires Verhalten vorbringen. Komisch, oder?

Argh! Jetzt fang ich schon wieder an zu philosophieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OK, aber das Prinzip sollte klar sein: Was Du nicht willst, was man Dir tu, das füg' auch keinem and'ren zu. Gilt auch online und auch auf PvP-Realms... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

D.


----------



## Baalrok (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich lasse die Allies eigentlich links liegen. Wenn ich mit meinem Twink längere Zeit in einem Gebiet unterwegs bin, wird mein Main dort geparkt. Haut mich ein Allie um, kein Problem, komme ich mit klar. Haut er mich etwas später an einer anderen Stelle um, auch noch nicht schlimm. Campt er mich und haut mich mehr als 2x an der gleichen Stelle um, kommt der Main ins Spiel. Meistens reicht ein Kill und das kurze Verweilen an der Leiche. Wiederbelebt er sich, gehe ich langsam auf ihn zu, ohne gleich anzugreifen... Zu 98% sehe ich diesen Allie nicht wieder bzw. lässt er "plötzlich" meinen Twink in Ruhe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Oktober 2007)

natürlich sind wir böse, wir sind alle satanisten und hängen in unsren kutten vor dem pc wärend wir hühner aufschlitzen und ihr blut trinken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich schließe mich diversen andern leuten und sage das es auf beiden seiten gleich viele idioten gibt, aller dings hat das nüscht mit idiotismus zu tun auf einem pvp-server die andere fraktion zu vermöbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kynos (22. Oktober 2007)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie bin ich wohl in einer Paralleldimension beheimatet, denn mir kommt es so vor, als ob niemand hier das besonders toll findet, wenn er unehrenhaft gelegt wird. Aber anstatt die Ursachen zu analysieren (ist ziemlich simpel, wirklich) und das Problem beim Schopfe zu packen, folgt nur tumbes Schulterzucken und "Is halt so..."-Sprüche. Ich kann mir hervorragend vorstellen wie enthusiastisch Ihr Euch im Alltag den Problemen stellt:
> 
> "Huch jemand hat meinen PC geschrottet...tja, kann man nix machen, is halt so...."
> "Im Fernseher kommt nur Müll...aber ich schau's mir trotzdem an, kann man ja nix machen, is halt so..."
> ...



Gz Beste Beitrag im Forum, wer das nicht kapiert, der kapiertrt es nie


----------



## Toamar (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe Ihr hasst mich genug um mich jede Minute meines daseins umzuhauen... aber das schafft Ihr Looser der Horde ja leider nicht .... deshalb schreibe ich meinen Nick hier herein und vordere jeden Hordler auf mich zu töten: 
*
Realm: Eredar
Char: Allianz -> Cuchulain*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (23. Oktober 2007)

yap schrieb:


> Haha, ist schon klar. Also Du brauchst es für Dein Selbstwertgefühl, Lowies umzunieten? Du denkst es ist fair, bei jemandem zu warten, der null Chance gegen Dich hat? Na prima !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hör mal zu Schnucki, wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich Lowies umniete? Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich es fair finde? 

Und bevor Du weiterhin Dein unqualifiziertes Geblubbel von Dir gibst, und mich beleidigst, solltest Du erstmal meinen Texte lesen und verstehen!

Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass man auf einem PvP-Server davon ausgehen muss umgehauen zu werden. Mehr nicht. Und das es da eben dazugehört. 

Ich ganke keine Lowies. Kann sein, dass ich mal einen umhaue, klar. Aber dann camp ich denn nicht. Das bringt mir ja nix. 

Außerdem hat sich die ganze Open-PvP Geschichte auf unserem Server eh erledigt. Ganz selten kommt es zu einem 1on1 (und noch seltener zu einem fairen 1on1; kein Mob am Arsch, beide haben volles Mana und HP). 

Aber in meiner Lvlzeit war es so. Man konnte selten in Ruhe questen, vor allem nicht in STV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damals war STV ein riesiges BG. Und das war gut so und unheimlich spannend. Manchmal auch frustrierend, keine Frage.

Aber BTT:
Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn man sich an einen gewissen Ehrenkodex halten würde. Und bspw. keine Lowies gankt, niemanden angreift der gerade mit Mobs beschäftigt ist. 

Nur das ist leider komplett realitätsfern. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, sei dahingestellt. 
Jeder sollte für sich Maßstäbe festlegen!

Aber alle, die sich hier als Tugendritter aufspielen...ich glaube nicht, dass wirklich alle so handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgwath (23. Oktober 2007)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie bin ich wohl in einer Paralleldimension beheimatet, denn mir kommt es so vor, als ob niemand hier das besonders toll findet, wenn er unehrenhaft gelegt wird. Aber anstatt die Ursachen zu analysieren (ist ziemlich simpel, wirklich) und das Problem beim Schopfe zu packen, folgt nur tumbes Schulterzucken und "Is halt so..."-Sprüche. Ich kann mir hervorragend vorstellen wie enthusiastisch Ihr Euch im Alltag den Problemen stellt:
> 
> "Huch jemand hat meinen PC geschrottet...tja, kann man nix machen, is halt so...."
> "Im Fernseher kommt nur Müll...aber ich schau's mir trotzdem an, kann man ja nix machen, is halt so..."
> ...



10:1 du spielst auf nem RP-Server : P


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (23. Oktober 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss jetzt auch mal "rumheulen". Vorher sei noch gesagt:
> JA ICH BIN AUF EINEM PVP SERVER UND WILL AUCH DA SEIN!
> ...



Nuja, sowas passiert aba uch bei allis ^^ was meinst du wie schwer mir das lvln gefallen ist bei den scheiß drecks kiddies? ; ) Sowas findest du auf jeder Seite. Setz dich am bessten nicht so gegen ne komplette seite.


----------



## xeridas (23. Oktober 2007)

also jetzt mal meine ganz bescheidene meinung ich finde pvp endgeil und ob ich nun umgehauen werde oda nich is mir egal solang ich nich gegankt werde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is doch funny könnt ich ewig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn sagen wir in sclingendorntal n hordler is lvl 40 oder so und mich umhaut wirds lustig das mach ich dann stunden lang der haut mich um ich hau ihn um is doch cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich betone wenn er niich zu high is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




NICHT KLICKEN!!!!<<<<<NICHT KLICKEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2007)

> Ich hoffe Ihr hasst mich genug um mich jede Minute meines daseins umzuhauen... aber das schafft Ihr Looser der Horde ja leider nicht .... deshalb schreibe ich meinen Nick hier herein und vordere jeden Hordler auf mich zu töten:
> 
> Realm: Eredar
> Char: Allianz -> Cuchulain



Jut ich fang dann an auf Eredar zu lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir sehen uns dann so in 3-4 Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (24. Oktober 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Jut ich fang dann an auf Eredar zu lvln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




yapp, bin dabei xD armory sagt das der name nem lvl 50er is *amkopfkratz*


----------



## Tomtar (24. Oktober 2007)

mhm naja ich muss zugeben das mit dem 2 mobs ist schon fieß, ich aos hordler kann baber nur sagen das ich normaler weise nur leute angreifen wenn sie PvP an ghaben und gerade an mir vorbeilaufen und im meine lvl sind


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2007)

naja bin Horde und attacke seit schlingel jeden Ally der mir über den Weg läuft solange er nich totenkopf oder Rot ist(orange wird noch vermöbelt auch wenn ich zu 90% loose xD)

Naja bin aber nich so ein Assi das ich afkler attacke ;|


----------



## hatecrewblaze (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin @all,

allein das Thema des Threads verstehen die meisten schon ein wenig falsch glaub ich, denn JA, DIE HORDE IST BÖSE (das wissen alle, die Warcraft 1, 2 oder 3 gespielt haben und sich ein wenig für die Story interessiert haben).
Beim Thema PVP, ganken campen etc tun sich beide seiten nich viel, denn es gibt auf beiden seiten leute die das tun. Ich hab nen 64 untoten hexer Necronomyc @ Arsenal
auf Blutkessel (nen PVP-Server).
Ganz ehrlich ich mag PvP. Und ja auch ich hab mich mal mit lvl 58 ins hinterland gestellt und nen zwerg jäger im dauer-fear gehalten...ok ich gebe zu, dass das mit sicherheit nicht so ganz ok war, aber verdammtnochmal ES HAT SPASS gemacht!
Zu diesem ganze rumgeflame:
1. Allis campen, ganken etc
2. Hordies aber auch
3. Es gibt nette hordies (selbst ich habe schon allies dadurch geholfen, dass ich den mobs mit denen sie gekämpft haben ne verderbnis oder so draufgeknallt hab...wobei ich sauer wurde als sich der alli dadurch bedankt hat und mich angegriffen hat...aber das gab auch rache...
4. es gibt auch nette allis, die einem beim questen per /hi zuwinken und dann weitermachen...

klar nervt es mich auch wenn ich gecampt werde...das wird jeden nerven...dann schreibt man das innen allgemein-channel und innen gilden-channel und fertig.

Das war mal so meine meinung dazu...danke für eure aufmerksamkeit


Hauter rein, bleibter geil^^

Euer Necro


----------



## maddrax (24. Oktober 2007)

Also meine Meinung ist ganz einfach dazu:

wer auf einen PVP Server spielt, muß damit rechnen gekillt zu werden, auch wenn der Gegner ein viel höheres Level hat. Wem das nicht passt soll halt einfach auf einen PVE Server gehen (so wie ich) und gut ist.

Da braucht dann auch keiner rum heulen das er von einem High Level gekillt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (24. Oktober 2007)

hatecrewblaze schrieb:


> Moin @all,
> 
> allein das Thema des Threads verstehen die meisten schon ein wenig falsch glaub ich, denn JA, DIE HORDE IST BÖSE (das wissen alle, die Warcraft 1, 2 oder 3 gespielt haben und sich ein wenig für die Story interessiert haben).
> Beim Thema PVP, ganken campen etc tun sich beide seiten nich viel, denn es gibt auf beiden seiten leute die das tun. Ich hab nen 64 untoten hexer Necronomyc @ Arsenal
> ...



da gebe ich meinem vorposter recht
die horde ist böse laut story
ihr könnt euch auch mal die bücher durchlesen,die sind sehr gut,wie ich finde
ich spiele selber auf einem pvp server und mich stört es selten wenn allys ich umhauen,ist halt normal auf einem pvp server
wenn ihr rp pvp zockt,dann ist das doch noch normler das die horde die allianz angreift und umgekehrt, schließlich befinden sich beide fraktionen in einem krieg.


----------



## kargash (25. Oktober 2007)

sry für den rechtschreibfehler,meinte natürlich mich*


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2007)

das tun auch allis   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (25. Oktober 2007)

*@Morgwath*


> 10:1 du spielst auf nem RP-Server : P



Korrekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*@hatecrewblaze*


> denn JA, DIE HORDE IST BÖSE (das wissen alle, die Warcraft 1, 2 oder 3 gespielt haben und sich ein wenig für die Story interessiert haben).



Wer WC 1 und 2 gespielt hat, mag das ja noch glauben, aber JEDER der WC 3 gespielt hat, kann auch bestätigen, daß das nicht so ist. Wer NUR WC 3 gespielt hat, glaubt sogar, die Allianz ist böse. Wer sich auch nur halbwegs in der Story auskennt, weiß fürderhin, daß weder die Horde noch die Allianz böse sind (zumindest nicht als großes Ganzes, sicherlich der eine oder andere in diesen Gruppen), sondern die Orks unter einer dämonischen Besessenheit litten, ebenso wie Arthas. Nur weil die Horde etwas wilder aussieht, wird immer gleich da Prädikat "Böse" verliehen, denn wer nicht Mensch ist, der ist der Feind. Auch wenn es nicht der Realität entspricht. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen Dreijährigen...^^

*@kargash*


> die horde ist böse laut story. ihr könnt euch auch mal die bücher durchlesen,die sind sehr gut,wie ich finde [...] ist das doch noch normler das die horde die allianz angreift und umgekehrt, schließlich befinden sich beide fraktionen in einem krieg.



Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie Du das behaupten kannst, wenn Du gleichzeitig auf die Story verweist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  GERADE in den Büchern wird sehr deutlich, daß keine Fraktion als durchweg "böse" einzustufen ist. Und noch deutlicher ist, daß es DERZEIT KEINEN KRIEG zwischen Horde und Allianz gibt. Die BG-Scharmützel und Open-PvP-Dinger mußte Blizz schlicht deswegen einbauen, weil es sonst kein PvP gäbe. Das war zwar ein Bruch mit der Story, aber ich vermute mal, niemand wollte einen NSC spielen, damt man das andere P besetzt hat.

hmm, wobei das doch ganz witzig wäre, wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte, mal in die Rolle eines NSCs zu schlüpfen. Einer der Kobolde mit Kerze, ein Drachkin in den Swamps of Sorrow, ein Murloc...oder auch kein Murloc (irgendwo muß man die Grenze ziehen ;-)). Das ist dann so etwa wie bei Dungeon Keeper, wenn man sich in eine Kreatur gebeamt hat. Man hat feste Fähigkeiten, die nur sehr bedingt ausbaufähig sind, aber kann dafür PvE etwas spannender gestalten, weil man eben nicht die stupide AI ist. Und, nein, Onyxia, Illidan und andere Bosse darf man nicht spielen, sondern nur die einfachen Minions. Das könnte man dann sogar kostenlos anbieten, also ohne Abo, sozusagen als Probespiel. Dann würden sich vermutlich sogar Warteschlangen bilden...o.O. ich glaube ich muß Blizz ein Angebot machen, daß sie nicht ausschlagen können ^^

Vorschlagsforum ich komme!!

D.


----------



## Revan69 (25. Oktober 2007)

Kurz: Ja


----------



## DingoBingo (25. Oktober 2007)

Zum Thema: Ja UND die Allianz muss vollständig ausgerottet werden.


----------



## Gruftlord (25. Oktober 2007)

hatecrewblaze schrieb:


> Moin @all,
> 
> allein das Thema des Threads verstehen die meisten schon ein wenig falsch glaub ich, denn JA, DIE HORDE IST BÖSE (das wissen alle, die Warcraft 1, 2 oder 3 gespielt haben und sich ein wenig für die Story interessiert haben).



Sorry, aber das ist, wie Dracocephalus auch schon gesagt hat, schlichtweg falsch. Wenn du WC3 wirklich gespielt hast (ich denke hauptsächlich an die Orc Kampagne aus ROC und die Untoten Kampagne aus TFT) müsste dir aufgefallen sein dass die Horde nichts anderes im Sinn hat als die Dämonen und die Geißel auszurotten, wärend die Allianz nichts anderes tut als das zu verhindern, indem sie die alten Kriege wieder aufflammen lässt. Und ganz nebenbei sind laut Geschichte die Menschen und die Nachtelfen eh an allem schuld das Illidan und Arthas gemacht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja, Arthas macht das nicht freiwillig, er steht unter dem Einfluss vom Ner'zhul. Aber die Orcs wurden auch von Dämonen kontrolliert, und alles was sie damals getan haben wird ihnen angelastet. Dann muss das auch für die Allianz gelten.


----------



## kargash (25. Oktober 2007)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> *@Morgwath*
> Korrekt
> 
> 
> ...


ist mir auch aufgefallen
ich war noch beim larp,da muss ein ork böse sein^^


----------



## sko1970 (25. Oktober 2007)

alle camper und low lvl killer sind im rl weicheier die immer gemobbt werden und aufs maul bekommen
im game können sie dann das ausleben was sie im rl gerne tun würden
ich spiel gern pvp aber was in und um tm oder gg passiert is manchmal nervig
ich würde niemals vom mount absteigen ein 30 - 38 lvler töten und wieder auf mounten (ich meine die wo ich nur ?? sehe heißt mind. 10lvl höher wie ich)
glaube aber das sich das fraktions mäßig ausgleicht


----------



## Das Etwas (25. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn man nun mal essentiell auf die Frage "Sind Hordler Böse?" eingeht, kommt man recht schnell zu der Antwort: Nein.
Die Gründe:
Historisch: Die Horde von der wir hier reden ist die neue Horde die nicht mehr unter demonischen Fittichen steht, deshalb ist die Horde genauso böse wie die Allianz (wobei man der Allianz vorwerfen könnte, dass sie Vorurteile haben, denn während die Orcs einfach nur endlich in Frieden leben wollen, müssen die lieben Allis ständig auf der Vergangenheit rumhacken und die Hordler als böse abstempeln.) Untote sind eine Ausnahme, allerdings kanns da ja auch "gute" Individuen geben.
Realistisch: Vor den PCs sitzen Menschen, die sich alle in gewisser Weise ähneln, sei es jetzt ein Hordler oder ein Allianzler. Es gibt auf beiden Seiten Gute und Böse.

Zum eigentlichen Topic: Das stimmt, leider gibt es einfach zu viele hirnlose Menschen auf dieser Welt die keine Manieren kennen und denen der Begriff "Ehre" nur in Form von Punkten, die man fürs Töten anderer bekommt, bekannt ist(*ironie on* man könnte hier auch von "Ehrenmorden" reden...*ironie off*).
Ich würde es begrüssen, wenn Blizzard die "Ruchlosen Morde" wieder einführt, sodass man Ehrenabzüge bekommt wenn man Low-Level-Spieler tötet.


----------



## Dracocephalus (25. Oktober 2007)

> Ich würde es begrüssen, wenn Blizzard die "Ruchlosen Morde" wieder einführt, sodass man Ehrenabzüge bekommt wenn man Low-Level-Spieler tötet.



Naja, das galt damals ohnehin nur für NSCs, was auch einen ziemlich einfachen Grund hatte: Es muß unter bestimmten Bedingungen ohne Nachteile möglich sein, auch Lowies zu legen. Wenn 25 Lowies über einen 60er Magier herfallen, muß sich dieser verteidigen. Tut er das, hat er mit einer arkanen Explosion 25 ruchlose Morde am Hacken. Nicht gut. Die Morde wurden damals gekippt, weil bei Hauptstadtraids oder Angriffen auf Spieler, wenn auch NSCs anwesend sind, diese in den Kampf einstiegen oder auch mit AoEs erwischt wurden. Da sich die Morde extrem auf die Fähigkeit, Erfahrung zu sammeln auswirkte und auch nicht vergingen, konnte man schon mal nach einer solchen Aktion den Char einstampfen (es sei denn der war schon 60, dann war das mit der Erfahrung ja eh gegessen).
Es gab damals von der Community ein paar gute Vorschläge, wie das zu verbessern wäre, aber Blizz hat sich dafür entschieden, es einfach im Zuge der Umgestaltung des Ehrensystems zu kippen. Macht eben weniger Arbeit.

Das Hauptproblem ist eben immer der Faktor Mensch. Es gibt genug Spieler, die Deinen Vorschlag einfach dahingehend ausnutzen würden, daß sie Highies angreifen und der entweder stirbt oder einen Mord angehängt bekommt. 

D.


----------



## Dracocephalus (25. Oktober 2007)

*@kargash*


> ich war noch beim larp,da muss ein ork böse sein^^



Ich hab auch schon mit sehr netten Orks Met getrunken... Sind in fast alles Systemen auch durchaus SCs, nicht nur Waffenfutter-NSCs...

D.


----------



## Masterlock (25. Oktober 2007)

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen... Hordler sind nicht Böse, sondern Feige!


----------



## Juliy (25. Oktober 2007)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Um zum Thema zurückzukommen... Hordler sind nicht Böse, sondern Feige!




Dass sagt ein Allianzler.....

*rofl*

FOR THE HORDE/ZAM!!!!!!


----------



## Missii (25. Oktober 2007)

Naja eigentlich isses doch normal was die Horde macht machen wir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das hast du dir am Anfang auch bei der Erstellung deines Chas ausgesucht.
Kleine Hordler hauen kommt auf die Situation an wenn ich an einem vorbei reite wie letztens im Schlingendorntal und der 60er Hunter und der 34Mage auf die lustige Idee kamen auf mich zu Spucken
und mir Mutterloser Oger zu drücken hab ich mir halt auch die paar Sekunden genommen um beide
zu vermöbeln^^.
Hat dann auch mal so drei Spawns gedauert danch haben sie sich bei mir entschuldigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (25. Oktober 2007)

sko1970 schrieb:


> alle camper und low lvl killer sind im rl weicheier die immer gemobbt werden und aufs maul bekommen
> im game können sie dann das ausleben was sie im rl gerne tun würden
> ich spiel gern pvp aber was in und um tm oder gg passiert is manchmal nervig
> ich würde niemals vom mount absteigen ein 30 - 38 lvler töten und wieder auf mounten (ich meine die wo ich nur ?? sehe heißt mind. 10lvl höher wie ich)
> glaube aber das sich das fraktions mäßig ausgleicht



Pauschalisierung FTW....

Jaja, wenn das Leben so einfach wäre, wie Du es Dir ausmalst...


----------



## Mojo Mojo Mojo ^.^ (25. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß nicht was ihr habt...

ich mag es eigentlich, mit meinen twinks gegankt zu werden...
dann hab ich viel weniger skrupel, selber einen lowie umzuhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

natürlich belasse ich es meistens bei einem kill, außer ich mag den namen
des allis nicht (zB ein schurke der allen ernstes mit dem namen "Róuge" rumläuft)
oder er hat mich bzw. einen meiner twinks schon mal gecampt oder dies
versucht...

hab aber auch positive erfahrungen gemacht ... 
hier nur ein beispiel:
auge des sturms... horde am loosen ... da seh ich so 2 allis
priest und krieger auf der brücke zwischen th und mt am
lagerfeuer sitzen...
ein ud-schurke und ich ham uns dann dazugesetzt und hatten
den rest des games noch so n bissl fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps:
<3 gnome, die quiecken so schön, wenn man sie crittet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiphos (26. Oktober 2007)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Um zum Thema zurückzukommen... Hordler sind nicht Böse, sondern Feige!


Nö! Allis sind die, die einem in den Rücken schiessen! Ich weiss es, war auch bis vor kurzem Alli xD

For the Horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (26. Oktober 2007)

> ZITAT(Masterlock @ 25.10.2007, 20:23) *
> 
> Um zum Thema zurückzukommen... Hordler sind nicht Böse, sondern Feige!



Solche comments find ich immer sehr gut als Aushängeschild für denjenigen...

Ein für allemal:
Es gib KEINE "Allys" oder "Hordler", es gibt NUR, und damit meine ich wirklich NUR den Spieler der den Char spielt...


----------



## Devilyn (26. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich bins^^
Und das auch als Ally  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiphos (26. Oktober 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Solche comments find ich immer sehr gut als Aushängeschild für denjenigen...
> 
> Ein für allemal:
> Es gib KEINE "Allys" oder "Hordler", es gibt NUR, und damit meine ich wirklich NUR den Spieler der den Char spielt...


/sign
Das ist natürlich immer das ausschlaggebende, ob der Spieler nun wütentend ist und mich unbedingt in Desolace bei einer Kodo-Begleitquest killen muss, kann die Fraktion nicht entscheiden, sowie auch wenn er nett wäre und mich einfach ignorieren würde. Hängt meist von der Laune des Spielers ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (26. Oktober 2007)

oh man wie ich diese themen hasse...die beiden fraktionen sind nur gegenseitig feindlich weil die eine anfängt und das immer so eine racheaktion ist...es wird nie einen server geben nur mit leuten die sagen ach der kleine lass ihn seine quest lieber beenden und nervt ihn nicht damit ihn den ganzen abend zu töten...auf pvp servern gehört das einfach dazu !!!!!!
ich sollte mal einen neuen beitrag machen den nenne ich dann sind allys böse?
...naja egal...

sorry für die fehler im text...


----------



## RyniaUnda (26. Oktober 2007)

gott bin ich froh, dass ich bis jetzt nur auf PvP-Servern gespielt hab wo solch ein Verhalten die Ausnahme ist. Ich glaube ich wurde dort (Das Syndikat) beim Leveln von 4 Chars jeweils 3 mal in der Levelphase von einem High getötet und in den meisten Fällen weil ich diese provoziert habe. Es gab auf dem Server zeitweise so um die 10 Ganker auf jeder Seite ... doch die wurden dann einfach wochenlang von einer Fraktions-übergreifenden Schurkengilde verfolgt bis sie sich offiziel entschuldigt haben und aufgehört haben.

Kann dieses "Ich seh nen Ally und töte ihn"-Gehabe echt nicht nachvollziehen ... aber naja ... jedem das seine


----------



## Lanona (26. Oktober 2007)

Also... ich hatte mal eine Hordler- Druidin auf einem RP- PvP - Server... da ging das bis auf im Schlingendorntal echt ganz ok... natürlich hat man als Dudu den Vorteil dass man sich unsichtbar machen kann aber auch sonst wurde ich nur 2- 3 mal überfallen in meiner ganzen Karriere in Anzeroth überfallen... entweder sah ich zu nett aus oder sie haben mich doch nur für eine Kuh gehalten...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (26. Oktober 2007)

ja hordler sind böse. 

/thread


----------



## dobro (26. Oktober 2007)

ich bin ally, seh ich nen hordler hab nichts besseres zu tun töte ich ihn, ich mein wozu pvp server wenn ich nicht sowas machen will

das heißt nicht dass ich mich stunden lang in lowie gebiten aufhalte oder andere beim questen störe einfach nur so

letzt zB in schergrat ein horlder macht dieses farbspiel, natürlich greif ich bei sowas nciht an, wär ja richtig scheiße, nur leider hat der mich dann angegriffen als ich mich grad verklickt hatte und 3k schadn bekommen habe

hat mich allerdings nciht veranlasst rache zu bekommen und jetzt jeden hordler zu killn der grad beschäftigt ist. 

aba ab und zu muss sein wenn man zufällig sich entgegen reitet gleiche lvl gleich vorraussetzungm wieos nciht einfach mal schnel ein ownen und weiter ziehen? XD


----------



## katare (26. Oktober 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Zweite Geschichte:
> Ich musste irgendwelche Armschienen sammeln und das musste wohl auch gerade ein Hordler. Ich habe ihm also via Emote -> "winken" versucht klar zu machen, dass ich nur meine Quest machen will und keinen PVP- Fight. Lief auch alles wunderbar, bis mich 2 Mobs gleichzeitig attakierten.... Der Hordler machte sich dann auch noch unsichtbar und griff mich feige von hinten an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so sagt nen hordler "hallo" das darfste net falsch verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da bleibt dir nix anderes als auf nem pve server zu zocken

es heisst ja net umsonst pvp(player vs player)

mfg
katare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Oktober 2007)

LOl, was für ne Frage:

ganz klar JA ---  war die Spontane Antwort meiner Freudin

Aber eigentlich sind die Hordler eher die wilden und unzivilisierteren Stämme, so könnte mans ausdrücken, aber Böse nicht wirklich, (wobei man bei den Verlassenen da streiten mag, da sie ja eher ne Zweckehe mit der Horde eingehen, und im Grunde genommen doch eher nen bösen Kern haben, da Sie ja was gegen die lebenden haben, zu denen die anderen alle gehören)
Hat halt jede Seite so ihre eigenben Weh wehs und missverständnisse die zum Krieg geführt haben (schließlich war das ja nicht immer so in der WoW geschichte)

Wär vielleicht echt cool, wenn man irgendwann mal nen richtig dickes Addon macht, in dem noch ne gänzlich neue Fraktion kommt, aber da  müsste sich das WoW unoversum um einiges erweitern, ohne Geschichtlich zu sehr auszuarten.

Aber man kann ja ne Mob Fraktion machen wo man dann halt nen Murlocals Hunter Krieger oder Schami (oder was auch immer deren Gezeitenjäger sind) Spielen kann, oder nen Dunkeleisenzwerg, Gnoll Oger ... was halt auch immer! wär zumindest Funny

und zum Thema fise angiffe von Hinten:

ja klar ein paar Hordies machen das gerne, besonders die Schurken (gibts aberauf der allyseite sicher auch)
Problem ist, du kannst dich an denen nie rächen, weil sbald du nicht im Kampf bist und volle HP hast schwups ist der Schurke verstohlen und du findest ihn nicht, zumindest nicht bevor du wieder 2 Mobs an der backe hast und er die 100% gewinnchance wittert.
irgendwann bist du dann so Frustriert und kloppst einfach nur noch jeden Hordie der dir über den Weg läuft, und dann erwischst du auch ne Menge "friedliche" Hordies, und bei denen allen entsteht dann das Bild:
Boah die blöden allys fallen einen immer in den rücken.

Die beste Methode: sich die Namen der Hordies merken (oder aufschreiben), die solche feigen Säcke sind und diese dann immerwieder umhaun, wenn man Ihnen mal zufällig begegnet, was halt leider schwer ist, da die meisten ja doch Schurken sind, und immer feige *puff* verschwinden und abhaun, aber so is deren Klasse nun leider mal.


----------



## Thorsoxa (26. Oktober 2007)

jap , die ally's machen das net besser,sie ganken auch ,und killen lowies , ich weiß das selbst , weil ich selbst ally bin.Klar wenn ich nen lvl 20 oder so sehe das ich abspringe und ihn umhaue , aber dann geh ich wieder sofort^^ ganken ? Nein habe viel zu viel zu tun, und was soll man in den lowie gebieten , bzw. in den Umkämpften ( außerhalb tbc ) mit 70 geht man raiden , ruf farmen , instanzen , daily's , arena , und PVP , dass geht besser auf PVP Feldern , Ich werd auch manchmal zu 5 Gegankt , klar ich ärger mich aber irgendein anderer kriegt es zurrück^^ so ist das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tipp : Such dir eine Nette Gilde die dir Helfen.


----------



## Mashiki (26. Oktober 2007)

Und wie böse Hordler sind mimimimimimim. 


Man legt halt alles was einem vor der Nase rumschwirrt. 
Ich habe Chars in beiden Fraktionen und beide nehmen sich nichts. 

Btw: Schreib lieber warum sind Schurken so scheiße und greifen einen im Kampf hinterlistig an, (weil sie zu feige sind sich einem Kampf zu stellen).


----------



## Dracocephalus (26. Oktober 2007)

Mashiki schrieb:


> Btw: Schreib lieber warum sind Schurken so scheiße und greifen einen im Kampf hinterlistig an, (weil sie zu feige sind sich einem Kampf zu stellen).



Ähem...weil sie Schurken sind? Ebensogut könntest Du fordern, daß Magier nicht zaubern dürfen, Krieger nur mit bloßen Händen und ohne Rüstung kämpfen dürfen und Hexer bzw. Jäger ihre Begleiter nicht benutzen dürfen. Ja, im PvP ist der Schurke dann stark, wenn er sich anschleichen kann. Ist er sichtbar, war's das. Dann kann er nur noch die Beine in die Hand nehmen. Das nennt sich Balancing. Jede Klasse hat ihre Vorteile und ihre Nachteile. Mit Items und Talenten kann man die dann noch etwas ausbauen oder diversifizieren. Ein fairer Kampf gegen einen Schurken wäre schlicht unfair. Was natürlich den Schurken nicht davon entbinden soll, den Kampf fair zu beginnen. Also den Gegner davon in Kenntnis setzen, daß man ihn anzugreifen gedenkt, warten bis der voll ist, ohne Mobs etc. DANN darf man auch hinterhältig werden ;-)

Der Schurke ist im Prinzip schon ein eher zwielichtiger Charakter, was nicht bedeutet, daß er ein gewissenloser Serienmörder ist. Ich hab auch schon hochheilge 70er Paladine kleine Waisenkinder töten sehen, soviel zum Rollenspiel...

D.


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

gibt ne einfache antwort warum schurken aus dem hinterhalt angreifen...

weil sie es koennen!!!!!!


----------



## Missii (26. Oktober 2007)

und die meisten hinterhalt Angriffe sind doch eh für die Katz da fast jeder
Priester oder Mage Arena Teile hat und meinen Tricks wiedersteht.
Versteh ich nicht warum man da so rumheult.
Aber zu dem Thema Namen merken hatte mit lvl 50 nen lustigen 60er namens Ferrariboy
der hat mich mindestens ne stunde verfolgt.
Schön war es als ich lvl 65 war und er 67 und ich ihm eine Stunde lang komplett gegeben habe sowas bringt mal wieder freude.


----------



## Genomchen (26. Oktober 2007)

Nein......Hordler sind böse....ganz böse Buben seid ihr.

Spass beiseite, die einzige Wahrheit zu dem Thema is, daß sich die Horde und die Allies nichts wegnehmen. Genausosehr wie die Horde ganked, genauso machens die Allies auch. Ich weiß das aus Erfahrung hehe (Bin Allie^^), sowohl das geganked werden als auch das Ganken.....


----------



## LilaLauneBär (27. Oktober 2007)

ja hordler sind böse und fressen kleine kinder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tear28 (27. Oktober 2007)

LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> ja hordler sind böse und fressen kleine kinder!



am liebsten kleine dicke zwerge^^


----------



## Schleppel (27. Oktober 2007)

> Schreib lieber warum sind Schurken so scheiße und greifen einen im Kampf hinterlistig an



komisch....mich als schurke greifen immer nur (alli)krieger im kampf an...in den daily Q gebieten wie zb netherwing scherbe^^wenn sie dann draufkommen dass ihre dicke rüstungs auch nicht hilft, kommen sie mit dem "nein" emote *lach*

sinnlosfred hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achja...ich mag keine kinder! bekomm nie ein ganzes runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (27. Oktober 2007)

Also früher vor einem Jahr war mein Jäger auch auf einen pvp server.Kiljaeden. Nur hat mich die gankerei seitens der Horde dort derartig genervt. dass ich dann auf Madmortem transferiert hab.


----------



## DingoBingo (29. Oktober 2007)

&#19981;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;

Und nu geh pennen


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. Oktober 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.


Das ist ja der lächerlichste Schwachsinn,den ich je gelesen hab.Sowas kann auch nur ein Alli schreiben.
Dich hat noch nie ein Alli angegriffen?Klar DU bist ja auch selber Alli.
Hoffentlich killt Dich jeder Hordler,den es auf deinem Server gibt dafür,daß du so einen Schwachsinn postest.^^
Ansonsten viele sinnvolle und vernünftige Posts.


Gruss an alle ausser Ashen !!! ^^


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2007)

nur so will jetzt nicht dum ruber kommen aber definiere böse???


----------



## Tresslot (2. November 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss jetzt auch mal "rumheulen". Vorher sei noch gesagt:
> JA ICH BIN AUF EINEM PVP SERVER UND WILL AUCH DA SEIN!
> ...



das was du besreibst istauf pve-server eher für ally`s typisch, wundert mich dass das die hordler gemacht haben, liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass das pvp-server ist
spiele selbst pve, da kannste pvp einschalten oder nicht, je nach wünsch

Meine geschichte(2 mal)(hab noch viel mehr lüstige geschichten mit ally`s):
ein ?? Ally fordetr mich 28 lvl zum duel aus, dachte gut, zum spass werde 1 mal versuchen, friedhoff war auch nicht weit entfernt
seine 2 freuinde auch ?? stehen in der nähe
ich nehme an!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sofort greifen mich dann alle 3 ?? lvler ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin binnen sec tot... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
komme zurück, die warten auf mich, noch mall gekillt, und noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dachte ok,  warte bis die weg sind, die haben das mitbekommen und haben sich etwas entfernt. ich dachte, ich schaffe es abzuhauen, belebe mich wieder und da sieh, wartete doch ein schurke, kopfnuss und wartet bis die freunde ankommen, dann zusammen schön gekillt
(das hatte ich 2 mal gehabt mit variationen zwar, aber fast gleiche szenario)

das tolle daran ist : als unsere 3  70-er kamen, waren die sofort weg, also ally`s und fairsein ist unmöglich
das was du beschreibst, waren bestimmt ally`s die als 2 char horde genommen haben um unsere reputation und ehre zu beflecken, hab schon gelesen in chats, dass die ally`s hordler als twink nehmen um uns in pvp-schlachten zu schwächen.....! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auf so eine idee muss man zuerst doch kommen!!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hordler kenne ich keine die so nidrig senken würden um dürch betrug zu gewinnen
komm doch zu horde, du bist auf der falschen seite

schöne grüsse an ally-spieler, ihr tut mir leid, möge es euch gut gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hochachtungsvoll


----------



## Hipora (2. November 2007)

Nein also horde ist nicht unbeding böse Hord und ally sind halt 2 verfeindete fraktionen und ich spile ally und ich kille auch jeden hordi der mir übern weg läuft (habe aber auch nen hordi twink wenn da so was passiert finde ich mich damit ab weil ich ja weiss er tuts auch nur aus spaß xD so wie ich aber wenn die ewig an deiner leiche warten da ist das schon scheiße aber mann mus nur klug genug sein dan kommt man auch wieder weg (seis durch beleben hinter einem baum oder so)


----------



## dalai (13. November 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss jetzt auch mal "rumheulen". Vorher sei noch gesagt:
> JA ICH BIN AUF EINEM PVP SERVER UND WILL AUCH DA SEIN!
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du auf einem Pvp-Server bist musste halt nich rumweinen wenn du gekillst wirst!
Ich werde von den high-level spieler auch immer unfair angegriffen, 
greife aber low-level-hordies auch unfair an.

Geh dann doch auf PvE Server.


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Das Gehört nun Mal zum PvP server dazu geh auf pve wenn du das net magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwergpowerhunter (13. November 2007)

ja hordler sind böse^^
mfg einer der alli zockt


----------



## Sanguinos (13. November 2007)

ich bereuhe es richtig das ich meinen chara auf nem pve server erstellt habe xD. greife fast jeden tag die allis an aber kann ich nur npc´s killen und hin und wieder keine low lvler allis die rache für ihre questgeber wollen xD nur sehe ich dauert z.B in tenaris, öst/west-lichepestländer oder im rotkammgebirge allis die ich so richtig gerne vermöblen würde ( akteviere sogar extra pvp bei mir^^) aber nein sie geben nur /huhn in chat ein und schluss ist nun darf ich 20 euro für nen transfer blechen xD


----------



## MeXxX1993 (13. November 2007)

naja pvp server= selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich als alli schwein mag keine hordler/innen (außer zam^^)
hordler sind oft sehr fies und hinterhältig...
aber auf der seite der hordler gibt es nich so viele noobs wie bei den allis... bei den allis sind schon manchmal welche dabei! noobs sag ich nur
mfg max


----------



## Slayv (13. November 2007)

Meine Meinung: (ist meine, NICHT deine)

Ich bin zur zeit auf Zuluhed mit nem lvl 65 Undead Shadowpriester unterwegs, hab fast nie probleme mit allys auch wenn mal 4 hordler und allys an einem ort sind immer friedlich, hab zwar schon das eine oder andere mal von nem 70 auf die fresse bekommen und schon den einen oder anderen gekillt (zB: low equip Warris xD). Bei erzen ist das was anderes ich fear low lvls nur, wenn sie dann kommen und meinen mich attacken zu müssen ok, dann gibts haue aber sonst nix was will ich wenn ich gegen nen lvl 50 oder so gewinne, ist ja richtig schwer.

Ich denke umhauen ist ok, wenn der hass auf die andere Fraktion so gross ist oO aber ganken, muss doch nicht sein.
Fairness ist doch überall gefragt oder nicht? Versetzt euch einfach in den anderen rein, wollt ihr von high end t6 equipten umgelegt werden?

MfG Slayv


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. November 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.




Omg...also wenn du das ernst meinst sollteste mal wieder raus an die frische Luft und evtl ne Zeit lang nicht mehr WoW spielen...reinsteigern können sich Leute...

Zum Thema: Ich spiel jetz net auf nem PvP-Server (folglich weiß ich jetz auch net wie arg es da zugeht, was ich demnächst aber ändern will, hab aufm BG Blut geleckt), aber ich finds selbstverständlich nen Lowie vom Gegner NICHT anzugreifen...bringt ja nix...bei nem 70er is das was anderes der is ja ebenbürtig...den aber auch bloß wenn er nicht kämpft und von hinten auch net (als Riesenkuh auch schwer, schleichen is net)...und das als total böser Hordler...jetz bricht bei manchen wahrscheinlich das Weltbild zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (14. November 2007)

Ob Horde oder Allianz...beim unfair spielen nehmen sich beide Seiten nich viel...

Was aber wirklich peinlich is sind die Leute, die es nötig haben ewig lange mit highlvlern rumzurennen...

Ich (Horde) renn letztens durchs Schlingendorntal und seh nen ally auf meinem lvl, der PvP an hatte. Der griff mich dann auch gleich an und kurz bevor ich den gekillt hatte kam so n lvl 70er und macht mich platt... die sind dann auch die ganze zeit so weitergelaufen... 40er priester mit nem 70er kriegerpet...zu witzig:-P
Geht mir nich um die PvP Killerei finds nur peinlich wenn man sich für jede miniquest n 70er als bodyguard holen muss...

Ich hab aber auch ne gegengeschichte...Musste für ne quest n paar schädel sammeln...dabei is mir n nachtelf übern weg gelaufen und wir hamm dann halt die gegner zusammen plattgemacht...danach ging dann jeder wieder seiner wege.

Kann also so oder so ausgehn...

und wenn man auf nem PvP server is muss man halt damit rechnen dass man auch ma von nem ??-lvl gekillt wird...wers nich abkann soll den server wechseln...

btw:wer denkt ally gut horde böse kennt die geschichte um Warcraft nich besonders.soviel dazu


----------



## Montargohr (14. November 2007)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Omg...also wenn du das ernst meinst sollteste mal wieder raus an die frische Luft und evtl ne Zeit lang nicht mehr WoW spielen...reinsteigern können sich Leute...



Hiho @ all 

du hast da absolut Recht !! Der sollet meiner Meinung nach mal auf Entzug!!

@Ashen...

??penna?? Gut ?? Böse ??

Dich hat noch nie ein Alli angegriffen ?? mhhh eventuel könnte es daran liegen das Du Alli spielst ^^

Also du bist der Meinung es ist Blödsinn Horde und Alli´s zu vergleichen ?:

"Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler???"

und in der selben Antwort : denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.

So und ich als "Böser" sehe jetzt meine Berufung darin die Guten (rofl) zu killen ^^ sonst wäre ich ja nicht böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   !! 

Also ist das Spieverhalten das selbe ! Auch wenn wie ich in deinen Fall sagen muss , aus anderen kindischen Gründen!!


Achja und zum Thema : In der ersten Antwort ist alles gesagt worden ! Kann auch nicht auf nen PvE Server mich fürn nen Bg anmelden und dann beschwerden das ich von 3 leuten  umgehauen werde !!
Und wenn du auf nen PvP Server gehst hast du Dich doch dafür entschieden PvP zu machen !! Achja und irgenwo im Handbuch (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) steht geschrieben mann sollte sich vorher überlegen auf welchen Server man geht !! Aber vielleicht kannste ja nen Gm bitten dir ein ( Ich spiele fair ) sympol über dein Kopf zu machen . Denn das erkennt man sonst nicht , also bist du für die Horde ein zukünftiege Gefahr. Ins besondere wenn es ein UMKÄPFTES Gebiet ist sagt ja der Name oder ?

Grüsse  Monty

Ps: weis auch garnicht was hier über die Geschichte gesprochen wird !! Es liegt jawohl an dem Spieler der an der Tastatur sitzt un an dessen Verhalten !!


----------



## Mathragor (14. November 2007)

Also ich kenne das Problem des Threadstellers nur zu gut, hab auch einen 70er Hexer auf einem PvP Server (wobei ich die Bezeichnung  "PvP" im Zusammenhang mit WoW nicht gern benutze) und auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht mit gegankt werden etc (besonders stark in Stranglethorn, wie ihr es mit Sicherheit alle selbst erfahren habt). 

Meiner Meinung nach sind Leute die andere Spieler in einem Online Spiel wie WoW in ihrem Spielspass behindern und sie ernsthaft schikanieren und mobben (wie es bei der gankerei der Fall ist) als Menschen nicht mehr Wert als ein Haufen Scheisse. Entschuldigt bitte für meine Wortwahl aber der Vergleich passt nur zu gut.

Das ist im Grunde genommen genau das selbe wie früher in der Schule, wo die Kleinen ohne Grund von den Grossen und (vermeintlich) Coolen verhauen und gehänselt wurden. Damals dachte ich mir schon über solche Leute dass das absolute Versager sind und dass bei denen in der Erziehung einiges daneben gegangen sein muss. 

Und wenn ich so Kommentare höre wie: "Das ist halt ein PvP Server", "so ist halt PvP" oder "ich wurde mit 30 auch gegankt", oder auf was weiss ich für Ideen meine Vorredner alle kamen, dreht sich mir echt der Magen um und ich denke mir echt wie Scheisse manche WoW Spieler im Hirn sind. 

Das hat mit PvP 0, in Worten: NULL zu tun. PvP hat etwas mit sportlichkeit zu tun und fairness. Man kämpft gegeneinander um zu sehn wer der bessere Spieler ist. Das "Open PvP", wie es so schön in WoW genannt wird, fällt aus dieser Kategorie schonmal komplett raus weil es überhaupt möglich ist einen Low Level Char zu töten. 

PvP ist es dann wenn ein Level 70 Allianzler gegen ein Level 70 Hordler (es können auch andere Level sein, geht nur drum dass der Level gleich ist (für die ganz dummen unter euch)), mit ungefähr gleichem Equipment gegeneinander kämpfen; OHNE dass man sich vorher unsichtbar gemacht hat, (was man sich auch mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen muss), feige von hinten angreift oder erst dann angreift wenn die Lebensenergie des Gegenspielers durch einen NPC Kampf auf 23 % oder so geschwunden ist. Das könnte man dann als einen echten PvP Kampf bezeichnen.

Das ist aber nicht der Alltag auf einem WoW "PvP Server". Ich kann nicht mehr mitzählen, wie oft ich als "Lowie" von höher gelevelten Chars gekillt oder sogar gegankt wurde, ich von 5 70ern beim Questen
ohne Grund gekillt wurde und so weiter...

Mir ist das mittlerweile egal, ich lache über die dummheit anderer Menschen. Das hat auch nix mit Horde/Allianz, Gut/Böse zu tun. Mein Main ist ein Mensch Hexer und mein Twink den ich jetzt hochleveln werd ist eine Blutelfe Priesterin. Das Problem liegt einzig und allein an dem Typen oder der Tussie der/die hinter dem Monitor sitzt. 

Ich meine ich habe auch andere Sachen erlebt, mir haben auch schon Hordler geholfen oder mich vor dem tot bewahrt indem sie den Mob killten den ich alleine nicht schaffte. Ich hatte zb auch mal so eine Situation in der ich einen Untoten vorm sterben bewahrt hatte indem ich ihm einen Mob abnahm als ihn 3 angriffen. Er bedankte sich bei mir und gut war es. Kurze Zeit später kam ein behinderter Allianzler vorbei (mehrere Level über ihm, er könnte ja sonst eventuell verlieren) und killte den Hordi. 

Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe und wenn jemand böse ist dann ist es der der hinter dem Monitor sitzt und man kann das nicht in Allianz oder Horde unterteilen, wer gut oder böse ist, das wäre kindisch und dumm.

Es wäre echt toll wenn es in WoW mehr Spieler gäbe die wissen was Menschlichkeit bedeutet und nicht andauernd versuchen würden anderen Mitspielern das Spiel zu versauen. Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem schon dass man als Level 70 Char keinen Level 30 Char hinterhältig beim Questen umnietet. Wenn man sich messen will soll man sich an gleich starken vergreifen. Ich verprügele im RL auch keine kleinen Kinder (wobei ich auch keine Erwachsene verprügele, aber ihr wisst sicher was ich meine?).

Zum Glück ist es nur ein Spiel aber man sollte trotzdem auf die anderen Spieler achten und beim PvP fair bleiben. Denkt mal darüber nach, und wie gesagt ist meine Meinung gegenüber Gankern und Low Level Killern: Nichts weiter als Menschlicher Abfall, absolut nichts wert. Die sollten mal echtes PvP betreiben in einem guten PvP System wie zb Guild Wars es hat, da würden sie mal böse auf die Schnauze fallen und die Augen auf machen. Naja egal gn8

PS: Ich freue mich schon auf Rückmeldungen


----------



## sphero (14. November 2007)

Thufahzt schrieb:


> Meiner Einer spielt auch als Ally auf einem PvP-Server, ich habe es eine ganze Weile ähnlich gehalten wie o0Miller0o bis ich irgendwann das Fressen und Gefressen werden akzeptiert habe.
> 
> Inzwischen spiel ich nach dem Motto:
> *Kill den Hordler bevor er dich killt oder Zeit findet seine großen Brüder zu rufen!*
> ...



Nunja, auch wenn es klischeehaft wirkt... Ich sehe kaum einen ally alleine, sowas gibts einfach nicht. Und wenn sie low lvl sind dann ist ein 70er niemals weit. Soviel zu großen Brüdern. Sowas gibts bei der Horde nur selten...

Zum Thema ob die Horde nun böse ist:

Wir würden uns bei Kara z.b. niemals dazu hinreissen lassen in noch so grosser Überzahl Allys zu ganken - nur leider halten sich die allys nicht daran und sobald sie 2-3 mehr haben geht es los, ganz egal wie wir uns verhalten haben im Vorfeld... das ist auf Blackrock nunmal "normal". Dass es nervt und Zeit kostet und eventuell auch einen Raid versaut (wegen respawn etc.), scheint denen völlig am arsch vorbei zu gehen.

PvP Server gut und schön aber wem bitte bringt das gezerge vor Kara etwas? Niemanden... und warum fangen diese dämlichen Allys jedes mal wieder an? Ist der Anteil der unter 10 jährigen bei der Allianz doch so hoch dass sie nicht mal 1 min, darüber nachsinnen wie nervig und sinnfrei das ganze ist?

Ich würde eher sagen dass die Allianz diesbezüglich hier eher sehr viel schlechter abschneidet!


----------



## Montargohr (14. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> PvP ist es dann wenn ein Level 70 Allianzler gegen ein Level 70 Hordler (es können auch andere Level sein, geht nur drum dass der Level gleich ist (für die ganz dummen unter euch)), mit ungefähr gleichem Equipment gegeneinander kämpfen; OHNE dass man sich vorher unsichtbar gemacht hat, (was man sich auch mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen muss), feige von hinten angreift oder erst dann angreift wenn die Lebensenergie des Gegenspielers durch einen NPC Kampf auf 23 % oder so geschwunden ist. Das könnte man dann als einen echten PvP Kampf bezeichnen.




Also in dem punkt Ganker sstimme ich dir zu !!

Aber deine Vorstellung von PvP  (Zitat)  halte ich für die bekloppteste Beschreibun die ich je gelesen habe !!
denn:
1. farme ich mir Equipt um besser zu sein wie meine Gegner !!
2.der teil mit der unsichtbarkeit (omg) es eine Fähigkeit der Klasse , ich meine was kommt als nächstes? Jäger ohne Pet oder Krieger ohne Ansturm, gut wäre auch Priester ohne Heal oder Fear uns............
3. da kann ich auch  zwei 70 er Chars nackt machen und Stumpf mit Recht klick drauf !

Sry wenn sich das ein wenig xtrem anhört aber das von dem Du da redest würde ich hösten als ein Duell unter Freunden bezeichnen aber bestimmt nicht PvP!

Achja PvP server aber PvP nicht in zusammenhang mit WoW benutzen wollen ??? HÄÄÄ??
Warum spielst du denn nicht GW ?? Ich meine das hört sich genau wie beim Threadersteller an als würdet ihr gezwungen und hätte keine Wahl? Menschlichkeit ? Es ist ein Spiel in einer virtuellen Welt , was erwartest Du gerade auf nen PvP server wo der Zusammenhalt und wertvolle Bündnisse den Altag beschtimmen und garnicht mal so das One on One ! Sicher das Solo LVL ist eindeutig schwerer durh solche Situatione,aber der Gemeinschaft sinn inerhalb einer Fraktion ist wesentlich höher auch wenn du schon deine Endstufe erreicht hast, beim beschaffen von mats, finden von Gruppen oder aber eben in den Bg´s!!!  Ich sag nur wechselt  den Realm (normal) da könnt ihr dann PvP machen wann es euch gefällt  /pvp eingeben und schauen ob der Gegner sich drauf einlässt oder eben in Bgs wobei ja einige dann ein Proplem mit einer überzahl haben ! Hey aber auch dafür giebt es ne Lösung :Arena !!  

@ Sphero:

Das  Ding mit dem grossen Bruder liegt im grossen daran das es mehr Alli´s als Hordler giebt was bedeutet es giebt auch mehr  mehr 70 die sich langweilen und beim Questen helfen !!

Das ding mit Kara ist ähnlich,  desto mehr Spieler eine Fraktion desto mehr Schwarze Schafe wobei ich sagen muss ich spiele auf verschieden Sever auf der Horden seite und da habe ich schon erlebt das Hordler obwohl ihr Kararaid nicht statt gefunden hat nur hingegangen sind um für Unruhe zu sorgen !! Man kann das Verhalten der Spieler Nicht so veralgemeiner   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denn wie oft Habe ich in ... Foren gelesen nur kiddis bei den Alli´s und oder  Horde sind die grössten und tollsten ect. Deshalb möchte ich auch nicht in die Schublade  für arrogante Spinner gesteckt werden nur weil einige von uns meinen sie seien was besseres obwohl sie nur genau wie Du und ich  WoW spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mfg monty
Ps : Rechtschreibung und so weiter und so weiter sind ohne gewähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kuckst du Uhrzeit^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragbath (14. November 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Zweite Geschichte:
> Ich musste irgendwelche Armschienen sammeln und das musste wohl auch gerade ein Hordler. Ich habe ihm also via Emote -> "winken" versucht klar zu machen, dass ich nur meine Quest machen will und keinen PVP- Fight. Lief auch alles wunderbar, bis mich 2 Mobs gleichzeitig attakierten.... Der Hordler machte sich dann auch noch unsichtbar und griff mich feige von hinten an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fehler nr. 1 winkst du ihm zu heisst. Bitte bitte tu mir nix ich spiele meinen Char so schlecht das du mich mit leichtigkeit töten kannst. Wenn du einen Hordie siehst: "BASH IHN VERDAMMT!" Da steht dein sicherer tot neben dir und du winkst ihm zu? WTF wenn ich im winken will gehe ich auf einen PVE server



> ABER! Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird mein einziges Ziel in diesem Spiel seind Lowlvlhordler zu killen! Ich mache mir dann nichts aus Arena und Raids usw. ich werde einfach in irgendwelchen Gebieten rumschwirren, wo die zu finden sind (genauso wie die "bösen")! Die Betroffenen können sich dann bei ihren bekloppten, feigen, unfairen - "Kameraden" bedanken....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Es gibt keine Levelbeschränkung für PvP-Kills nur keine Ehre für Lowies. Kill was Dir über den weg läuft egal welches Level.



> Ich bin gerne zu fairen PVP´s bereit. Deshalb bin ich auf einem PVPServer! Aber nicht so.
> 
> Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


 Seit wann ist PvP fair? Es geht ums nackte überleben.


----------



## Montargohr (14. November 2007)

Ragbath schrieb:


> Fehler nr. 1 winkst du ihm zu heisst. Bitte bitte tu mir nix ich spiele meinen Char so schlecht das du mich mit leichtigkeit töten kannst. Wenn du einen Hordie siehst: "BASH IHN VERDAMMT!" Da steht dein sicherer tot neben dir und du winkst ihm zu? WTF wenn ich im winken will gehe ich auf einen PVE server
> 
> Es gibt keine Levelbeschränkung für PvP-Kills nur keine Ehre für Lowies. Kill was Dir über den weg läuft egal welches Level.
> 
> Seit wann ist PvP fair? Es geht ums nackte überleben.





Mhh Toller beitrag^^ hast du eigendlich mal auf den seiten 2 -12 gelesen ? oder bloss ne Antwort erstellt ? denn  der Ihnhalt deiner Atwort wurde bestimmt schon in mehr als 5 beigetragen dargestellt !  

Das es keine lvl beschrenkung giebt hat er ja nun selber herrausgefunden 

Überleben ? Ja? Blätter mal bischen in diesem Thema  das  steht dann irgenwann was von Frische Luft und Entzug ! Solltest dich villt auch mal nach richten


----------



## Amilinda (14. November 2007)

ich sag nur "Rogues do it from behind" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montargohr (14. November 2007)

Amilinda schrieb:


> ich sag nur "Rogues do it from behind"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besser kann man es auch nicht mehr sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (14. November 2007)

ich danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sei elune immer bei dir ;D


----------



## dalai (14. November 2007)

Amilinda schrieb:


> ich sag nur "Rogues do it from behind"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



Ich kann es auch von vorne, von der Seite und von oben...^^( das ist nicht pervers sondern rogue)



Das lustigste ist aber als Allie im Brachland auf Afk gehen, auf den Boden sitzen und warten. Kurze Zeit später wird man schon von Hordies angegriffen, und killt sie. (das ist mies, unfair und schurke, das mach ich gern ihr könnt es so finden wie ihr wollt)


----------



## Ilunadin (14. November 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Vermutlich habe ich etwas überreagiert. Natürlich habe ich nicht vor anderen Spielern (Hordlern) durch dauerkills das Spiel madig zu machen.
> 
> Wenn das aber mir alle paar Minuten passiert (wie vorhin), werde ich nunmal auch "stinkig"... Desweiteren bin ich sehr wohl bereit fair zu sein (wie ma ja in meinem Thread auch nachlesen konnte)! Wenn ich allerdings nicht die Möglichkeit bekomme "mein Ding durchzuziehen", da nur unfaire Penner rumrennen, muss ich wohl etwas dagegen unternehmen.



Naja der Sinn eines PvP Realms ist ja der unausweichbare Konflikt  und  da du ein Feind der anderen Fraktion bist kann es eben vorkommen ,dass sie dich töten um dich davon abzuhalten deiner Fraktion richtig zu dienen in dem du  stärker wirst.

Immer den Fantasy-Rollenspiel Hintergrund mit einbeziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (14. November 2007)

Amilinda schrieb:


> ich sag nur "Rogues do it from behind"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Montargohr schrieb:


> Besser kann man es auch nicht mehr sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das gibt es sogar als t-shirt...

na ja ich sag nur Krieg ist die Hölle, aber der Sound ist geil.

es ist halt so wie es ist. ich spiel auf pve und pvp. bin auch schon als hordler gejagt worden und hab auch schonmal gejagt.

es gibt Xroads und Astranaar raids.... keiner is böser oder besser...
und wenn ich sehe Astranaar wird angegriffen und sehe da in der nähe lowies mit PVP an dann waren sie ebenfalls zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.
ich persönlich greife nur kleinere an wenn zb Hordler die geflaggt sind und zu nahe an meine Stützpunkten rummwuseln.genauso aber auch große... wenn sie ne Stadt angreifen is klar das ich mir zuerst die halbtoten vornehme...
und ja ich mach mich unsichtbar.warum nicht. kann auch nit verlangen das er sich nicht heilen darf..


----------



## Mathragor (14. November 2007)

hehe es gibt dumme Menschen und schlaue Menschen, der durchschnitts WoW Spieler ist definitiv nicht einer von den hellsten wie ich jeden Tag in diversen Buffed Foren nachlesen kann. 

Also ehrlich gesagt liebe ich WoW. Es enthält zwar einige grobe Fehler wie das PvP System oder die unausgeglichenheit der Skills aber naja, bei Blizzard arbeiten halt nicht nur Profis. Ist halt schlimm dass der Spielspass mancher Leute wegen Gankern und Lowie Killern etc. drunter leiden muss. 
Ich meine es gibt Leute die nicht so über den Dingen stehen wie ich, denen macht das dann keinen Spass wenn sie gegankt werden und so. Ich lache halt dadrüber und wehre mich auch gar nicht, ich mach mir die Finger an einem feigen Schurken nicht dreckig der 20 Stufen über mir ist. Mit solchen Leuten will ich nicht in Interaktion treten. 

Schlimm das ein Spiel durch die Spieler versaut wird. Es sind halt doch einfache Menschen die hinter dem Monitor sitzen. Solange es Menschen gibt wird es Kriege geben. Blizzard hat es auch gewollt dass es so kommt, sonst hätten sie ein anständiges PvP System entwickelt, aber das hätte ja eventuell anstrengend werden können und man hätte sich Gedanken machen müssen. 
Naja liebe Hordler und Allianzler, bei mir ist jeder gleich, ob Horde, Allianz ob Blutelf oder Gnom, derjenige der hinter dem Monitor sitzt entscheidet über gut und böse, nicht die Horde, nicht die Allianz.

Kloppt kleine Lowies, gankt sie bis sie weinen und mit WoW aufhören. Dafür ist das PvP System ja da und ich meine es steht ja jedem frei zu gehen. Man wird ja nicht gezwungen auf einem PvP Realm zu spielen. Ich kann mir ja auch eine neue Arbeitsstelle suchen wenn ich gemobbt werde. 
Naja egal, auf jeden Fall wünsche ich euch viel Spass beim ganken und scheisse sein. Vielleicht steht man sich ja mal in der Arena bei einem halbwegs fairen Kampf gegenüber und dann werde ich auf euch spucken wenn ihr tot vor meinen Füssen liegt. 

PS: Ich bin nur auf einem PvP Server weil ein RL Freund auf diesem Server ist. Der hat zwar mittlerweile aufgehört mit WoW wegen dem kommenden Addon aber ich wechsele jetzt nicht extra den Server wegen der gankerei. Es gibt ja im Open PvP auch echte PvP Kämpfe (wobei man es eigentlich nicht PvP nennen dürfte aber es gibt sie wirklich in WoW). Mein Twink ist auf einem PvE Server und gut ist. Will euch schlauen Kerlchen auch nicht weiter belästigen. Viel Spass noch in Azeroth!


----------



## Montargohr (15. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Will euch schlauen Kerlchen auch nicht weiter belästigen.




Danke!!!
hast ja bald mehr rum geweint wie der Treadersteller selber LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(vorallem immer das selbe)

Ps: ich liebe WoW obwohl......??
Ma echt jetzt das %§$%& was da von dir kommt


----------



## Mathragor (15. November 2007)

Ich glaube ihr seit halt einfach zu ... um das zu verstehen. Wahrscheinlich ist das Spiel auch genau aus dem Grund so geworden. Ausserdem bin ich der letzte der hier rumweint. Wollte euch halt nur mal eine Meinung eines normalen Menschen näher bringen. Aber es scheint als wenn es gescheitert wäre und es wundert mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Vreen (15. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Also ich kenne das Problem des Threadstellers nur zu gut, hab auch einen 70er Hexer auf einem PvP Server (wobei ich die Bezeichnung  "PvP" im Zusammenhang mit WoW nicht gern benutze) und auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht mit gegankt werden etc (besonders stark in Stranglethorn, wie ihr es mit Sicherheit alle selbst erfahren habt).
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind Leute die andere Spieler in einem Online Spiel wie WoW in ihrem Spielspass behindern und sie ernsthaft schikanieren und mobben (wie es bei der gankerei der Fall ist) als Menschen nicht mehr Wert als ein Haufen Scheisse. Entschuldigt bitte für meine Wortwahl aber der Vergleich passt nur zu gut.
> 
> ...




ich fasse mal zusammen:


"mimimimi"


----------



## Vreen (15. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr seit halt einfach zu ... um das zu verstehen. Wahrscheinlich ist das Spiel auch genau aus dem Grund so geworden. Ausserdem bin ich der letzte der hier rumweint. Wollte euch halt nur mal eine Meinung eines normalen Menschen näher bringen. Aber es scheint als wenn es gescheitert wäre und es wundert mich überhaupt nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alter ich weiss ganz genau wie du dich fühlst,
ich hab hier einen kleinen reim der dir vielleicht hilft mit den bösen mächten in der welt von azeroth fertig zu werden die dich ärgern und dir gruseln.
vielleicht hilft er dir mit der täglichen pvp belastung klar zu kommen ohne zu whinen.


"das leben kann so traurig sein,
doch auf regen folgt bald sonnenschein,
und drum verliere nie den mut,
es wird am ende alles gut"

in diesem sinne, ich drück dir ganz ganz fest meine däumchen


----------



## Heiligenblut (15. November 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss jetzt auch mal "rumheulen". Vorher sei noch gesagt:
> JA ICH BIN AUF EINEM PVP SERVER UND WILL AUCH DA SEIN!
> ...



Ich sag mal so es ist wie im realen Leben. Man kann nicht an einer Person ausmachen das alle anderen (in dem sinne hordler) so sind wie die, die dich gekillt haben. Manche haben sowas halt nötig egal ob Allianz oder Horde.

mfg


----------



## dalai (15. November 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Vermutlich habe ich etwas überreagiert. Natürlich habe ich nicht vor anderen Spielern (Hordlern) durch dauerkills das Spiel madig zu machen.
> 
> Wenn das aber mir alle paar Minuten passiert (wie vorhin), werde ich nunmal auch "stinkig"... Desweiteren bin ich sehr wohl bereit fair zu sein (wie ma ja in meinem Thread auch nachlesen konnte)! Wenn ich allerdings nicht die Möglichkeit bekomme "mein Ding durchzuziehen", da nur unfaire Penner rumrennen, muss ich wohl etwas dagegen unternehmen.



Noch'n Taschentuch??? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich finde ich das Buffed.de solches Jammerzeug direkt löschen kann, nachdem jemand es gepostet hat.
Sie können auch die Rubrik " Gott und die Welt " in " Herr-gott-noch-mal-wieso-heulen-alle-in-dieser-Welt-so-rum " verändern.


----------



## Mathragor (15. November 2007)

Eure Kommentare zeigen mir dass ihr wirklich überhaupt nichts rafft. Na is auch egal. Ich würd euch nur mal gern noch eine Frage stellen. Die ist auch gar nicht schwer zu verstehn: Was bringt es euch wenn ihr kleine Lowies killt die keine Chance gegen euch haben, oder aus welchem Grund gankt ihr im Schlingendorntal mit 5 70ern die 35er Chars und killt sogar noch die NPCs? Bitte geb mir mal einer eine Antwort da drauf. Das interessiert mich so sehr. Leider kann man ja nicht mit der anderen Fraktion reden im Spiel.


----------



## Moriath (15. November 2007)

Also ich hab mich immer gefreut, wenn ich die Türme auf der hfh-Insel einnehmen wollte, ich war noch 62 oder so, ein 70er Alli ankam, ich ihn gegrüßt hab, und er dann gewartet hat bis ich fertig war. Und so ist das bei mir eig auch, ich kill eig nur lowies, die grad Freunde von mir ganken oder z.B. als lowie Schurke versuchen mich zu sappen.


----------



## o0Miller0o (16. November 2007)

dalai schrieb:


> Noch'n Taschentuch???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten... 5 70er 2 Lvl19Pvptwinks 14 jahre alt keine Freunde bzw. Freundin und mit Hordlern/Allies durch die enorme Erfahrung, die sich durch das nicht vorhande RL erweitern konnte noch nie Probleme gehabt ? 

Dennoch DANKE für deinen wundervollen Kommentar. 

-----------

Der Thread war für mich eigtl. schon erledigt. Wie gesagt ich hatte es ne Weile nicht leicht zu questen durch die Hordler. Vll sind die Allies genau so böse ?! 

Ich habe die Vermutung das mich höchstens 50% hier verstanden haben. Alle die hier rumstressen "och ich mach alles platt was mit übern weg läuft auch wens 40 Lvl unter mir ist" sind genau diese Alöcher. 

PvPServer hin oder her, man sollte den anderen das Spiel nicht versauen. Die selbe Diskussion hier im Forum mit den 19er PvPTwinks die sich von ihrem Main 1000 Gold in den A***** schieben lassen und somit jeden 5-10 LvL über sich platt machen können und die AHPreise ins abnormale steigen.


----------



## xXDrakenXx (16. November 2007)

Eine kleine Geschichte die mir Gerstern erst passiert ist:   Also ich dachte mir mal so dass es mal interresanter wäre woanders zu twinken und ging nach Ratschet. Beim Mobs killn für eine Quest hab ich dann einen Hordler getroffen der von 3 Mobs angegriffen wurde und hab ihm (fair wie ich bin^^) geholfen. Nichtmal 10 Sekunden später: ich kämpfe gegen einen mob *bumm* kam der Schamane vorbei und hat mich gekillt(war 3 Lvl höher also naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Dachte mir naaja... beleb mich wieder, schaue ob er weg ist und gehe weiter mobs killn und was passiert? Mein alter Schamifreund kommt hinter nem Hügel hervorgesprungen und killt mich wieder^^. Das ging dann noch 2 oder 3 mal so weiter da hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und hab umgelogt. Natürlich war der Schamane in der Zeit wieder weg aber so hatte ich meinen Main wenigstens in der Nähe.  Als ich dann weiterquesten wollte kamen 4 Hordler vorbei die gerade bei irgendeiner eskortquest waren und plötzlich das verlangen verspürt hatten zusammen auf mich einzuprügeln^^. Ich also tot und umlog und alle Hordler gekillt. Danach war ich so stinkig dass ich nach Wegekreuz gegangen bin und erstmal alle NPCs gekillt hab und wen hab ich da getroffen? GENAU meinen netten Schamanen^^. und was dann passiert is kann sich jeder denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Und die Moral von der Geschichte: man trifft sich immer 2 mal in WoW also passt auf wen ihr so killt^^  (P.S. sry für den "etwas" langen Post^^)


----------



## Equality89 (16. November 2007)

/whine


----------



## Ratzefatze (16. November 2007)

pffff, horde und böse....was istn daran böse, wenn die alliesandsäcke mal wegen RL-probleme ihren arsch hinhalten müssen? da kommt Mensch-magier XY hinterm baum vor, der natürlich genau wie der unfreundliche verkäufer aussieht vom Pennymarkt....klar, da haut man erstmal zu.......2 minuten später kommt das clonegesicht von dem patzigen busfahrer in gestalt eines nachtelfendruiden daher....zack, ringeprügelt..... das sind ganz normale reaktionen.....horde und böse....tz tz tz.....also nee ey.


----------



## Schleppel (16. November 2007)

> da kommt Mensch-magier XY hinterm baum vor, der natürlich genau wie der unfreundliche verkäufer aussieht vom Pennymarkt....klar, da haut man erstmal zu.......2 minuten später kommt das clonegesicht von dem patzigen busfahrer in gestalt eines nachtelfendruiden daher....zack, ringeprügelt..... das sind ganz normale






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  viel zu geil hab mich abgekugelt^^


warum ich in stranglethorn low umknall wenn ich durchkomm?...ich gank immerhin ned^^
--->
weils mir ned anders ging, die einstellung is RL absolut wahnsinnig, aber darum ists ja n game

andere gründe....ein gildie wird gegankt(also echt bösartig) = ma 40mins den dschungel zur hölle machen mit der gilde tjoa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDrakenXx (16. November 2007)

Equality89 schrieb:


> /whine


Falls du mich damit meintest tut es mir leid dann hast du es falsch verstanden^^. Ich finde dass wenn man von Hordlern/Allis gekillt wird kann man halt nix machen es giebt auch nich sowas wie der typische böse alli oder der typische böse hordler es giebt halt überall leute die andere killen weil sie spaß daran haben oder sich dadurch groß fühlen vielleicht trefft ihr sie ja mit 70 wieder und könnt euch dann rächen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Eure Kommentare zeigen mir dass ihr wirklich überhaupt nichts rafft. Na is auch egal. Ich würd euch nur mal gern noch eine Frage stellen. Die ist auch gar nicht schwer zu verstehn: Was bringt es euch wenn ihr kleine Lowies killt die keine Chance gegen euch haben, oder aus welchem Grund gankt ihr im Schlingendorntal mit 5 70ern die 35er Chars und killt sogar noch die NPCs? Bitte geb mir mal einer eine Antwort da drauf.




weil mans kann,
stell doch pvp aus oder wechsel den server wenn du darunter so leidest,
mein gott


----------



## Schleppel (16. November 2007)

sag ich nur addon:vanasKOS

protokolliert jdeen pvp loss/win (gegankt werden sind dann eben viele "pvp" losses^^)
man kann leute auch manuell adden zu der kos liste, mit nem grund (killt wenn man 4mobs am hals hat//usw)
UND es wird mit gildies geshared, wenn man will auch inparty
--------------
wie jemand oben schon erwähnte: man sieht sich immer 2ma


----------



## Schlassel (16. November 2007)

Oh Gott..

Wenn ich manche hier mitkriege frage ich mich, ob die wirklich LESEN was andere schreiben, oder ob deren Teilnahme nur darin besteht zu überlegen was man als nächstes für nen riesigen Haufen Gülle schreiben könnte ohne wirklich den Kern des Problems zu erfassen... die ganze Zeit versucht hier der Grossteil der Anwesenden mit bescheuerten Argumenten und erbärmlichen Beispielen zu beweisen dass nur Spieler seiner Fraktion die einzig wahren/guten/intelligenten/cleveren was auch immer sind.. die andere Fraktion ist ja sowieso ein stinkender Berg Mastodonkot.

Weil mich mal ein/e [hier Rasse der anderen Fraktion einfügen] nich allein sondern nur mit Hilfe von 3 70ern getötet gekriegt hat, sind jetz sicherlich nur Spieler auf Seite der [hier deine Fraktion einfügen] die intelligente Elite-Auslese von gebildeten Hochschul-Absolventen, und alle die 
sich genauso mühevoll nen [hier andere Fraktion einfügen] Charakter hochgezogen haben sind minderbemittelte Klippschüler die im RL nicht bis drei zählen können und deren Chars sowieso nichts taugen.

AHA!

Ich frage mich woher einige Leute die Fähigkeit nehmen auf allen Servern gleichzeitig zu sein, um mit 100 % Sicherheit zu sagen dass alle Hordler/Allianzler total die Versager sind. 
Genauso bescheuert wie das Vorurteil dass alle Kiddies unter 15 ausschliesslich Paladin spielen. Ich meine wenn man es beweisen könnte dass die ganzen genannten.. ich nenne sie mal Mutmaßungen.. tatsächlich zutreffen, was NICHT der Fall sein wird, so könnten einige begründet über die andere Fraktion schimpfen und sagen dass alle [hier beliebige Fraktion einfügen] verdammte Dreckslooser sind die in ihrer Kindheit mit dem Klammersack gepudert wurden. Allerdings ist es nicht beweisbar, also bleibt den ganzen gefrusteten Opfern nur übrig von einem Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion, welcher einen mal gaaaanz dolle gemein getötet hat auf alle anderen zu schliessen und zu hoffen dass es Mit-Opfer gibt die einem in Foren virtuellen Beistand geben ala: "Ja du hast Recht, alle [hier beliebige Fraktion einfügen] sind scheisse weil mich mal einer ganz unfair auf nem PVP-Server umgehauen hat.. nur wir sind toll und intelligent und alle drüben sind dumm und blöd und können nich spieln und sind alle unter 14 und haben das Spiel nicht verstanden, nur wir haben das".

Es ist nicht beweisbar(!) in welcher Fraktion jetz prozentual gesehen mehr RL Versager und Kiddies stecken, es ist auch völlig uninteressant.. jeder der etwas anderes behauptet sollte mal kurz innehalten, sich die GESAMTSITUATION vor Augen halten und mal bitte das leere Gerede stecken lassen... Leute, was ihr da von euch gebt sind lediglich eure ur-subjektiven Erfahrungswerte und spiegeln in keinster Art und Weise das grosse und ganze wieder.

Sollte sich tatsächlich jemand mal die Mühe machen ALLE Server zu bereisen, dort mit jeder Fraktion zu spielen und daraus eine Gesamtbilanz zu ziehen, welche nicht aus Ersteindrücken sondern aus gründlicher Recherche besteht, so verneige ich mich. Da dies meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht passieren wird, halte ich an oben genannter Meinung fest.

Und zum Thread an sich.. den Leuten die dich töten ist es sowieso egal aus welchen ehrenhaften Motiven du andere verschonst, umbringen tun sie dich trotzdem.du kannst winken und Emotes machen und gnädig und fair sein wie du willst... im Endeffekt schaust du sowieso in die Röhre. Also entweder auf nem PVE Server spielen oder das gängige System des PVP akzeptieren. Hier nen Heulthread aufmachen weil man auf nem PVP Server spielt is irgendwie überflüssig, ansprechen wirst du damit niemanden, entweder die Leute sind von vornherein deiner Meinung, oder es melden sich nur minderbemittelte Vollidioten die stolz drauf sind genau das zu tun was du anprangerst. 
Erreichen wirst du mit so einem Thread sowieso nichts. Der Grossteil der Menschen die hier schreiben, wollen im Endeffekt nur IHRE Probleme mit der anderen Fraktion loswerden und hoffen damit auf Bestätigung.. was andere schreiben interessiert die überhaupt garnich.. diese Leute lauern auf Treads in deren Überschrift das Wort Horde oder Allianz auftaucht, geben ihre subjektive Meinung über die Spielfähigkeit, das Durchschnittsalter und den Bildungsgrad der Gegenseite ab und denken sie hätten nun alle Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion total gebasht weil die ja alle so scheisse sind..... so sieht das aus und nich anders. Und die Geschichten die viele hier von ihren tollen Erlebnissen erzählen, welche Nachtelfendruiden sie wieder um 14:43 in Teldrassil bei Koordinaten 13:37 onehit gebasht  oder welchem Blutelfen sie wann und wo die Knabberleiste zerlegt haben sind lächerlich und interessieren niemanden, beeindruckend ist es erst recht nicht.  


Und wenn du wirklich gefrustet bist wechsel auf nen PVE Server oder beleg nen Karatekurs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2007)

Schlassel schrieb:


> Oh Gott..
> 
> Wenn ich manche hier mitkriege frage ich mich, ob die wirklich LESEN was andere schreiben, oder ob deren Teilnahme nur darin besteht zu überlegen was man als nächstes für nen riesigen Haufen Gülle schreiben könnte ohne wirklich den Kern des Problems zu erfassen... die ganze Zeit versucht hier der Grossteil der Anwesenden mit bescheuerten Argumenten und erbärmlichen Beispielen zu beweisen dass nur Spieler seiner Fraktion die einzig wahren/guten/intelligenten/cleveren was auch immer sind.. die andere Fraktion ist ja sowieso ein stinkender Berg Mastodonkot.
> 
> ...





das mehr blagen allianz spielen ist aber wissenschaftlich erwiesen


----------



## Mathragor (16. November 2007)

lieber vreen, wenn du dir meine posts richtig durchgelesen hättest hättest du vllt erkannt dass mir das überhaupt nichts ausmacht. . ich lache über ganker oder wie man den abschaum nennen will. ich versuche nur zu verstehen was in so leuten vorgeht. oder vllt versuche ich sie iwie zu belehren, hat aber wahrscheinlich kein sinn. übrigens sind wir auf dem selben server, und auf dethecus sind sogar liebe hordler^^


----------



## Nanubis (16. November 2007)

Einfach mal 5 min was essen, aufs klo oder was weiß ich gehen und die typen sind weg, ganz einfach... soviel zum ganken

Wie sich immer alle aufregen... ihr hattet die freie Wahl bei der Serverauswahl ... das is genauso wenn ich sage, ich möchte unbedingt zum Bundesheer (oder wehr) und dort aber die ganze Zeit meckere, warum das so scheiße is und warum da andere Leute mir was befehlen. Man hätte genauso gut zum Zivi gehen können.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Schleppel (16. November 2007)

du versuchts leute zu verstehen die ernsthaft wow zocken , uff ob das geht^^ (zu denen muss ich mich ja auch zählen^^)


----------



## BigBadBonsai (16. November 2007)

OK wo soll ich anfangen... ja, es gibt auf beiden Seiten *räusper* gesellschaftsunfähige Spieler. Und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Und bevor es zu Missverständnissen kommt, ich spiele nur Horde und zwar sowohl auf einem PvE, als auch auf einem PvP Servern.
Und ja ich musste eigentlich auch die Erfahrung machen, dass die Allies wenn nie allein kämpfen, sondern immer einen ??Freund dabei haben, oder halt holen, wenn sie bei dem Versuch mich beim questen zu farmen verreckt sind^^. ABER das ist nicht der Punkt, denn dass machen garantiert beide Seiten so und deshalb möchte ich hier eine kleine Geschichte erzählen, welche das Gegenteil beweisst:

Ich ziehe eines schönen Tages auf der Suche nach Abenteuern und EP (na gut, Gold wollte ich auch) durch den Krater von Un'Goro, auf einem PvP Server (Konsortium) als mir ein Allie, ein lvl über mir begegnet. Der hat dann auch erst abgewartet, bis ich meinen Mob gekillt hatte (erste Überraschung) und hat mich dann angegriffen. Nach langen und zähem Kampf konnte ich ihn dann besiegen (bin zum Glück HeilShami). Hab dann noch weiter Gorillas gefarmt, als er zurückkam. Hat sich wiederbelebt und sich verbeugt (2. Überraschung). Ich hab mich verbeugt. Alles schick. Das wirklich einmalige an diesem Erlebnis war, das bald darauf noch 2 Allies kamen.. noch einer mit dem gleichen lvl und einer ??, die mich nicht angegriffen haben (die Mutter aller Überraschungen!). 

*Es war schliesslich ein fairer Zweikampf zwischen zwei Helden und darum geht es!!
Das viele Spieler auf beiden Seiten diese Einstellung nicht teilen ist bedauerlich und verringert den Spielspass.*

Das ich dann letztendlich noch mit 3 Allies die Höhle leergemacht habe (auf einem RP-PvP!!-Server), ist fast unglaublich. 
Wenn ihr (Allies) das lest, danke nochmal und ich ziehe meinen Hut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Frage ist also nicht, sind Hordler böse.. die Frage müsste eher lauten: Wer kann überzeugender spielen!

P.S. Und wenn ich unbedingt Allies hauen will, dann such ich mir a) einen der mein lvl hat, oder b) geh auf nen BG, oder c) fall mit der Gilde in einer Alliestadt ein^^


----------



## Fumacilla (16. November 2007)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, das es eben bei wow genauso, nennen wirs mal korrekte und weniger korrekte allys sowie hordies gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich erinner mich gern an tage, an welchen ich als hordie mit zwergen und elfen am lagerfeuer gesessen habe und über den sinn des lebens diskutierte. Immerwieder ein schönes erlebnis. wäre das "immer" so, wäre es ja nix besondres mehr und arg langweilig.

du weisst ja auch nie wieso du gegankt wirst oder gar gecampt - es gibt bei mir und ich denke auch bei vielen andren eben gute und schlechte tage.... lässt es meine laune zu lasss ich die lowies in ruhe... oder ich "kratz" sie etwas an - manchmal hau ich sie fast um, entschuldige mich, lass den ally sein knicks machen und ihn en paar schritte laufen um ihm anschließend doch zu ganken! und warum das? weil ich wegen nem andren ally grad ma wieder parss auf die sippschaft habe...

alles in allem gibts eben immer arschlöcher (mich mit eingenommen, ich streite nich ab das ich oft genug selbst eines bin)

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gebrüder Budwasch (16. November 2007)

Ich spiele auf einen PvP Server, weil ich finde das es ohne open pvp kein spass macht. Natuerlicch aergere ich mich wenn mich ein  paar High-lvler ganken. Andererseits macht es genausoviel freude Hordis beim lvleln umzuhauen. 
Wer jetzt denkt das ist unfair, der warte einfach mal 2-5 min. Dann hat er oder nen Freund umgeloggt und nen 70 macht dich platt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und...
mit Emotes kann man viel erreichen. Folgende Story.

Ich (mage65) queste grad gemuetlich vor mich hin, als ploetlich ein 70 Blutelf mage ankommt. Er nimmt mir erst mal meine Buffs weg. Ich buff mich wieder, er wieder weggenommen. Dann faengt er an Pyroball zu casten. Ich per emote ihn angfleht. Er stopt den Cast. Er fragt mich via Emote zurueck. Ich hab mich dann vor ihm verbugt um Respekt zu zeigen. Er beschwoert sein Flugmount, nickt mir noch einmal zu und weg ist er. Fuer ein /danke war ich zu verbluefft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> lieber vreen, wenn du dir meine posts richtig durchgelesen hättest hättest du vllt erkannt dass mir das überhaupt nichts ausmacht. . ich lache über ganker oder wie man den abschaum nennen will. ich versuche nur zu verstehen was in so leuten vorgeht.



warum denn das?
ich versteh einfach nicht was du willst,
auf einem pvp-server sind die "anderen" eben die feinde, genau wie mobs.
ob man zu 3 oder 4 einen mob plättet oder einen von den anderen ist dem pvp-server völlig egal, das ist eben das spielprinzip.
aber man hat halt immer die wahl, wow ist halt ein spiegel der menschen die es spielen,
es gibt halt arschlöcher die es einfach toll finden zu ganken und zu dissen, ist halt so.
und manchmal hat man selber vielleicht auch einen schlechten tag und haut aus blossem trotz und bosheit einen kleineren platt.
whatever, eine gesunde "wenn ich mal gross bin" einstellung hilft da weiter, motiviert und lässt dich stärker werden.
dieses rumgeheulsuse stielt dir und mir die zeit und bringt niemandem was.


ich versteh nicht warum darüber überhaupt diskutiert wird, das ist so als würde man auf ein karussel wollen, dafür noch eintritt bezahlen und dann das geld zurück haben wollen weil es sich dreht und einem schlecht wird.
das hättest du dir halt vorher überlegen sollen.


----------



## Mathragor (16. November 2007)

zu bigbadbonsai: guter beitrag, bin genau deiner meinung. wenn ich ein hordler kloppen will mach ich arena/bg oder such mir einen auf meiner stufe im "open pvp". und klopp keine kleinen lowies, das hat mit pvp nix zu tun und ist einfach nur dumm. und das allergeilste argument das ich jemals gehört habe ist: ich kloppe kleine allies weil ich, wegen nem anderen ally der mich gegankt hat, gerade hass auf die sippschaft habe. oder manche sagen: ich mach das weil die das früher auch bei mir gemacht haben. damit beweist man dass man selber null charakter hat und null eigene meinung. naja egal ich reg mich wieder zuviel auf, gn8


----------



## Skahead (16. November 2007)

ich greif jeden ally an den ich seh egal auf welchem level aber am liebsten geh ich ins schlingendorntal dort die allys ärgern ^^


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> zu bigbadbonsai: guter beitrag, bin genau deiner meinung. wenn ich ein hordler kloppen will mach ich arena/bg oder such mir einen auf meiner stufe im "open pvp". und klopp keine kleinen lowies, das hat mit pvp nix zu tun und ist einfach nur dumm. und das allergeilste argument das ich jemals gehört habe ist: ich kloppe kleine allies weil ich, wegen nem anderen ally der mich gegankt hat, gerade hass auf die sippschaft habe. oder manche sagen: ich mach das weil die das früher auch bei mir gemacht haben. damit beweist man dass man selber null charakter hat und null eigene meinung. naja egal ich reg mich wieder zuviel auf



allerdings, das was du machst kannst du auf nem non pvp server genauso gut,
welchen sinn macht es schon über irgendeine ebene zu flanieren auf der suche eines gleichwertigen gegners?
wie lange sucht man denn da so normalerweise?


wie dem auch sein, du musst dir einfach immer wieder sagen:
ist nur ein spiel, das ist doch garnicht die wirklichkeit,
das ist doch nur FANTASY


----------



## Simsonite (16. November 2007)

Der Hordler der dich als letztes getötet hat , hat einen ähnlichen Titel schonmal verfasst ^^ @ #1
Dieses Thema iss so alt wie das spiel und unnötig zu diskutieren wenn man auf nem pvp server iss.


----------



## Mathragor (16. November 2007)

haha skahead du bist genau so einer den ich meine. ich mein vreen kann wenigstens noch argumente bringen. ich weiss net ob er ein ganker is, is auch egal. aber du skahead beantworte du mir jetzt die frage, warum tust du das? 

und zu vreen, 

weisst du ich bin so ein mensch, ich sehe die schlechten dinge auf dieser welt und versuche etwas daran zu verändern, oder ich denke mir ich würde die schlechten sachen gerne aus der welt schaffen. genauso ist das in wow. ich sehe dass lowies gekillt werden oder so un das regt mich auf, weil ich da einfach keinen sinn drin sehe, dadurch bekommt man kein lvl up, dadurch bekommt man keine ehre, kein ruf. ich denke mir mal dass der einzige grund ist warum das gemacht wird, der ist dass man andere leute ärgern will. und so etwas hasse ich bis auf den tot, ich hasse menschen die anderen leuten bewusst den spass versauen wollen. und genau das passiert bei der gankerei. 
wenn ich auf dethecus einen stufe 70 hordler sehe der gerade eine quest macht und gegen einen mob kämpft, dann greife ich ihn nicht an, weisst du warum? weil man das nicht macht und es feige ist. wenn ich dann das verlangen habe ihn zu killen, dann warte ich bis er fertig ist, mich sieht und wahrnimmt (und wieder volle lebenspunkte hat). dann greife ich ihn an; wenn ich dann gewinne weiss ich das ich besser war als er und das ist ein gutes gefühl. ein EHREnhafter sieg. wenn ich ihn angreifen würde während er den mob bekämpft und deswegen nur noch halbes leben hat, ist fast schon klar dass ich gewinne, das gibt mir keinerlei erfolgserlebnis, im gegenteil, dann würde ich denken: hm der hordi is jetzt platt, aber der hatte nur halbes leben, das hätte jeder depp geschafft. ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen? ich habe vorher andere spiele gespielt, gw und lotro. da gibt es solche probleme nicht. als ich mit wow angefangen habe und wegen nem freund auf dethecus bin und ins schlingendorntal kam, hab ich gedacht mich trifft der schlag, was geht denn hier ab dachte ich mir. ich kann das halt iwo nicht nachvollziehen warum das so ist. ich konnte auch früher in der schule nicht nachvollziehen warum manche leute gehänselt oder sogar verprügelt wurden. und vor allen dingen: warum muss die horde gegen die allianz kämpfen? nur weil blizzard die geschichte so entworfen hat und pvp server eingeführt hat in denen man sich ohne grenzen verprügeln kann egal welches level etc. ? kann horde und allianz nicht in frieden aneinander vorbei gehen? wie wir alle wissen haben sie den selben feind. es gibt auch leute die auf einen pvp server gehen um ehrenhafte pvp kämpfe zu bestreiten, 1 gegen 1, mann gegen mann. wenn man dann gewinnt kann man sagen "ich habe gewonnen", dann weiss man dass man besser ist, alles andere ergibt für mich keinen sinn.


----------



## Megatherion (16. November 2007)

Horde = Böse? Finde ich nicht, die Allis sind nämlich auch nicht besser. 
Ich spiele zur Zeit nen Blutelfpaladin auf Blackrock, es vergeht kaum ein Tag an dem ich mal nicht von irgendeinen 70er umgehauen werde.
Beispiel: Ich steh in Gadgetzan an der Schmiede und crafte grad Mithrilbarren, auf einmal trifft mich ein 3000er Crit von nem Nachtelfjäger. 
Eigentlich kann ich über solche Aktionen nur lachen, Leute die sich an kleinen 48ern vergreifen tun mir echt leid. Habt wohl ein kleines Egoproblem oder? Könnt wohl gegen Gleichstarke nicht ankommen da müsst ihr euch an die Kleinen ranmachen? 
Ich meine, ich hab auch nen 70er Jäger auf Mannoroth, trotzdem laufe ich nicht z.B. im Schlingendorntal rum und kill kleine Hordies. Warum? Weil es mir erstens nix bringt und weil es keine Herausforderung ist. Wenn ich Horde killen will gehe ich aufs Schlachtfeld denn dann weiss ich das da Gegner sind die eine Herausforderung darstellen. Wenn ihr also meint ihr müsst Kleinere hauen, machts doch! Füttert euer nicht vorhandenes Ego, ich lache über euch!


----------



## Mathragor (16. November 2007)

ja es gibt doch noch menschen mit charakter, danke megatherion


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> haha skahead du bist genau so einer den ich meine. ich mein vreen kann wenigstens noch argumente bringen. ich weiss net ob er ein ganker is, is auch egal. aber du skahead beantworte du mir jetzt die frage, warum tust du das?
> 
> und zu vreen,
> 
> ...





versuche deine positive energie lieber auf dinge zu verwenden die etwas gehaltvoller sind als nen online-computerspiel.
je mehr du darüber redest desto alberner wird es.
du bist auf einem PVPSERVER!!!

*PEEE VAUUU PEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
meine güte, wer schwimmen geht wird nass, so ist das halt.

im übrigen ist es mit dem open pvp im schlingendorntal auch am heftigsten, ich denke die meisten pvpspieler haben diese und ähnliche erfahrungen in ihrem virtuellen leben gemacht wie du sie schilderst,
aber mein gott was ist denn daran so schlimm?
klar ist es mitunter nervig wenn man gecampt wird, aber man kann sich verpissen und wo anders weiterquesten, oder man kann hilfe holen.
es ist doch auch cool wenn man mal gecampt wird und sich dann mit hilfe anderer rächen kann.
ich finde eben dieses unberechenbare macht einen pvp-server aus.
man muss AUFPASSEN, AUFMERKSAM SEIN, und sich GEGENSEITIG HELFEN.
man weiss eben nie so genau was auf einen zukommt, jeder spieler ist anders, vielleicht findet man sogar seinen speziellen hassgegner mit dem man sich tagelang versucht gegenseitig fertig zu machen.
das können alles tolle erfahrungen sein, man muss halt das beste draus machen und die negativen elemente als ansporn und herausforderung nehmen.
ansonsten, spiel halt einfach was anderes wenn dir das zu heftig ist.


----------



## Mathragor (16. November 2007)

aso und vreen, ich gehe nicht durch irgend eine ebene und suche mir stufe 70 hordler damit ich sie killen kann, wenn ich unbedingt pvp machen will mach ich bg etc. wenn ich aber zb eine quest mache und mir ein stufe 70 hordler über den weg läuft und ich gerade bock habe den zu killen, dann tue ich es. ich fliege nicht mit meinem mount darum und gehe auf hordenjagd, da hab ich echt besseres zu tun


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> aso und vreen, ich gehe nicht durch irgend eine ebene und suche mir stufe 70 hordler damit ich sie killen kann, wenn ich unbedingt pvp machen will mach ich bg etc. wenn ich aber zb eine quest mache und mir ein stufe 70 hordler über den weg läuft und ich gerade bock habe den zu killen, dann tue ich es. ich fliege nicht mit meinem mount darum und gehe auf hordenjagd, da hab ich echt besseres zu tun




ja wie gesagt, dafür brauchst du keinen pvpserver.
akzeptiere doch einfach das dass was anderes ist und vielen leuten dieses prinzip gefällt,
wenn es dir nicht gefällt ist das vielleicht einfach nichts für dich.


----------



## Mathragor (16. November 2007)

ja ein pvp server ist dafür da dass man gegen die andere fraktion kämpfen kann ohne vorher dafür den pvp modus anmachen zu müssen und warten zu müssen bis der andere auch den pvp modus anmacht, ist mir schon klar und daran habe ich nichts auszusetzen. ich kämpfe selber ab und zu gegen hordler im open pvp, wenn ich mal lust drauf habe. aber nicht weil ich denke: "ich hasse hordler, alles was rot ist muss direkt sterben und ist böse", wie manch andere wow spieler denken und solche kommentare hat man ja auch in diesem thread gesehn. das ist meiner meinung nach ein nazi ähnliches verhalten. ich spiele selber horde auf einem anderen server. nein ich mache das dann weil ich gerade in diesem augenblick bock auf pvp habe und sehen will wer der stärkere ist. das ist für mich sinn eines pvp servers. und nicht kleine hordler oder allies killen. das ergibt keinen sinn und hat meiner meinung nach nix mit pvp zu tun weil es keine herausforderung darstellt wie megatherion so schön sagte


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> ja ein pvp server ist dafür da dass man gegen die andere fraktion kämpfen kann ohne vorher dafür den pvp modus anmachen zu müssen und warten zu müssen bis der andere auch den pvp modus anmacht, ist mir schon klar und daran habe ich nichts auszusetzen. ich kämpfe selber ab und zu gegen hordler im open pvp, wenn ich mal lust drauf habe. aber nicht weil ich denke: "ich hasse hordler, alles was rot ist muss direkt sterben und ist böse", wie manch andere wow spieler denken und solche kommentare hat man ja auch in diesem thread gesehn. das ist meiner meinung nach ein nazi ähnliches verhalten. ich spiele selber horde auf einem anderen server. nein ich mache das dann weil ich gerade in diesem augenblick bock auf pvp habe und sehen will wer der stärkere ist. das ist für mich sinn eines pvp servers. und nicht kleine hordler oder allies killen. das ergibt keinen sinn und hat meiner meinung nach nix mit pvp zu tun weil es keine herausforderung darstellt wie megatherion so schön sagte



ja schön, du hast deine meinung jetzt zum xten mal vertreten, die will dir ja auch keiner wegnehmen, die kannste behalten.
wer hier wie denkt, was man hier wem unterstellt ist doch wohl absolut unnötig zu diskutieren.
die kommentare die hier geschrieben werden sind nicht beispielhaft für irgendwas reales, 
mir fällt es ja schon schwer nichts provokantes zu schreiben um hier damit die ein oder andere heulsuse zu provozieren.
wer wirklich denkt ich attackiere allis oder hordler weil sie "böse" oder "asi" sind ist eh entweder erst 12 oder hat zumindest ein (vorsichtig ausgedrückt)
sehr einfältiges gemüt.
findest du es nicht selber vermessen deinerseits hier anderen erzählen zu wollen wie sie wow zu spielen haben?
wenn du ein problem auf dem server hast ist es dein problem, nicht unseres, wobei ich mich da auch angesprochen fühle wenn es um dethecus geht.
du kämpfst nur wenn du lust drauf hast sagst du klipp und klar,
okay, dann gehörst du einfach nicht auf einen pvp-server.

und mal ganz nebenbei, so ne kinderkacke empfindest du als nazihaft,
guck dir lieber mal den "rassistisches wahlplakat" thread an auf dem gott und die welt und verspritz dein gift da, da wird es mehr gebraucht als hier.


----------



## Montargohr (16. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Eure Kommentare zeigen mir dass ihr wirklich überhaupt nichts rafft. Na is auch egal. Ich würd euch nur mal gern noch eine Frage stellen. Die ist auch gar nicht schwer zu verstehn: Was bringt es euch wenn ihr kleine Lowies killt die keine Chance gegen euch haben, oder aus welchem Grund gankt ihr im Schlingendorntal mit 5 70ern die 35er Chars und killt sogar noch die NPCs? Bitte geb mir mal einer eine Antwort da drauf. Das interessiert mich so sehr. Leider kann man ja nicht mit der anderen Fraktion reden im Spiel.






Mathragor schrieb:


> lieber vreen, wenn du dir meine posts richtig durchgelesen hättest hättest du vllt erkannt dass mir das überhaupt nichts ausmacht. . ich lache über ganker oder wie man den abschaum nennen will. ich versuche nur zu verstehen was in so leuten vorgeht. oder vllt versuche ich sie iwie zu belehren, hat aber wahrscheinlich kein sinn. übrigens sind wir auf dem selben server, und auf dethecus sind sogar liebe hordler^^






Mathragor schrieb:


> zu bigbadbonsai: guter beitrag, bin genau deiner meinung. wenn ich ein hordler kloppen will mach ich arena/bg oder such mir einen auf meiner stufe im "open pvp". und klopp keine kleinen lowies, das hat mit pvp nix zu tun und ist einfach nur dumm. und das allergeilste argument das ich jemals gehört habe ist: ich kloppe kleine allies weil ich, wegen nem anderen ally der mich gegankt hat, gerade hass auf die sippschaft habe. oder manche sagen: ich mach das weil die das früher auch bei mir gemacht haben. damit beweist man dass man selber null charakter hat und null eigene meinung. naja egal ich reg mich wieder zuviel auf, gn8






Mathragor schrieb:


> haha skahead du bist genau so einer den ich meine. ich mein vreen kann wenigstens noch argumente bringen. ich weiss net ob er ein ganker is, is auch egal. aber du skahead beantworte du mir jetzt die frage, warum tust du das?
> 
> und zu vreen,
> 
> ...






Mathragor schrieb:


> ja es gibt doch noch menschen mit charakter, danke megatherion






Mathragor schrieb:


> aso und vreen, ich gehe nicht durch irgend eine ebene und suche mir stufe 70 hordler damit ich sie killen kann, wenn ich unbedingt pvp machen will mach ich bg etc. wenn ich aber zb eine quest mache und mir ein stufe 70 hordler über den weg läuft und ich gerade bock habe den zu killen, dann tue ich es. ich fliege nicht mit meinem mount darum und gehe auf hordenjagd, da hab ich echt besseres zu tun






Mathragor schrieb:


> ja ein pvp server ist dafür da dass man gegen die andere fraktion kämpfen kann ohne vorher dafür den pvp modus anmachen zu müssen und warten zu müssen bis der andere auch den pvp modus anmacht, ist mir schon klar und daran habe ich nichts auszusetzen. ich kämpfe selber ab und zu gegen hordler im open pvp, wenn ich mal lust drauf habe. aber nicht weil ich denke: "ich hasse hordler, alles was rot ist muss direkt sterben und ist böse", wie manch andere wow spieler denken und solche kommentare hat man ja auch in diesem thread gesehn. das ist meiner meinung nach ein nazi ähnliches verhalten. ich spiele selber horde auf einem anderen server. nein ich mache das dann weil ich gerade in diesem augenblick bock auf pvp habe und sehen will wer der stärkere ist. das ist für mich sinn eines pvp servers. und nicht kleine hordler oder allies killen. das ergibt keinen sinn und hat meiner meinung nach nix mit pvp zu tun weil es keine herausforderung darstellt wie megatherion so schön sagte




Ähmm lol?!? wie war das noch ich will euch auch nicht weite belästigen ?? 

Also irgenwie rallst du es nicht oder zu dem thema ganken ist der grossteil deiner meinung !! da brauchst du nicht in noch 10 antworten rum weinen .

mir persönlich ist es F**k egal ob du auf deinen server glücklich bist oder nicht !! 
Weist du wenn ich das so lese tun mir echt die augen weh von deiner selbstgefälligkeit!! 
wie du alle in einer schublade steckst die nicht zu 100% deiner meinung sind, spar dir die antwort wir wissen schon : nein mach ich nicht , mich regt das nur auf wenn ........blbl blub horde..... blud ...... killen ...low...blub 
ich meine wer bist du das du denkst du könntest das spiel verhalten einzelner Spieler  verändern oder gar das böse oder schlechte in wow ?
wenn du das schlechte in der welt ändern willst geh in einen öffentlichen dinst oder geh in armen ländern helfen das sind dinge die ernst gemeint sind und den respekt  gebührt , statt vor dem rechner zu hocken könntest auch zb, wow aufgeben und statt dessen 13 eure spenden!

ich bin halt so ein mensch....... dinge dinge dinge Batman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich stimme da echt Vreen zu besonders :
ich fasse mal zusammen:


"mimimimi"
aber naja es wird immer spieler geben die sich über alles beschweren und dann doch zocken .
im alkoholismus nennt man das SUCHT "ja ich weis das ist nicht gut und  dies und das" aber aufhören : nö lieber leute nerven in dem man 20 mal deselbe von sich gibt nur um mal beachtung zu ergattern oder eben anderen mit aller gewalt seine ansichten aufzudrängen .
was weis ich was da bei dir vorgeht oder eben auch nicht !!!
Du machst nur PvP wenn dir danach ist und du hast keine lust zu warten bis er sein pvp anschaltet ?
also gehst du hin un überfällst ihn ohne das er vorbereitet ist oder villt gerade ne hand frei hat weil er beim farmen nebei isst oder liest (wie auch immer)? aber was ist den wenn er gerade keine lust hat oder durch die überaschung benachteiligt ist ?
Darf ich dich mal daran erinner wie du hier deine vorstellung von pvp dargestellt hast ?
von wegen fair und so?
irgendwie passt das nicht oder ?

Sry für die direkten angriff auf deine person aber wer von sich giebt :Ich glaube ihr seit halt einfach zu ... um das zu verstehen! 
muss halt damit rechnen das es jemand giebt der auch mal direkt zurück schlägt in diesen sinne !!

eigendlich ist es doch ganz einfach: er ist auf nen pvp server und will nicht wechseln, er beschwert sich das es sowas in anderen spielen nicht gibt, spielt aber trotzdem wow, also nimmt er es  damit in kauf und muss damit leben . Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg monty


----------



## niggiboy (16. November 2007)

man man man ihr seid mir funny dudes ... 

wie kann man sich ueber die verhaltensweise von gamern ingame nur so aufregen!? ich finds echt witzig...
auf nem pvp-server muss man halt damit rechnen angegriffen zu werden! PUNKT- its as simple as that !!!
natuerlich ist es nicht fair lowies zu killen, natuerlich suckt es wenn jmd campt etc .. aber wir reden hier immernoch von wow, einem onlinegame wo manch einer halt genau daran spass hat!
wenn jmd damit nicht klarkommt, spiel hallen-halma oder lern stricken... 

die ganze diskussion ist absolut sinnfrei!


----------



## Montargohr (16. November 2007)

Montargohr schrieb:


> eigendlich ist es doch ganz einfach: er ist auf nen pvp server und will nicht wechseln, er beschwert sich das es sowas in anderen spielen nicht gibt, spielt aber trotzdem wow, also nimmt er es  damit in kauf und muss damit leben . Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig
sag ich ja ^^


----------



## Mathragor (16. November 2007)

ah monty ist auch noch da


----------



## Mathragor (16. November 2007)

hehe also ich hab wirklich nicht vor den server zu wechseln, dafür gefällt es mir da zu gut, mich gankt da auch nur noch selten jemand, jetzt bin ich 70 und kann mich wehren. und wenn sie zu fünft kommen geh ich simpsons gucken, lache mir ins fäustchen über die dummheit anderer und freu mich dass ich ein guter mensch bin. es ging mir mehr um die anderen die sich noch net wehren können und denen das spiel vermiest wird (ja ich weiss sie können den server ja wechseln und hatten ja die freie serverwahl, sie sind ja auf nem pvp server und da ist es halt an der tagesordnung dass man von 70ern gekillt wird, was daran so toll ist hat mir aber immernoch keiner beantwortet), es ging mir auch darum diesen merkwürdigen leuten die ja offensichtlich auch hier vertreten sind irgendwie bei zu kommen und zu versuchen sie in eine richtige richtung zu lenken. oder einfach mal klar zu machen dass es scheisse ist was sie tun. aber das hat wohl keinen sinn, diese negative einstellung ist schon zu sehr in euch verankert. kloppt ihr ruhig die kleinen. ICH denke auch an die leute die den char steuern. und ICH kann abends ins bett gehen und sagen dass ich ein guter mensch bin. auf jeden fall mal besser als die meisten von euch. und monty du kannst mich ruhig angreifen, ich sehe wie du auf meine posts reagierst und aus dem grund macht es mir nichts aus.


----------



## niggiboy (16. November 2007)

> kloppt ihr ruhig die kleinen. ICH denke auch an die leute die den char steuern. und ICH kann abends ins bett gehen und sagen dass ich ein guter mensch bin. auf jeden fall mal besser als die meisten von euch.



ruuuuhig brauner, alles wird gut !!! du interpretierst da echt zu viel rein amigo .. das ist wirklich nur ein game! da kann ne oma ohne gebiss am anderen ende der welt sitzen und ihr wird gerade von ihrem 12-jaehrigen rotzenkel gezeigt was es heisst in seinem lieblingsgame zu "rulen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du steigerst ich da echt in was rein, nur weil jmd lvl70 ist und im schlingdorntal lowies plaettet, heisst das noch lange nicht dass jeder von denen "evil-inside" ist !!

just a game dude, just a game...  calm down !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (16. November 2007)

die horde ist sogar netter, 
als ich wiedermal nen horde twink machte , hab ich nach ein paar minuten aufgehöhrt weil da die ganze zeit ein alli rumrannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathragor (16. November 2007)

aber niggiboy sagt ja selber: "natürlich ist es nicht fair lowies zu killen". genau das is ja der springende punkt. warum tun es dann so viele? warum macht es euch spass sachen zu tun die nicht fair sind und warum macht es euch spass andere leute zu ärgern, genau das ist es ja was ich nicht verstehe? warum sind so viele mit absicht asozial? und der punkt dass man sagt das ist nur ein spiel ist ja wohl auch nur zum lachen. die verhaltensweise in wow oder in einem spiel, spiegelt 1:1 den charakter eines menschen wieder. naja von charakter kann bei vielen von euch nicht die rede sein. viele meiner freunde haben mich ausgelacht als ich mit wow angefangen habe, ich glaub ich weiss jetzt auch warum. wenn ich mir die menschen ansehe die dieses spiel spielen, vergeht einem wirklich die lust und man könnte sich denken, ne mit solchen leuten will ich nix zu tun haben. aber zum glück hab ich ja noch meine gilde in der fast nur erwachsene menschen sind die fast so denken wie ich. da können die anderen mir auch egal sein.


----------



## mandax (16. November 2007)

naja meine mein ,gleich lvl zu killen konnt ihr schein bar net deswegen lowis killen . mach mir nicht mal die muehe lowis zu killen is keine herrausvorderung das gibt nicht mal ehre


----------



## niggiboy (16. November 2007)

> aber niggiboy sagt ja selber: "natürlich ist es nicht fair lowies zu killen". genau das is ja der springende punkt. warum tun es dann so viele? warum macht es *euch * spass sachen zu tun die nicht fair sind und warum macht es *euch * spass andere leute zu ärgern, genau das ist es ja was ich nicht verstehe? warum sind so viele mit absicht asozial? und der punkt dass man sagt das ist nur ein spiel ist ja wohl auch nur zum lachen. die verhaltensweise in wow oder in einem spiel, spiegelt 1:1 den charakter eines menschen wieder. naja von charakter kann bei vielen von euch nicht die rede sein. viele meiner freunde haben mich ausgelacht als ich mit wow angefangen habe, ich glaub ich weiss jetzt auch warum. wenn ich mir die menschen ansehe die dieses spiel spielen, vergeht einem wirklich die lust und man könnte sich denken, ne mit solchen leuten will ich nix zu tun haben. aber zum glück hab ich ja noch meine gilde in der fast nur erwachsene menschen sind die fast so denken wie ich. da können die anderen mir auch egal sein.



1. nimm das euch *euch * aus deinem post und ersetze es durch *man*...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -> das ist eine unterstellung die ich so nicht durchgehen lasse ! fuer niemanden hier ! 

2. ich weiss wirklich nicht was bei dir abgeht ... sei mir nicht boes, aber deine weltanschauung bzw deine ansichten bezueglich verhalten real-life <-> wow-life sind echt mehr als schraeg !!! es ist schlichtweg unsinn was du da von dir gibst, sorry!


> die verhaltensweise in wow oder in einem spiel, spiegelt 1:1 den charakter eines menschen wieder.



wow ist und bleibt ein game, rall das oder lass es sein ..


----------



## Faulmaul (16. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> die verhaltensweise in wow oder in einem spiel, spiegelt 1:1 den charakter eines menschen wieder. naja von charakter kann bei vielen von euch nicht die rede sein.



steile Meldung; ich hoffe Dir ist bewusst was Du damit unterstellst, um also nich alle in einen Topf schmeißen zu müssen suchst dir ne pear-group und schmeisst alle ausserhalb wieder in den selben Topf

faschistoid


----------



## Greezor (16. November 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss jetzt auch mal "rumheulen". Vorher sei noch gesagt:
> JA ICH BIN AUF EINEM PVP SERVER UND WILL AUCH DA SEIN!
> ...



Willkommen auf den World of Warcraft PvP Servern sage ich nur^^
Der Hordler der sich unsichtbar gemacht hat war entweder ein Schurke oder ein Feraldruide die genau sowas spielen um genau sowas machen zu können. Feige von hinten angreifen und gegner killen. Das sind nunmal Fähigkeiten mit denen sie von Blizzard ausgestattet sind und die sie auch mit Vorliebe nutzen. Und das du von Hordlern gekillt wirst die einige lvl über dir sind ist auch völlig normal hier. Denn die sind zu 100% auch schon von Allies gekillt wurden die einige LvL über ihnen sind. So ist das ebend! Wenn du auf einen PvP Server gehst solltest du nicht vergessen das die Horde und die Allianz im Krieg sind! Und im Krieg lässt du den Feind nunmal nicht laufen weil sein MG nicht so gut geölt ist wie deins. Krieg ist Krieg und der kennt nunmal keine Gnade. Und PvP realms sollen genau das nunmal hervorheben. Das einzigste was du machen kannst is wirklich gleiches mit gleichem vergelten damit es dir ( wie mir) nach 2 70er und unzähligen Chars auf den Weg dahin egal ist wenn du von Highlevel gekillt wirst. Erkämpfe dir das Recht mit deinem Mage einmal ausgeskillt zu sein und umzuloggen wenn sie sowas vieleicht deinem 2 Char antuen. Auch möchte ich dich schonmal vor den Schlachtfeldern warnen. Die Leute die da unterwegs sind sind Top equipt für das jehweilige lvl, egal ob sie 19 oder 69 sind! Es sind nunmal PvPler die Spass am PvP haben und nicht auf PvP Realms sind weil alle Ihre Freunde da sind! Sie werden mit den seltensten Waffen und verzauberungen ausgestattet sein die man sich nur leisten kann wenn  man einen 70er hat der die Kohle dafür bereit stellt.(70er haben eine Menge davon^^)

Man spricht in so einem Fall auch von PvP twinks.
Als normaler Char lohnt es sich schon das Schlachtfeld zu besuchen auch wenn man da schnell draufgeht gegen diese übertwinks. Den dadurch hast du selbst die Möglichkeit an einige Ausrüstung ranzukommen über die nur PvPler verfügen.

Fazit: Solltet dir das alles zu viel und zu unfair sein geh auf einen PvE Realm oder aber du lernst mit solchen gemeinheiten umzugehen und irgendwann Gleiches mit Gleichem zu vergelten. Spass am PvP zu haben egal in welcher Form und einfach den Scheid im Nacken zu spüren wenn du hier und da deine Quest machst. Was wie ich finde das geilste an WoW ist. Es heißt immerhin Worls of Warcraft und nicht Worls of Lovecraft.

Greetz: Greezor


----------



## Greezor (16. November 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieso Blizzard das Spiel in Horde und Allianz unterteilt hat?! Ist doch klar... man, die Allys sind die guten und die Horde is böse... das is doch das grundprinzip vom pvp -_-



Schön das du dich mit WoW so auskennst!

Junge ich sage dir das jezt bevor du dich weiterhin dumm und dusselig machst!
Es giebt kein Gut und Böse bei WoW. Lese mal ein paar WoW Bücher und du wirst merken das Orks unter den Menschen nicht weniger Gelitten haben als Menschen durch Orks. Bekommst du eigentlich was von der Story mit die die Quest vermitteln? Sicherlich nicht...


----------



## Kujon (16. November 2007)

gut und böse kann man wohl nicht unterscheiden in dem game...aber von der optik her gehts: horde=hübsch und gepflegt, allys=hässlich und kitschig XD


----------



## baraddur1 (16. November 2007)

Also wenn ich als Hordler seh, das ein Ally Probleme mit nem mob hat, bin ich mir nicht zu schade ihm zu helfen den mob  runterzukloppen. 
Und wenn er nach dem Kampf schon fast down ist, tu ich ihm den Gefallen und Schwein ihn, damit er seine HP schneller wieder hat :-)


----------



## Fleshripper (16. November 2007)

Oh ja, die Welt ist schon grausam. Und alle Hordenspieler böse.


----------



## Assazin (16. November 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.



Aber ansonsten keine Beschwerden, oder? Die Horde sind "Penna", weil sie Allis angreifen. Allis *müssen* die "bösen" Hordler angreifen, weil die Allianz die Guten sind? 
Ergo wäre es nach deiner Ansicht das Beste, wenn die Hordler sich nicht wehren und sich von den guten Allis zu Brei schlagen lassen!? 

Naja, es soll Leute geben, die es mit ähnlichen Ansichten zum Präsidenten eines ziemlich großen Landes gebracht haben.

Soweit ich mich Storytechnisch noch an Warcraft 1 erinnern kann, waren tatsächlich die Hordler diejenigen, die ins Reich der Menschen eingedrungen sind. Allerdings sollte man ab Warcraft 3 wissen, warum das so war. Eigentlich beruht der gesammte Konflikt in der Story auf Missverständnissen. In World of Warcraft ist die Horde zum Teil zweckgemeinschaft, um sich ihrer Haut gegen die Allianz zu erwehren (z.B. Untote/Horde, Blutelfen/Horde), zum Teil Freundschaft (Orcs/Tauren, Orcs/Blackspear-Trolle, Untote/Blutelfen).

Wenn man behauptet, die Allianz sei gut und die Horde sei böse, sollte man nicht vergessen, dass beide Fraktionen gemeinsam, Seite an Seite, am Berg Hyjal gekämpft haben. Allerdings fühlt sich die Allianz nochimmer durch die Horde bedroht (wegen den Übergriffen der Horde in Warcraft 1 und 2), was defakto ja nicht mehr der Fall ist, und so kommt es immer wieder zu Konflikten zwischen den beiden Parteien.


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> hehe also ich hab wirklich nicht vor den server zu wechseln, dafür gefällt es mir da zu gut, mich gankt da auch nur noch selten jemand, jetzt bin ich 70 und kann mich wehren. und wenn sie zu fünft kommen geh ich simpsons gucken, lache mir ins fäustchen über die dummheit anderer und freu mich dass ich ein guter mensch bin. es ging mir mehr um die anderen die sich noch net wehren können und denen das spiel vermiest wird (ja ich weiss sie können den server ja wechseln und hatten ja die freie serverwahl, sie sind ja auf nem pvp server und da ist es halt an der tagesordnung dass man von 70ern gekillt wird, was daran so toll ist hat mir aber immernoch keiner beantwortet), es ging mir auch darum diesen merkwürdigen leuten die ja offensichtlich auch hier vertreten sind irgendwie bei zu kommen und zu versuchen sie in eine richtige richtung zu lenken. oder einfach mal klar zu machen dass es scheisse ist was sie tun. aber das hat wohl keinen sinn, diese negative einstellung ist schon zu sehr in euch verankert. kloppt ihr ruhig die kleinen. ICH denke auch an die leute die den char steuern. und ICH kann abends ins bett gehen und sagen dass ich ein guter mensch bin. auf jeden fall mal besser als die meisten von euch. und monty du kannst mich ruhig angreifen, ich sehe wie du auf meine posts reagierst und aus dem grund macht es mir nichts aus.





du hast 3 möglichkeiten:

-wechseln den server,
-gewöhn dich dran oder
-hör auf.

dieses ewige geheule ist ja echt nicht mehr zu ertragen.
ich hab garnicht mitbekommen ob du alli oder horde wist, ehrlich gesagt wärst du ein alli würds mich fast schon reizen dich zu suchen und zu campen weil es extrem witzig ist wie du dich über eine solche virtuelle ungerechtigkeit aufregst.
beschwerst die über den pvp auf einem pvp server,
wie daneben und egoistisch kann man eigentlich sein.

und übrigens, ja , du hast völlig recht, das du mit deiner "Spielfigur" keine anderen "Spielfiguren" angreifst die sich auf dem "Spielfeld" befinden beweisst das du, der mensch hinter dem rechner ein viel viiiiiiiiiel besserer mensch bist als alle anderen, die auf diesem "PVP-Spielfeld" "Spielen".
am besten du lässt dir besserer mensch auf die stirn tätowieren.


----------



## Meudus-Toadius (16. November 2007)

Es kann genauso gut sein, dass Allianzler Hordler angreifen, aber böse... 

hm, ne denk ich nich, bin selber Hordler und helfe Allys sogar wenn sie kurz vorm Sterben sind, oder Hilfe brauchen


----------



## Tabuno (16. November 2007)

nicht nur die hordler sind böse sondern auch die allys deswegen ist man doch auch auf nem pvp server
auch wenns manchma nervig is trotzdem isses lustig ma nen allyder auf 1% is 
den mal umzuhauen wenn er vorbei kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traube (16. November 2007)

jaaa, Hordler sind böse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am Anfang war ich auch noch so fair und habe nur die Hordler gekollt, für die man Ehre bekommt, sprich, keine lowlvl, aber mitlerweile mach ich auch da keinen Unterschied mehr. Es wird nun alles geschnetzelt was zu schnetzeln geht, denn die Horde ist ein stinkender Haufen von fauligen Untoten, nach Kuhmisst müffelnden Tauren (obwohl ich diese noch am meissten leiden kann^^) unzivilisieren Trollen, hinterlistigen und totfalschen Blutelfen, und strunzdummen Orcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Cvar schrieb:


> lol


sinnvolles Kommentar muss ich schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






P.S: nicht persönlich nehmen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heiligenblut (16. November 2007)

Seht es einfach rollenspiel mäßig. Horde im normal böse und Allianz gut. Niemals würde ein böser in "Wirklichkeit" einen netten Ally verschonen^^.


----------



## Kujon (16. November 2007)

Heiligenblut schrieb:


> Seht es einfach rollenspiel mäßig. Horde im normal böse und Allianz gut. Niemals würde ein böser in "Wirklichkeit" einen netten Ally verschonen^^.



hmm...der vergleich hinkt - dann dürften die allys gar nicht töten, da töten sehr sehr BÖÖÖSE ist und sie alle in der Hölle schmoren würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=

Leute gebts auf, gut und böse wird von den spielern definiert.

Wenn ich einen lowlevel kille bin ich böse (egal ob horde oder ally) - wenn ich den aber kille, weil er vorher meinen kumpel, der 10 level unter ihm ist, zweimal gekillt hat, sehe ich mich eher als ein guter (lieber rache-engel^^)...der typ weiss dann aber mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, dass ich nur meinen kumpel räche und wird dann hier im buffed-forum ein whine-thread erstellen, wie böse die horde/allys doch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (16. November 2007)

Hm ja ich spiel wieder Horde!!!
um auf den post zu antworten: 
ja ich bin böse, manchmal so böse das ich gern wüsste wo der typ wohnt der mich immer killt wenn ich twinke (main is heal da machts kein spass den typ zu killn)  
*im gedanken versink* 
A: klopf klopf 
B: wer ist da?
Aost!
B:*tür auf mach*
A: spielen sie wow
B:ja jetzt gerade sogar!
A: na so ein zufall ;P
B: =O
weiter schreib ich nicht sonst werd ich gebannt ;D
ne also ich spreche nur von gedanken die einen durch den kopf gehn
wenn man zum X mal von nem totenkopf gekillt wird^^ 
sollte euch mal ein heal druide mit totenkopf killn bin das ich 
dann habt ihr A wem von meiner gilde genervt oder B falsches target ;P
naja pvp server hin oder her wer echt nur mit dem ziel herumläuft lowys zu killn  hat meiner meinung nach nichts drauf und das spiel nicht verstanden egal ob ally oder horde gibt auf beiden seiten kinder die auf nem egotrip sind^^^
hab da so nen kodex mit  dem twink; killt mich ein ally mehr als 2 mal hintereinander wird auch alles sterben das nicht mehr als 5 levels unter mir ist^^ also ich find das fair^^  

mfg 
MGH

P.s: @traubi
es stinkt nichts mehr als die überreste deiner ally kameraden in meinem keller *rofL*


----------



## BigKahoona (16. November 2007)

Montargohr schrieb:


> Richtig
> sag ich ja ^^



hmmmm .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zitierst Du Dich öfterts selber und gibst Dir dann recht?

Wenn ja, dann machs richtig! und sprich in der dritten Person von Dir wie alle großen Köpfe der Geschichte!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## EXTR3M3 (16. November 2007)

naja also mir mach lowies killn einfach spass    ich geh auch öfters ma ins schlingendorntal oda so un hau einfach ma ne stunde nur die lowies da um  ( bin lvl 70 schamy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)   außerdem sind allys auch hinterlistig   einem hab ich ma bei nem elite monster geholfen    und 2 min später haut der mich nach nem duell um als ich nur noch 20% hatte    also mecker ma nich     das is ja gra der fun beim pvp server

ach ja ich bin horde auf server arthas      wenn hier en ally is von dem server kann er sich ja gerne ma mit mir da trefen    
 dann wird allyblut vergossenxDxDxD


----------



## Tsuyoshi (16. November 2007)

lol wer aufm pvp server is muß damit klar kommen so einfach.es gibt halt hordler/allys die nix zu tun haben außer paar low lvl zu bashen so is das leben im pvp

aber trotzdem rofl wegen sowas nen thread zu erstellen omg XD


----------



## Darkspeer (16. November 2007)

Ohhh wieder mal ein Heul-Thread.......   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Auf nem PvP Server hat man nix zu erwarten wie viele vor mir auch schon geschrieben haben
    also selbst Schuld

2. Ihr Allys sollte mal nicht so tun als ob ihr immer von der "Bösen" Horde vertig gemacht werden würdet 
   den ihr seit nicht besser !!! Ich errinere z.B an das Wegkreuz das regelmäßig von 70ger Allys ,die sich dabei 
   toll finden, überrannt wird. Also wieder kein Grund zum Heulen für Allys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. @Threadsteller  Glaubst du das es besser wird wenn du auch damit anfängst ?
   Sobald die Hordler die du gekillt hast als sie noch low waren 70 sind fangen die aus Rache auch an, also
   schlechte Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So ich glaube damit ist alles gesagt 


Für die Horde !!!​


----------



## Be4Tb0x (16. November 2007)

naja es is sowieso immer alles unfair... weil das kellerkind das am andern Ende sitzt eh immer besser Equipt ist/ bzw ein höheres lvl hat. Egal wie gut man ist, es gibt immer einen besseren.

Vor einiger zeit als ich noch lvl 65 war, hab ich halt mal die Türme/Häuser auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel eingenommen. Tja als noch ein Turm gefehlt hat, der leider in Allianz Hand war, hab ich da halt gewartet und einen Hordler den Turm ganz einnehmen lassen. Als er abgezogen war hab ich das ding dann bis 50% durchlaufen lassen. Tja dann lief grad ein Hordler Hexer lvl 63 vorbei, der sich mit nem 62er Alli kloppt. Ich dachte mal: lass die machen wenn er mich angreift isser selber schuld^^ Un was macht er? Greift mich an! Noch während er mit dem andern Kämpft! Tja dann hab ichs dem Stoffie mal gezeigt wos langgeht, und danach den Turm voll eingenommen. In diesem moment taucht ein 70er Blutelf Pala auf. Ich will grad aufsteigen und abzischen, greift der mich an. Er hatte es ja nötig. Hab mich dann glei wiederbelebt weil ich einfach wegwollte. Er campt natürlich aufm flugmount... Also Ruckzuck umgeloggt aufn Horde twink, erstmal den ganker angeflamet... der hat dann die pussy raushängen lassen und ticket geschrieben.. Dann hat er gemeint: ICH hätte den Hexer ANGEGRIFFEN und den 3 mal gekillt. Ich erstmal ?! Naja nen dummen helfer holen kann ich auch. Ein anderes Mal muggen mich 3 70er an.... Tja ich hol dann nen Kumpel (Schurke)... Tja der is halt imba^^ also kurz 3 stück weggehauen. Und dann sind wir auch schon wieder weg...

Alles in allem ARM!
Nichteinmal auf einem PVE Server ist man davor sicher. Naja eins find ich bei der Horde falsch: In nem Lager in ner lvl 30 Zone stehen lvl 65 Wachen, aber in der Zuflucht oder anderen alli Basen irgendwie immer nur lvl 42?! Also keine Ahnung warum mir das so oft auffält, versteh ich net... eig sollte das fair verteilt sein.

Auch beschissen ist die Tiefenbahn Camperei... wenn da ein Low LVL ausm Battleground kommt und von IF nach SW will, ist man der arsch^^ Sogar nachts um 3!

In wow isses genauso wie auf der Straße: man wird nur angemuggt und wenn man denen net dick in arsch tritt meinen die sogar wenn sie am boden liegen, sie haben gewonnen.

EINE WELT VOLL EGOISTEN und viel zu viele Kellerkinder. Tja und wenn ich in WOW verlier, dann start ich CS geh aufn Public Server und hau alle weg. Weil da herscht chancen und equip gleichheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (17. November 2007)

mensch dieses "sind hordler böse" war doch garnicht ernst gemeint... es ging mir nur um die problematik. die allies können bzw. sind warsch. genauso "böse". 

es kann nur einfach nicht angehen das man für ein leichtes quest 2 stunden braucht nur weil einem dauernd aufgelauert wird (wohl gemerkt durch highlvls nicht durch leute der selben stufe). ich habe bis heute nich verstanden warum ein haufen 70er in astanar (oder wie das heisst) rumschwirren und 2xer killen. 

inzwischen bin ich "highlvl" genug und kann mich auch als stoffi verteidigen (pvp erfahrung kommt mit der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

ich laufe als mit einem kumpel rum und helfe ihm beim questen und begene unterwegs ein haufen lows und ich mache ihnen garnix! weils mir einfach nix bringt... 

iss ja sooooo toll kleinen das leben schwer zu machen. wenn man dann mal einen gildenkumpel zur hilfe holt un der die onehittet, beweist das ja nur das die in ihrem lvlbereich nix auf die reihe kriegen! deshalb lach ich über die nurnoch. 

sorry wegen rechtschreibung etc. komme gerade aus der disco  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montargohr (17. November 2007)

Also das ist mein letzter beitragzu dem thema denn das geheule wird immer schlimmer nd wenn dann sich noch einer hin stellt und von sich selber sagt er sei ein guter mensch weil er sich in WoW so und so verhält ,
vergeht mir echt der spass ich meine du willst uns ändern und auf den rechten weg bringen !?"? ähmm hallo jesus ?? 
bischen abgehoben oder wie ?

nene ich wuste ja das es vereinzelt verückte in wow gibt aber das ich mal ein treffe!

achja und jungs vergesst es der wird nicht mehr vernüftig !
eventuell zu viel Muttis kellerduft genossen .

naj man hört sich bestimmt in besseren Themen als n solchen ...............

Cu und thx


----------



## Mathragor (17. November 2007)

oh be4tbox hat sogar verstanden was pvp ist, monty hat das nicht geschafft


----------



## DenailX (17. November 2007)

CyberDeath schrieb:


> Na wer kennt das nicht^^
> Am schlimmsten wars im Schlingendornal...
> Ich bin zum teil stunden lang nich vorran gekommen, weil mich ständig wer becampt hat -.-
> Irgentwann habe ich daraus eifer entwickelt, mir gesagt "du lässt das jetzt über dich ergehen und wenn du 70 bist werden sie sehen was sie davon haben!"..
> ...




Lol...genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht^^.


----------



## Montargohr (24. November 2007)

Mathragor schrieb:


> oh be4tbox hat sogar verstanden was pvp ist, monty hat das nicht geschafft




haben deiner meinung nach wohl all die nicht vertanden die dir und deiner vorstellung zustimmen und dir 10 mal sagen  das du ja sooo recht hast 

ich habe es 1 mal gesagt das du recht hast das es nicht fair lowis zu killen!! Und das ich aber eine andere vorstellung von pvp habe wie du !! 

aber ist schon ok!!


----------



## Chrissian (24. November 2007)

Also ich muss sagen mir fällt das auch in letzter Zeit voll auf.
Bin grad neu in wow , und schon gibts welche die mich campen xD

bei meiner blutelfe merke ich es besonders,teilweise gehen allis nur auf mich,und lassen andere,untote oder so, in ruhe,ich glaub die haben was gegen blutelfen : (


----------



## Jingila (24. November 2007)

Nunja, 
Auf einem PvP Server zu spielen hat echt Gefahren, was aber eigentlich nicht sein darf! Ich mein, die Gefahr von einem Char der anderen Fraktion auf dem selben lvl, oder so hoch, dass das lvl noch angezeigt wird, angegriffen zu werden, ist die Gefahr, mit der jeder leben sollte. Infight angegriffen zu werden (ich spiel einen Krieger auf einem PvP Server), sag ich nur 'Dumm für den Angreifer'.. Gegenschlaf rein, Berserkerhaltung, abfangen und umkloppen. (Hatte letztens nen tolles erlebinss mit einem Hunter der 5 LvL über mir war und einem Mob, der auch 3 lvl über mir lag. Der Hordler lag im Dreck, nicht ich ;-) )
Naja, was ich aber zutiefst unfair finde, und was nicht sein darf, ist die tatsache, dass sich high lvl OHNE Grund in ein solches Gebiet stellen um grau Stufige und low lvls zu legen. Ich meine, tut es ruhig, innerhalb von 10 Minuten liegt auch ihr im Dreck (Ich wurde mit meiner Gruppe schon 2 mal von Arena-Equipten Mages angegriffen, naja, irgendwann lagen sie doch im Dreck ;-) Peinlich sag ich nur...)
Aber es gibt auch die tollen Spieler. Wie letztens einen Horden Ocr Krieger.  Ich erzähl Euch kurz die Story. Ich bin infight, und es sind 2 Mobs auf mir. Was höre ich? Richtig, ein Ansturm, und ich dachte nur "Doofer Hordler killt mich mitten infight!" Aber nein!!!! Er hat mir das leben gerettet =) Danach hatte ich so gute Laune, dass ich alle anderen Hordler auf meinem Lvl schön verschont habe ^^ Also danke auf den tolligen Orc Krieger der das letztens war ;-) 

Elune Adore meine Freunde
Eure Jingila / Euer Atharion

PS. Ja, ich weiß, ich habe einiges eingebracht was heir schon gesagt wurde, sry ;-)


----------



## Schamll (24. November 2007)

ich hab auch lange zeit auf nem pvp server gespielt und die allis sind teilweise nett teilweise killen sie doch sofort aber meistens sind auch allis die 70 sind und ich erst 10 oder so gern bereit bei nem quest zu helfen mal eben den mob umzuhauen aber die andren haben schon recht es is halt ein pvp server


----------



## rintintin (24. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Also ich glaube die Frage Sind Hordler böse? muss man geneerell mit nein beantworten. Die sind nicht böser oder schlechter als Allies.

Die Frage sollte sein was ist guter Stil in WoW. Muss man wirklich lower levels killen? aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vor allem wenn sie nicht aggressiv sind. Ich denke nein, auch wenn's ein PvP server ist.

Und die Spieler, dioe sich neben den toten char hocken und warten und dann gleich noch mal zuschlagen(hab ich oft selbst erlebt) oder die, die wenn man sich selbst als freundlich geoutet hat gleich zuhauen, womöglich um den zwei, drei Begleitern zu imponieren, sollten sich mal Gedanken machen über sich selbst.

Und was mich am meisten erschreckt hat sind sogenannte Racheaktionen. Da wird mal das Schlingendontal überfallen? und kaum ist der Kampf vorbei, wobei das gar kein offentsichtlicher Überfall war, wird ein team zusammmengestellt, welches mal kurz im Hordler terrain einfällt und genau den gleichen Sch!!! macht. Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck, dass es einigen Chars mittlerweile recht langweilig ist.

Ich werde auf jeden Fallmeine Spielsweise nicht ändern. Wer freudlich zu mir wird freundlich behandelt, ansonsten ignoriert. 

Gruss
RinTinTin


----------



## zwuckl (24. November 2007)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.


Ääääh....Dumm oder was?
Ich weiss ja net, aber du widersprichst dir iwie selber...

Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler???
und im übernächsten Satz: 
...denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft...

LoL

und mit Horde ist böse und so is sowieso totaler bullshit

hab bis jetzt nur Horde gespielt, fast immer auf PvP-Servern.bin auch schon oft gekillt/gecampt worden. aber wenn ich da nen Alli seh, der von 2 mobs angegriffen wird, helf ich dem. und wenn ich nen Alli seh, der nen Lowie von uns killt, dann kill ich den Alli.

und wenn dich als Hordler noch nie n Alli angegriffen hat, haste entweder Glück gehabt oder bist auf dem falschen Server...

Kurz: es gibt Allis, die killen Hordler, Hordler die killen Allis, Allis die helfen Hordlern und Hordler, die helfen Allis. wer meint er ist cool, wenn er nen Lowie camt, der tut mir Leid, aber auf nem PvP-Server kommts halt mal vor!

wer des net aushält: Char transen!


----------



## Tycroc! (24. November 2007)

ich lvl mit zwei kumpels twink im schlingendorntal und wenn da n ??ally kommt und uns killt logg ich um und camp den bis zum erbrechen^^ hat mitm equipt bis jetzt immer geklappt^^


----------



## xFraqx (24. November 2007)

Ich spiel zwar PvE Server , aber ist immer wieder lustig den Allys ihre Mobs ausm Sap , Blind oder der Falle zu holen und sie daran sterben. 

Die Repkosten tun mehr weh als wenn ich sie 2H ganken würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowblade (24. November 2007)

is immer recht lustig wenn mich die allies ganken beim twinken...

dann log ich auf andren acc mach mirn alli aufn serva und schreib sie an auf einma sind sie GANZ nett und helfen sogar :>

also man kann jedes problem mit reden lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valladion (25. November 2007)

Heul hier ned so rum über die achso bösen Hordler . Wenn du das alles so gemein findest geh auf en PvE-Server -.- ... Achja :Erst Heute hat mich en alli gekillt , als ich gegen 2 Mobs Gekämpft hab , war en DuDu und hat 3 Treants rausgeholt und Mondfeuer gespammt . Es gibt auf beiden Seiten solche Spieler , deswegen finde ich den Thread komplett schwachsinnig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elch777 (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hab auch nichts gegen PVP wenn man sich gegenübersteht. Dann hat man wenigsten noch eine Chance. Was ich feige finde ist, wenn man gerade wie es heute bei mir war in Schergrat bei den Ogers questet, man gerade bei 20% Leben ist und dann ein 68 Mage von hinten dann noch angreift. Das ist nach meiner Meinung kein Fairplay. Ich heule nicht rum und ich kann damit leben. Aber ich finde man sollte sich doch an einen gewissen Kodex halten, damit man nicht immer Angst davor haben muss wenn man wenig Lebenspunkte dann noch von einen Hordler einen drüber zu kriegen. Ich kann mich eigentlich immer drüber aufregen.


----------



## Loreal200 (4. Februar 2008)

Ftw schrieb:


> Also ich bin Hordler und ich bin böse! Ich kille gerne lowies aber reg mich auch auf, wenn einer meiner twinks gekillt wird.
> 
> Das ist alles ein großes Geben und Nehmen.
> 
> ...



eben nicht jeder! und das ist unfair gegenüber jemand der einfach nur seine q erfüllen will! oder sonst was..


----------



## Big Tank (4. Februar 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.




renn du mal auf nen ppv server mit nem twink (horde) im schlingendorntal herum. schau das du ein ally findest. der wird dich dann  zu 50% angreifen. wenn ers nicht tut  greifst du neben ihm mobs an und dann greift er dich erst an.

ist auch net besser also rede keinen scheiß ally und horde töten sich auf nem ppv server gegenseitig fertig.


----------



## Mr. Lich (4. Februar 2008)

trotz vieler ganker, die keinen sinn für gerechtigkeit haben verhalte ich mich (meiner meinung nach)weiterhin vorbildlich.
habe 2 hordler auf 70 gebracht(wurde natürlich auch oft gegankt und unfair gebasht) und bin geradde dabei einen allie unter den selben bedingngen hochzuleveln.
manchmal habe ich das gefühl zu lieb für ein PvP-realm zu sein, da ich mit meinem alliepriest die hordler sogar buffe, wenn  sie mir über den weg laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das soll nicht heissen dass ich keine pvp-kämpfe mag, nur wenn die,aber nur wenn auch die bedingungen fair sind... oder wenn mich ein allie/hordler angreift, der 2-6 lvl über mir ist und ic ihn dann trotzdem bashe^^(ein geileres gefühl gibts echt nich weil es für den besiegten keine größere  erniedrigung geben kann als von einem "lowie" besiegt  zu werden obwohl man selber derjenige war, der angegriffen hat xD)
PvP-realms können manchmal zum heulen sein, aber PvE.realms sind doch zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (4. Februar 2008)

oh mann immer das gleich rumgeheule das man aufm pvp server angegriffen wird...


----------



## warloc (4. Februar 2008)

ich meine allys sind die bösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (4. Februar 2008)

ob hordler böse sind oder net liegt allein im auge des betrachters. 
ich als hordler finde allies böse, so einfach ist das.


----------



## NightCreat (4. Februar 2008)

ich spiele auf einem PVE server mein erster chara war aber PVP server 

bei mir wenn ich mit meinem jäger70 (pve server) spiele und mal durch dämmerwald laufe weil ich kara gehe und allis mit pvp sehe schlachte ich sie ab aber manchmal schlachte ich den mob ab gegen den sie kämpfen um ihn zu helfen^^ letztens in schlinge habe ich mal nen alli gecampt aus spaß war ganz lustig haha^^ leider hat er dann gewartet bis pvp aus ist dann ein anderes mal hab ich nen alli mit pvp geholfen 

auf den pvp server auf den ich kb mehr habe da dort doppelt so viel horde sind wie allis ( 37er krieger) wurde ich schon 10000 mal gecampt kommt da bei mir immer auf die situation an einmal hatte ich so viel wut wegen den hordlern habe ich einen der infight war einfach gekillt in gecampt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mir jetzt auf nen pvp server wo doppelt so viel hordler spielena ls alles nen blutelf schurken gemacht 
grund: allis ärgern^^
schurke: fällt das campen nicht so auf und man kann sich verziehen xD


----------



## Yagilius (4. Februar 2008)

Idioten gibts überall sei es auf Allianz oder Hordeseite. 

/vote 4 Close


----------



## Hinack (4. Februar 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieso Blizzard das Spiel in Horde und Allianz unterteilt hat?! Ist doch klar... man, die Allys sind die guten und die Horde is böse... das is doch das grundprinzip vom pvp -_-


hmm, hier sehen wir ein tolles Beispiel für einen 10 jährigen, der keine Ahnung von der Warcraft Geschichte hat und in einer "Es gibt nur Gut und Böse" Welt lebt. Für die einen sind die Anderen böse und für die Anderen die Einen. Und wenn du dich mal mit der Warcraft Geschichte befassen würdest (die Bücher lesen etc. (ich hoffe, du weisst schon was ein Buch ist)) wüsstest du, das die Mitglieder der Allianz viel schlimmere Sachen gemacht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MFG Hinack


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

und ohne bösen würde es ja kein gutes geben, ist das böse deswegen gut?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> und ohne bösen würde es ja kein gutes geben, ist das böse deswegen gut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du argumentierst falsch herum. Es sind meistens die "Guten", die jemand anderes als "Bösen" bezeichnen, also müsste es heißen:

"Ohne die Guten würde es ja nicht das Böse geben, sind die Guten also böse?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (4. Februar 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Ja sind sie ich kille gerne lowies die sind so schön zu onehitten und sie würden wahrscheinlich auch meine twinks killen also wayen



Und was kompensierst Du damit?


----------



## Saggi (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde das eigentlich vollkommen ok!!!

Das ist dann wohl auch der grund warum man von einem PvE Server nicht auf einen PvP Server wechseln kann: Man muss es sich mit seinem eigenen Blut verdienen lowies ganken zu können. Wenn du mal 70 bist wirst dus verstehn was es fürn Spass macht lowies zu klatschen nachdem man mit ihnen n bisschen herumgespielt hat. Nur wirklich stundenlanges Campen sollte echt verboten werden denn teilweise kriegt man echt für stunden keine hilfe.

Also wenn du nicht am questen gestört werden willst geh aufn PvE Server ansonsten leb damit und freu dich dass dus auch kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Saggi schrieb:


> Also ich finde das eigentlich vollkommen ok!!!
> 
> Das ist dann wohl auch der grund warum man von einem PvE Server nicht auf einen PvP Server wechseln kann: Man muss es sich mit seinem eigenen Blut verdienen lowies ganken zu können. Wenn du mal 70 bist wirst dus verstehn was es fürn Spass macht lowies zu klatschen nachdem man mit ihnen n bisschen herumgespielt hat. Nur wirklich stundenlanges Campen sollte echt verboten werden denn teilweise kriegt man echt für stunden keine hilfe.
> 
> ...



Und das ist einer der Gründe, warum sich WoW vorwerfen lassen muss ne bescheidene Community zu haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur mal zum mitschreiben: Der Sinn von PvP-Servern ist es nicht, als 70er Lowies beim Questen zu stören. Das sollte die Ausnahme sein, denn man versaut ihnen damit ihren Spielspaß. PvP-Server sind dazu da, sich mit Leuten ähnlichen Levels messen zu können. Wenn dann mal ein 30er umgekloppt wird, weil er ner Horde 40er auf der durchreise begegnet ist, dann hat er Pech gehabt. Sh*t happens.

Aber 70er, die Low-Level-Regionen aufsuchen, nur um kleine Lowies "zu klatschen", die nicht die geringste Chance auf Gegenwehr haben, die sollen sich nicht wundern wenn ihnen vorwirft sie würden gegen andere 70er eh kein Land sehen.


----------



## Raefael (4. Februar 2008)

Haha selten so gelacht über einen Thread.
Was ich vom low level geganke halte sollten die meisten die schon länger bei buffed unterwegs sind ja wissen. Aber auch ich kann diesmal ne nette Geschichte dazu erzählen, die zu vielen der oberen Äußerungen, ich hau alles der gegnerischen Fraktion weg, passt.

Ich komme an einem Flug punkt an mounte auf und laber noch ein bisschen mit meinen Gildenkollegen im Chat. Als ich einen Paladin der eigenen Fraktion sah der einen ebenfalls gemounteten Hexer der Gegenseite ins Visier nimmt und ihn dann auch angreift, der Hexer war 5 Level unter ihm. Dies ist nun sowieso eine Situation auf der alle Pluspunkte auf seiten des Herrn Paladin sind.
gemounteter Gegner
5 level unter dem eigenen
vielleicht sogar afk
Er greift ihn also an, stell fest das der Hexer nicht afk war, der Kampf zieht sich ein wenig und am Ende liegt der Paladin tot am Boden.

Als er dann vom Friedhof seinen Weg zur Leiche zurückgelegt hatte und am rezen war, diesmal hatte ich ein Auge auf die Umgebung, prasselte eine wahre Schimpfkanonade auf mich nieder. Warum ich nicht geholfen hätte, das wäre Unkollegial, deswegen verlören wir auch immer usw. usv. natürlich alles gespickt mit den schönsten Schimpfwörtern die einem einfallen können. Nach einer kurzen Erklärung Meinerseits, bezüglich Fairnes, Ehre usw. hat der dann sein warmes Plätzchen in meiner Ignore Liste gefunden.

//Rafa


----------



## Dracocephalus (4. Februar 2008)

Alleinn die fatalistische Grundeinstellung vieler Poster hier ist erbärmlich: "Ist auf einem PvP-Server nun mal so..." "Wechsel doch den Server..." "Selber Schuld..." - Vor allem, da sie von einer durch Blizzard verursachten falschen Annahme ausgeht: Horde und Allianz sind nicht im Krieg miteinander. Sie sind Verbündete im Kampf gegen Geißel. Thrall und Jaina sind sooo dicke miteinander, daß sie ohne Zögern einen ihrer eigenen Fraktion legen würden, wenn der in ihrer Gegenwart den anderen angreift. Das Problem ist einfach, daß es noch viele gibt, die den Krieg (der dämonenbesessenen Horde gegen die Allianz) bzw. die Gefangenschaft (die Mißhandlung und Demütigung der nicht mehr dämonenbesessenen Horde durch die Allianz) nicht vergessen können und wollen. Blizz hat nun den Fehler gemacht, das PvP-System auf den Konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz zu trimmen, der aber gar nicht existiert und dann noch jegliche Kontaktmöglichkeit zwischen den Fraktionen verboten (und absichtlich auf Emotes wie "Ich achte Dich und will Dir nichts tun, Freund" oder "Wir brauchen nicht kämpfen, es gibt genug für uns beide" o.ä. verzichtet),  um den Konflikt zu schüren. 

Ich sehe PvP als wirklichkeitsnäher und spiele daher auf einem PvP-Realm, halte mich aber an einen Ehrenkodex, der natürlich auch durch meinen Charakterhintergrund (ja, RP sind für etwa 99% der WoW-Spieler nur zwei Buchstaben ohne Bedeutung) bestimmt ist. Was ich wirklich toll fände, wäre ein Warcraft-realistisches PvP-System: Man kann jederzeit jeden SC und NSC angreifen. Man kann mit jedem SC und NSC kommunizieren, wenn der das will. Angriffe auf SCs und NSCs ziehen anhaltende Maßnahmen nach sich. Wer in einer Stadt einfach jemanden angreift, wird entsprechend behandelt und dieser Status bleibt erhalten (kann aber abgearbeitet werden). Wer also gerne als Mörder rumläuft, hat entsprechende Nachteile. Das würde über die Zeit dazu führen, daß ein deutlich realistischeres Bild der Spieler entsteht. Die Spieler würden sich nach ihrer Gesinnung sammeln (unabhängig von der Fraktion, wie im Warcraft-Universum üblich). In diesem Fall könnte man tatsächlich von "Gut" und "Böse" sprechen und jeder wäre selber Schuld. Da man für seine Handlungen selber verantwortlich ist und das System sich diese merkt und anderen mitteilen kann, ist es deutlich besser geeignet, um den Gegenüber einzustufen als nur zwischen rot und grün zu unterscheiden. 

Ich glaube zwar, daß die "Böse" Fraktion größer wäre, aber da man mit den meisten NSCs als "Guter" noch ein paar Verbündete hat, wäre das machbar. Man müßte natürlich noch eine Infrastruktur für die böse Gesinnung entwickeln, so mit AH und Städten und so weiter, aber das wäre möglich. Ist zwar etwas arbeit für Blizz und sie werden es nicht machen, solange das Geld fließt, aber man wird ja noch träumen dürfen...^^

D.


----------



## Finnje (4. Februar 2008)

Blizzard sollte einfach einen Ehrenverlust einbauen, wenn zwischen den beiden Chars mehr als 10 Level unterschied sind.
BÄM! Ende mit des ganzen...


----------



## Thí (4. Februar 2008)

So läuft das eben auf einen PvP-Server, ist doch ganz normal.

Ich bin selbst auch stolzes Hordenmitglied und kann sagen das ihr "Allys" das genauso handhabt wie du oben beschrieben hast. Es kommt nicht darauf an welche Fraktion man spielt sonder viel eher, wer hinter dem Bildschirm sitzt. Soviel zu "Sind Hordler Böse ?"!

Wenn es jemandem aufgeilt Allys/Hordler zu bashen, die weit unter seiner Stufe sind (also grau), dann zeugt das nur davon das sie gegen Chars in "Ihrem" Lvl anscheinend keine chance haben (ständiger Lose bei Bg's & Arena, schlechte Items etc.) und somit ihr Erfolgserlebnis suchen!

Ich persönlich halte sowas zwar für verwerflich, ist aber gang und gebe auf PvP-Realm's, wer damit nicht klar kommt, muss eben auf PvE-Server wechseln.


----------



## Ohulor (4. Februar 2008)

tja so ist es halt auf nem PVP Server. Mich regts auch zeitweise auf wenn ich von feigen Hordlern gekant werde die einen nur angreifen, wenn man gerade einen Mob am Hintern hat. Aber da hol ich einfach einen von meinen zwei 70igern raus, gank den Feigling weg und mach es genauso wie die Hordler. Camp bei seiner Leiche und kill ihn noch ein paar mal, bis ich sozusagen befriedigt bin^^.


----------



## Tanknix (4. Februar 2008)

Ohulor schrieb:


> tja so ist es halt auf nem PVP Server. Mich regts auch zeitweise auf wenn ich von feigen Hordlern gekant werde die einen nur angreifen, wenn man gerade einen Mob am Hintern hat. Aber da hol ich einfach einen von meinen zwei 70igern raus, gank den Feigling weg und mach es genauso wie die Hordler. Camp bei seiner Leiche und kill ihn noch ein paar mal, bis ich sozusagen befriedigt bin^^.




Also machst es genauso feige so btw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie ein vorposter gesagt hat, liest die Bücher dann wisst ihr es.

PS: Die Nachtelfen sind an allem Schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramdur (4. Februar 2008)

Dann geh auf einen PVE server und nicht PVP server.Ist halt wie Krieg und mein Motto hau ihn um oder er haut dich um


----------



## Long_Wolf (4. Februar 2008)

Finnje schrieb:


> Blizzard sollte einfach einen Ehrenverlust einbauen, wenn zwischen den beiden Chars mehr als 10 Level unterschied sind.
> BÄM! Ende mit des ganzen...




Das kombiniert mit einem ähnlichen debuff wie man ihn erhält wenn man als Seher oder Aldor das jeweils feindliche Gebiet betritt [20% weniger dmg & 20% slow] am besten mehrmals erhältlich ...

Nach 3-4 kills bringt derjenige nicht mal mehr nen 10 Level niedrigeren Char um


----------



## Schardon (4. Februar 2008)

also ich zocke horde und ich finde was alles hier so gesagt wird über horde stimmt ned so ganz ja klar gibt es spieler die einen feige angreifen von hinten oder wenn du gerade ein moob killst und er greift dich an aber das ist bei den allianzlern genau das gleiche und wenn man ned angegriffen werden will dann geh auf keinen pvp server sonder nur pve  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tenten (4. Februar 2008)

Also mein Kommentar zu dem Thema ist nur: "Ich bin ein PÖSER Hordler!" Und ich gebe zu das ich als ich noch ein kleiner Priester war unschuldige Allis in Stranglet(Schlingendorntal) zu 3. gejagt und getöt habe und wir 3 waren satte 37 Level jung. !! EVIL

Also ne im ernst ich mein ich leide mit dir, wie oft man mich schon im Schlingendorntal gegankt, gecampt und gejagt hat. Doch damit muss man leben wer sich für einen PvP Realm entscheidet muss sich auf sowas gefasst machen und wenn nicht dann hat er sich net vorher genug informiert und ist selber schuld! 

Greetz Tenten The Evil-Priest


----------



## Tanknix (4. Februar 2008)

Hier mal zum durchlesen damit jeder weis, wer feige ist und dann rumheult: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=30625&st=0


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> So läuft das eben auf einen PvP-Server, ist doch ganz normal.





Ohulor schrieb:


> tja so ist es halt auf nem PVP Server.





Gramdur schrieb:


> Dann geh auf einen PVE server und nicht PVP server.Ist halt wie Krieg und mein Motto hau ihn um oder er haut dich um



Nicht begriffen, oder? Es ist nur deswegen so auf WoWs PvP-Servern, weil es dort jede Menge Idioten gibt, die anderen gerne das Leben schwer machen. Beabsichtigt ist es keinesfalls, dass 70er Chars einen Sport daraus machen, die Lowies umzuhauen.


----------



## Karzag (4. Februar 2008)

Ich weiss genau was er meint und ich verstehe es auch . sehe es leider auch häufiger das lowies von 70ern gekillt werden. wurde neulich auch wieder im vorbeigehen gekillt . wenn es einmal passier ist es ja auch ok das ist pvp aber wenn nun 6 hordies im jägerlager alle questgeber töten und drauf lauern das die kleinen allies wieder zum leben erwachen um sie wieder niederzuschlagen zeugt das von minderwertigkeitskomplexen. Ich bin mir sehr sicher das es einige allies auch nicht anders machen . ich frage mich nur warum??? bringt doch rein garnichts!!!  ausser das sich alle ärgern und die gegenseite dann später genauso weitermacht wie es ihnen vorgelebt wurde. ich lasse alle lowies in ruhe und gut ist habe nulich auch mit einem hordie zusammen im gleichen gebiet gequestet und als es schlecht um mich stand hat er sogar mein gegner gekillt und mir damit den arsch gerettet.  und ich weiss genau wenn wir beide auf lv 70 sind werden wir uns im pvp gegenseitig ummetzeln. 
und wenn zwei gleichwertige gegner sich kloppen misch ich mich auch nicht ein . ich will mich ja auch mann gegen mann mit meinem gegner messen und nicht sinnlos mit vielen auf einen rumkloppen.
Also mal drüber nachdenken es geht auch anders und vor allem spassiger für beide seiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (4. Februar 2008)

ist halt so ihr opfer damit muss man klar kommen spielt halt barbie in geheimer mission


----------



## Long_Wolf (4. Februar 2008)

Gramdur schrieb:


> Dann geh auf einen PVE server und nicht PVP server.Ist halt wie Krieg und mein Motto hau ihn um oder er haut dich um



PvP Server sind kein Grund sich so zu verhalten.  Kein Problem wenn sich die Leute gegenseitig angreifen, aber  sowas wie Level 70er im Level 20-30 Gebiet ... tz tz.  Komischerweise würd man sich im realen Leben aufregen wenn sich den ganzen Tag ein Preisboxer auf dem Schulhof rumtriebe und andauernd Schüler verprügeln würde, aber im Spiel ist es okay ? Die Chancen sind in etwa dieselben...

Und ja WoW ist ein Spiel, nicht das reale Leben, also ist es da noch einfacher sich wie der letzte Mensch zu benehmen ? ...dazu sag ich besser nix


----------



## Long_Wolf (4. Februar 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ist halt so ihr opfer damit muss man klar kommen spielt halt barbie in geheimer mission




...stellvertretend für alle die so reden und schreiben...


Zeigt sowas nie eurem Dad, sonst ist es aus mit WoW weils erstmal kein Taschengeld mehr gibt ;D


----------



## JP_1018 (4. Februar 2008)

Tja du sagst dass du wenns so weitergeht nur noch lowlvl-hordler killst... evtl. wars bei denen auch so war auch lange auf nem PvP-Realm und ich wurde auch reihenweise gegangt (stranglethorn) aber thats life... ich machs mit denen auch ned anders, so gleicht sichs wieder aus... ;-)


----------



## Ceilyn (4. Februar 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss jetzt auch mal "rumheulen". Vorher sei noch gesagt:
> JA ICH BIN AUF EINEM PVP SERVER UND WILL AUCH DA SEIN!
> ...




lol .. das ist doch mal lachhaft.. sorry..

ich kann dir ca 30 geschichten erzaehlen wo mich die allys genauso gegankt haben ... erst gestern nen 70er und 54 ... in den wessis.. und ?! ist doch egal. pvp server.. pech gehabt ._.'
ich hab nicht umsonst schon 150 ehre bekommen nur von open pvp weil mich ein irrwitziger ally meinte mich angreifen zu muessen ... 
ich kenns zu 90% nur dass die allys angreifen wenn sie ueber mir sind, in der mehrzahl oder ich eh grad am halbtot bin nach nem fight.. yeah ... 
also das gibt es echt auf beiden seiten.. freu dich schon auf strangelton  : P


----------



## Karzag (4. Februar 2008)

ich machs dann auch so....
is halt so.....
wechsel den server....
WIE HOHL SEIT  IHR EIGENTLICH....
ich wette etwa ein drittel von denen sind 12 jährige pickelfressen die wenn sie mal vor die tür gehen von anderen kindern nur geärgert werden und selbst von kleineren aufs maul kriegen .
dazu kommt ein drittel das es so macht weil sie es so vorgelebt kriegen und es deshalb auch so machen.
zu diesen *mittlerweile zwei drittel* (anmerkung für die jenigen die des rechnens nicht so mächtig sind) gesellt sich das letzte drittel das sind die die schon immer scheisse waren und nur ihre ware natur zeigen .
UND JA DAMIT MEINE ICH BEIDE SEITEN NICHT NUR DIE HORDLER.

Und ein lvl 70 er der einen lvl 20  mit einem schlag umhauen kann is noch lange kein ONE-HIT-WONDER

Traurig das einige echt eine solche scheiss einstellung haben und ich  bin froh das die dann jede freie minute am rechner sitzen so bleiben die mir meisten im reallife erspart oder man erkennt sie an den roten augen mit den augenrändern und der blassen hautfarbe. und natürlich an der sprache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CCM-Drakal (4. Februar 2008)

Naja ich wiess ganicht warum so viele von euch Rumheulen, dass man von high lvern gekillt wird, machen kann man daran eh nichts sofern man auf einem PvP-server spielt, und auf einem PvE-Server ist man selber schuld wenn man PvP flagged.

Ich selber greife eigendlich jeden Allianzler an, sobald eh für mich Ehre gibt. Natürlich ist es für diese lvl 61-70er dann ärgerlich aber damit muss man auch einen PvP server rechnen. Sobald de Gegner allerdings Grau werdn greife ich sie nichtmehr an denn das wäre sa nur sinnloses ganken, so sehe ich das. Finde auch das Leichen campen total schwachsinnig ist, da kommt bei dem andderen nur unnötig frust auf, kenne das selber auch das becampt werden scheisse ist.

Es ist mir eigendlich auch egal wieviel % hp mein Gegner noch hat ob der mit 5% oder mit 100% rumläuft sobald ich ihn treffe und er mir ehre Geben würde wird er angegriffen. Meistens gewinne ich aber wenn mich Beispielsweise ein Hexer der vor dem fight noch 40% Hp hatte dennoch besiegt, machts es mir nichts auch schließlich muss er wirklich gut gespielt haben oder sehr großes Glück gehabt haben, aufjedenfall gehört dieses dann auch mit der Ehre die ich ihm gebe belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps. bin Druide also kann ich mich "unfairerweise" auch noch unbemerkt an den Feind heranschleichen, naja wer PvP- Server wählt muss damit rechnen auch PvP zu machen, auch in ungünstigen Situationnen oder mit wenig HP.

In diesem Sinne happy Fragging


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

CCM-Drakal schrieb:


> Naja ich wiess ganicht warum so viele von euch Rumheulen, dass man von high lvern gekillt wird, machen kann man daran eh nichts sofern man auf einem PvP-server spielt, und auf einem PvE-Server ist man selber schuld wenn man PvP flagged.
> 
> Ich selber greife eigendlich jeden Allianzler an, sobald eh für mich Ehre gibt. Natürlich ist es für diese lvl 61-70er dann ärgerlich aber damit muss man auch einen PvP server rechnen. Sobald de Gegner allerdings Grau werdn greife ich sie nichtmehr an denn das wäre sa nur sinnloses ganken, so sehe ich das. Finde auch das Leichen campen total schwachsinnig ist, da kommt bei dem andderen nur unnötig frust auf, kenne das selber auch das becampt werden scheisse ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch genau die richtige Einstellung zum PvP: Wer als grau angezeigt wird, ist tabu, alles andere ist Freiwild. Wäre schön wenn mehr Leute sich so verhalten würden.


----------



## Unaton (4. Februar 2008)

Komisch bei mir ist es andersrum, da campen die Allis. Naja ich kann PvP Mode ausschalten (PvE Server ftw^^). Aber ich spielte selbst auf einem PvP Server und ich denke das ganken lässt sich nun mal nicht vermeiden, weil es immer ein paar "Deppen" gibt die halt gern Lowies umhaun. Sobald ein Alli im PvP Mode an mir vorbei läuft wird er auch nicht gleich umgehaun (auch wenn ich es könnte^^). Ich hab auch schon oft (auf einem PvP Server) zusammen mit Allis gequestet. Die Verständigung ist halt schwer, aber machbar. Es gibt halt solche und solche. Am besten nur in Gruppen questen, da ist man am sichersten. (Damals zu meinen PvP Tagen, sind wir immer zu 4 losgezogen umd nicht gegankt zu werden und wurden es trotzdem öfters)


----------



## Ceilyn (4. Februar 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> ich machs dann auch so....
> is halt so.....
> wechsel den server....
> WIE HOHL SEIT  IHR EIGENTLICH....
> ...




cool ich bin 25 jahre alt und hab nen job ô.ô 
also kann ich  net gemeint sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (4. Februar 2008)

Gut ? Böse ? LEUTE es ist ein SPIEL!!
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Legends (4. Februar 2008)

Auch ich wurde letztens beim Questen im Steinkrallengebirge mit meinem 23er Schurken von einem Ally ?? Schurken umgehauen ... Wiederbelebt ... wieder umgehauen ...
Auf meinen 70er umgeloggt ... schurken zerfetzt ... 
Der fässt meinen kleinen nicht mehr an *g*


----------



## philiffm (4. Februar 2008)

die leute die immer noch der auffassung sind das die horde "böse" und die allianz "gut" ist glauben wohl auch das die kreuzzügler damals die "guten" waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so weit mir die warcraft geschichte bekannt ist haben die menschen durch verrat uvm erst den zusammenschluss von orks, tauren, untoten und trollen herbeigeführt. die tauren zb sind bestimmt das friedliebensde volk in ganz azeroth -_- bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich damit falsch liege!
und das einzig wirklich böse ist doch immernoch die verf*§"!* brennende legion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum TE, und die leute die meinen wenn sie mal 70 sind das gleiche zu machen was mit ihnen gemacht wurde: ihr tut mir leid, das ist kindergartenverhalten und mehr nicht!!!

ich will mich hier nicht als heiligen in sachen open-pvp hinstellen, ich habe auch schon meine "strafexpeditionen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 durch strangle gezogen um das andauernde killen meines twinks zu rächen, aber es gibt einfach sachen die unter meiner würde sind. ich spiele grad meinen 6. twink durch das schöne schlingendorntal und ich habe schon einiges an geganke/gecampe usw erlebt, aber ich bleibe meiner linie treu und lasse mich nicht auf ein niveau hinunter welches ich selbst verachte ...

in diesem sinne

phil (fraktionslos^^)


----------



## Cyberflips (4. Februar 2008)

die Frage ist eigentlich einfach beantwortet. 

Nein, Hordler sind nicht böse - im Grunde -, sie werden nur oft von jungen Spielern oder unreife Asis mit dem IQ eines Schäferhundes gespielt, was dem Ruf der Horde natürlich nicht unbedingt gut tut. Auch bei der Horde gibt es kluge, faire und ehrenhafte Spieler, nur eben leider auch die anderen. (beide Parteien findest Du ausserdem auch bei der Allianz)

Es liegt einzig am Charakter des Spielers und an seinem sozialen Verständnis was er für einen fairen Kampf hält. Vier 70er die einen klienen 30er durch Strangle jagen und sich dabei amüsieren wirst du immer wieder finden. Einfache Menschen sind halt so. Das hebt die klügeren und kompetenteren eben von den anderen ab. wenn alle gleich sind ist es ja auch langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jeder muss selber wissen wo er sich da einreihen möchte

Besonders interessant sind die Rechtfertigungen für unehrenhaftes Verhalten, die ebenfalls nicht schlauer klingen: 

- ich greife jeden der anderen Fraktion an, schliesslich ist Krieg (egal welchen Level, aber mit persönlicher Vorliebe natürlich Schwächere, weil es mich armen Wicht einfach mehr befriedigt)

- immerhin sind wir auf einem PvP-Server  (die Spielregel als Gewissenskorken: wenn es doch möglich und erlaubt ist, was soll ich machen - ich mach die Regeln nicht)

- dann soll er doch leveln und stärker werden, ich war ja auch mal klein  (LOL, der Fall für den RL-Therapeuten) 

- haben sie auch immer mit mir gemacht  (der ungeschlagene Klassiker) 


Wie gesagt, jeder sucht sich seinen Stand selber aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philiffm (4. Februar 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> tz tz.  Komischerweise würd man sich im realen Leben aufregen wenn sich den ganzen Tag ein Preisboxer auf dem Schulhof rumtriebe und andauernd Schüler verprügeln würde, aber im Spiel ist es okay ?



das is mal nen passender vergleich! u made my day ^^


----------



## cass (4. Februar 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Ich verhalte mich ja auch fair. Vielleicht sollte ich das ändern ?



Es ist ein Teufelskreis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die ganken mich, also ganke ich zurück....
Sie werden gegankt, also ganken sie (mich) zurück...

Richtig spannend wird's erst, wenn die halbe Gildengemeinschaft auf ihre 70er umloggt (auf beiden Seiten) und es dann open-PvP Schlachten wie damals in Tarrens Mill gibt. 
Da geht's dann nur noch um's Durchhaltevermögen - wem wird das Gekloppe als erstes zu blöd?


----------



## Karzag (4. Februar 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> cool ich bin 25 jahre alt und hab nen job ô.ô
> also kann ich  net gemeint sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na wenn du  es dann für nötig hälst mit lvl 70  irgendwelche lowies umzuhauen , bist du ne gute mischung der von mir beschrieben drittel . und damit hast du dich grade als armseeligster assi überhaupt geoutet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du bist deutschland


----------



## Grinsedrache (4. Februar 2008)

" Dafür ist es PvP... omfg... olol... nuub " 

Ich finde solche Kommentare echt arm, tut mir Leid. Und Leute, die Lowlvl ganken und becampen genauso. 

Folgende Situation (Rp-PvP) : 
Ich stehe Crossroads mit meiner UD Mage, vor den Toren ein Allischurke. Meinereiner läuft raus, will eigtl nur ins Brachland rein. Sofort kommt eine Duellanfrage. Hmpf. Abgelehnt - und was macht der Alli ? /Huhn und lacht mich aus. Mein RP Char will eben keine Duelle, vielleicht befasst sie sich lieber mit Schneiderei und Blümchenpflücken ? 

Anders sieht es mit meinem Main auf einem PvE aus. Typischer Angriff auf Späherkuppe, mein Main war damals noch junge 20 Stufen alt. Ein Taure auf seinem Kodo. Na und ? Hauen wir ihn halt spaßeshalber, ich kann ihm eh nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich stattdessen ( wie viele hier ) mich stattdessen auf einem PvP im STV aufhalten würde als 62ger und Lowies umrotze a la " die ham eh keine Schnitte gegen mich " - würde ich mich auf euer Niveau herablassen und auch nicht mehr geistige Reife beweisen.
Was bringt es euch, Lows umzuklatschen ? Für jeden Lowlvlkill sollte euch eigtl dick Ehre abgezogen werden - PvP sollte mit einer gewissen Fairness gespielt werden, auch wenn gewisse Fraktionen im Krieg stehen.

Ich gehe sogar soweit und helfe Hordlerchars, wenn sie mehr als einen Mob an der Backe haben und kurz vorm Umfallen sind - und das als Allianzlerin.
Etlichen " omfg olol nuub " Schreibern würden 2 Gramm Gehirn und Benehmen echt nicht schaden - dann würden viele "Kiddies" von den Servern verschwinden und das Niveau würde drastisch steigen.


----------



## philiffm (4. Februar 2008)

mir fällt da grad noch nen guter tipp für lowies ein die von nem highlvl angegriffen werden: einfach stehenbleiben und hinsetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die meisten sind so verwirrt von deisem verhalten das sie mindestens 1min brauchen um zu realisieren was denn grade passiert. das ist wie bei raubtieren, rennt man weg wird der jagdinstinkt gewegt, also versucht es mal, klappt zwar net immer, aber immer öfter^^


----------



## Ceilyn (4. Februar 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> Na wenn du  es dann für nötig hälst mit lvl 70  irgendwelche lowies umzuhauen , bist du ne gute mischung der von mir beschrieben drittel . und damit hast du dich grade als armseeligster assi überhaupt geoutet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann ist mal gut, dass mein char erst lvl 55 ist ... und ich besseres zu tun hab als irgendwelche 20er um southshire zu toeten... 
und ich davor erst geschrieben habe, dass ich erst gestern von allys gegankt worden bin...

wer lesen kann siegt...


----------



## Goldbrand (4. Februar 2008)

CCM-Drakal schrieb:


> Naja ich wiess ganicht warum so viele von euch Rumheulen, dass man von high lvern gekillt wird, machen kann man daran eh nichts sofern man auf einem PvP-server spielt, und auf einem PvE-Server ist man selber schuld wenn man PvP flagged.
> 
> Ich selber greife eigendlich jeden Allianzler an, sobald eh für mich Ehre gibt. Natürlich ist es für diese lvl 61-70er dann ärgerlich aber damit muss man auch einen PvP server rechnen. Sobald de Gegner allerdings Grau werdn greife ich sie nichtmehr an denn das wäre sa nur sinnloses ganken, so sehe ich das. Finde auch das Leichen campen total schwachsinnig ist, da kommt bei dem andderen nur unnötig frust auf, kenne das selber auch das becampt werden scheisse ist.
> 
> ...



meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzag (4. Februar 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> dann ist mal gut, dass mein char erst lvl 55 ist ... und ich besseres zu tun hab als irgendwelche 20er um southshire zu toeten...
> und ich davor erst geschrieben habe, dass ich erst gestern von allys gegankt worden bin...
> 
> wer lesen kann siegt...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du hast dir den schuh angezogen .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe ja auch geschrieben , wie sicher gut zu lesen war, das das durchaus auf beiden seiten so ist.
und so werfe ich den ball ( wer lesen kann siegt ) einfach mal zurück zu dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ÄLLÄBÄÄÄTSCH


----------



## Kradoom (4. Februar 2008)

Es heißt doch net umsonst "Quit pro quo".
Und seit wann sind Kriege bitte "fair"?
Im Krieg und in der Liebe ist doch fast alles erlaubt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (4. Februar 2008)

genauso müssen hordler sein dreckig feige und gemein

für die horde


----------



## Hulk² (4. Februar 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.



Also du bist Allianzler? Dann ist doch klar dass dich nie ein Ally angegriffen hat.


----------



## Karzag (4. Februar 2008)

Kradoom schrieb:


> Es heißt doch net umsonst "Quit pro quo".
> Und seit wann sind Kriege bitte "fair"?
> Im Krieg und in der Liebe ist doch fast alles erlaubt.
> 
> ...



echt alles?? nehmen wir ein anderes beispiel würdest du es ok finden wenn die usa mit flugzeugträgern landungsbooten  apachee hubschraubern und 40000 soldaten ....sagen wir mal......hmmm   SYLT  angreift???
du gehst hoffentlich auch nicht raus auf die strasse und verprügelst vorm kindergarten vierjährige.


----------



## Friemelix (4. Februar 2008)

Kla is high gegen low lvl nich fair aber man muss sich damit abfinden es gibt halt immer welche die sich beweisen müssen indem sie unerenhafte siege verzapfen türlich könnt man den ehre abziehen das wär dann aber wieder auch nich fair wenn man aus welchen grund auch immer in nem low level gebit sachen farmen muss und nen lowie klaut die ganzen mobs da würd ich den auch killen und sobald ich den wieder sehe wieder wiel der ja meine mobs killt im endeffekt kann man da nix gegen machen das einzige wäre das die großen gilden das in ihren regel verbieten und wer sich nich dran hält wird gekickt das wär dann von playern für player


----------



## Kuhfuss (4. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es äußerst interessant, wie man in diesem thread
die Schreiber der Antworten kategorisieren kann.

Da gibt es die Schwachköpfe, deren grenzdebile Antworten nur Sprachlosigkeit
hervorrufen.
Die "Mittelschicht", die sich einmal Pro und dann wieder Kontra verhält.
Und einige Spieler, die sich tatsächlich Gedanken machen. Und sei es eben nur über ein
inzwischen zum "kiddiespiel" (wie hasse ich dieses Wort) verkommene wow.

Interessant...

Zu meiner Meinung, die natürlich auf das übelste geflamed werden sollte:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele meine Charaktere so, wie es die Story eigentlich vorgibt. In Zeiten eines wackeligen 
Waffenstillstandes greife ich andere Spieler nur an wenn diese wiederum andere grundlos angreifen bzw. sich an wesentlich niedrigstufigeren Spielern beweisen wollen.

Ansonsten spiele ich auch sehr gerne länger mit Allianzlern zusammen, wobei es richtig Spaß macht, über
die eingeschränkte Kommunikationsmöglichkeit Unterhaltungen zu führen.

Was ich als Vorschlag einreichen sollte, wäre die Möglichkeit auch Spieler der eigenen Fraktion
zu "legen". Gerne auch gegen ein massiven Abzug von Ehrenpunkten oder Gold. 
Ich denke nämlich, daß es mindestens soviele Hordenspacken wie Allianzdeppen in diesem Spiel gibt,
und die Frage wer nun Gut oder Böse ist, ausgemachter Quatsch ist. (siehe die zahlreichen Antworten 
von Schreibern die die tatsächliche Geschichte kennen)

Ich spiele auf einem PvP Server und es macht mir Spaß. Zuluhed ist scheinbar nicht so "verkommen" wie einige andere Realms und insofern bereue ich meine Entscheidung nicht.
Die Erstellung eines Charakters auf einem rp-pvp Server habe ich inzwischen bitter bereut, da ich dort 
scheinbar der einzige Spieler war, der wusste was das "rp" zu bedeuten hat (Vorsicht Ironie).
Aber vielleicht versuche ich es nocheinmal und finde dort die anderen beiden rp Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muh !

Kuhfuss


----------



## Raefael (4. Februar 2008)

Kuhfuss schrieb:


> Was ich als Vorschlag einreichen sollte, wäre die Möglichkeit auch Spieler der eigenen Fraktion
> zu "legen". Gerne auch gegen ein massiven Abzug von Ehrenpunkten oder Gold.
> Ich denke nämlich, daß es mindestens soviele Hordenspacken wie Allianzdeppen in diesem Spiel gibt,
> und die Frage wer nun Gut oder Böse ist, ausgemachter Quatsch ist. (siehe die zahlreichen Antworten
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Vorschlag würde ich 100% Unterschreiben, allerdings setzt das ein ausgeklügeltes PK System voraus, ansonsten kann man wahrscheinlich teilweise nicht mal mehr einloggen, bzw. logged ein und ist schon tot.

//Rafa

P.S.:
Ach so ganz vergessen, *FLAME*,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (4. Februar 2008)

Friemelix schrieb:


> wenn man aus welchen grund auch immer in nem low level gebit sachen farmen muss und nen lowie klaut die ganzen mobs da würd ich den auch killen und sobald ich den wieder sehe wieder wiel der ja meine mobs killt



Wie kann ein, sagen wir Lvl 25 einem Lvl 70 IRGENDWAS wegfarmen? Bis der seinen Mob um hat, hat der 70er 10 gelegt! Was für ein Argument! *Mimimi* Der böse Lowy farmt mir alle Gegner weg....unglaublich, wie sich bestimmte Spieler ihr Verhalten schönreden....*kopfschüttel*

BTW: Warum hab ich das Gefühl, daß 80% der Poster nur den Titel gelesen haben und nicht ein einziges Posting? Wenn ich 4x pro Seite "So ist das nun mal auf'm PvP-Server..." lese kann nur das die Erklärung sein. Oder sind die tatsächlich so stumpf, daß sie fast wortgleich und ohne Argumente (die ohnehin von den fairen Spielern hier schon mehrfach entlarvend widerlegt wurden) immer den gleichen Sermon posten? 

D.


----------



## Shuagual (4. Februar 2008)

jo ich bin Böse und ich werdee weiterhin jeden Ally killen, egal welches lvl, der mir in die Quere kommt.
Schließlich machen das Allys genauso. Je nach Lust helfe ich auch schonmal bei ner Quest(Spinne von Terokkar/ Uvorus) oder sonst was, aber normal bekommen se aufs Maul.  Dafür bin ich auffem PvP Server, in UO ist das Tagesordnung und ich brauche den Oldschool pvp style.  Immer ruff da!!

ps. und es macht noch mehr spaß wenn der gegner hilfe holt und jeder dann seine leute zusammen holt und nen riesen clash stattfindet...i love it


----------



## Raefael (4. Februar 2008)

Na dann weißt Du auch was ein PK System ist und das braucht WoW meiner Meinung nach dringend!


//Rafa


----------



## Thursoni (4. Februar 2008)

Beschäftigt euch doch ein wenig mit der Geschichte von Warcraft.. dann werdet ihr sehen das weder Allianz noch Horde lieb oder böse ist!


----------



## Shuagual (4. Februar 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob der TE wirklich "böse" im Sinne der GEschichte gemeint hat.....naja

Jo nen anständiges PK System fände ich auch sehr aufreizend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2008)

Zu dem Gejammer übers ganken:

Warum spielst du auf nem Pvp - Server? 
Das hat immer sowas von: Ich will groß und böse sein aber bitte ohne Risiken und Nebenwirkungen.....

Zu dem komischen Vogel von wegen Horde ist böse und Allianz ist gut:

Definiton Horde:

Die Horde ist ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen Ausgestoßener, die sich zusammengetan haben um gemeinsam Gegen ihre Feinde zu überleben. 

Das wäre z.B. die Allianz die versucht niederträchtig, heimtückisch und feige sie von Azeroth zu verjagen!

Pah

Hätte dieser Mediveh (oder so ähnlich) das Portal nicht geöffnet dann hätten sich die Allianzler gegenseitig erschlagen..... (siehe Höhlen der Zeit) und die Moral von der Geschicht?

"Um sich umzubringen, braucht die Allianz uns nicht!"^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandak1n (4. Februar 2008)

Gegenfrage: Bedeutet das Wort Warcraft Kindergeburtstag?


----------



## chz (4. Februar 2008)

aggree #379


----------



## böseee (4. Februar 2008)

Targia schrieb:


> Da kann ich Hyaten nur zustimmen und abgesehen davon machens die Allies auch nicht besser.
> 
> Bin mal Versehendlich in die Zuflucht reingerannt und bin da von einer wache angegriffen worden. Hab diese dann gefeart wodurch ich PVP geflagt war und bums 2 lvl ?? mich abgefarmt. Ich denke da geben sich beide Seiten nicht viel.


zur info wenn du dann da rum renns steht bei allys zuflucht wird angegriffen ich würd halt einfach sagen  wenn du in unsre basen reinrennen musst un dann gekillt wirs dann is das selbstverständlich soll ich jez in og reinrennen vom nächsten 70ger plat gemacht werden un dann rumheulen weil ich gekillt wurde man muss mit konsequenzen rechnen


----------



## Karzag (4. Februar 2008)

pandak1n schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Bedeutet das Wort Warcraft Kindergeburtstag?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ole ole juhuu noch einer der den sinn dieser diskussion NICHT verstanden hat.
Glückwunsch  auch du bist deutschland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (4. Februar 2008)

rofl genialer tipp^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2008)

dürfte am PvP server liegen...
ich kill nich kleine allys wenn sie mir vor der klinge rumlaufen^^
außer sie meinen mich beleidigen zu müssen dann liegen die ziemlich schnell


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

> noch einer der den sinn dieser diskussion NICHT verstanden habt



heri ist ein sinn dahinter? hm nja dann ists ja gut, dass das kein subjektiver verallgemeinerungs thread ist.


----------



## m0rg0th (5. Februar 2008)

Also ich find's schonmal total lächerlich zu behaupten dass die Horde oder die Allianz böse ist. Geschichtlich gesehen mag das vielleicht wirklich die Allianz sein, aber die *Spieler* der beiden Seiten stehen sich in nichts nach. Nein, es gibt nicht nur Hordler sondern auch genausoviele Allys, die sinnlos schwächere Spieler umhaun und dann bei deren Leiche campen, damit diese ja nicht zum spielen kommen. Ich verstehe zwar den Sinn solcher Aktionen nicht, aber mit sowas muss man auf den PvP-Realms rechnen, das einzige was da noch nützt ist auf PvE-Realms wechseln. In Foren rumheulen (gibt's ja genug) wird auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

Violettes Fruchtgummiepony


----------



## Theradiox (5. Februar 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Sie/Er hat geschrieben das Sie/Er PvP mag, aber nicht 3vs1 oder lvl 70 vs lvl 30 PvP...
> Und das ist nämlich auch nicht der Sinn eines PvP Servers...



Erlebt man leider auf Onyxia immer wieder, da werden die Lowlvl-Gebiete der Allianz direkt abgefarmt von 
High-Lvl-Hordlern!! Ab und an nützt es was sie nach dem ersten Kill auszulachen, zu klatschen oder ähnliches zu
machen.
Sehr mutig ist es auch von denen wenn im Schlingdorntal 3 Alli´s sind und dann 3 Hordler mit dem selben 
Level kommen, nur das hinter denen dann auch 3-5 High-Level sind. Ist einfach nicht der Sinn aber die
Horde kennt und kann es wohl nicht anders!!


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

Erlebt man leider auf dem Syndikat immer wieder, da werden die Lowlvl-Gebiete der Horde direkt abgefarmt von 
High-Lvl-Allis!! Ab und an nützt es was sie nach dem ersten Kill auszulachen, zu klatschen oder ähnliches zu
machen.
Sehr mutig ist es auch von denen wenn im Schlingdorntal 3 Hordi´s sind und dann 3 Allis mit dem selben 
Level kommen, nur das hinter denen dann auch 3-5 High-Level sind. Ist einfach nicht der Sinn aber die
Allianz kennt und kann es wohl nicht anders!!

....pff gähn


----------



## Moronic (5. Februar 2008)

Horde ist nun mal pöhse. Da hilft auch kein *winke winke*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

ggg

jede seite meint wieder einer horde is böse alli die guten....langsam zitier ich da auch keine posts v der letzten seite nach vorne^^

wer den rest nicht liest -> leise sein


----------



## Thrungal (5. Februar 2008)

PVP heisst PVP....

mein erster Char war n Dudu, hab damals noch net gewusst, wie man spielen soll und bin immer beim questen umgeklatscht worden. (Ich bin Hordler)

Natürlich hab ich seit dem Main noch einige Twinks hochgespielt, dachte mir immer "Wink mal dem Ally, helf ihm beim Mob, bevor er stirbt, das würdest Du Dir auch wünschen".... 
Was dabei an Antwort kam, brauch ich Euch net erzählen - der gleiche Ally, dem ich bei 1% Life geholfen hab, pumpt mich um, wenn ich mir 3 Mobs gesammelt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit meinem derzeitigen Twink, ein Verst-Schami, hau ich mittlerweile jeden Ally, der mir in den Weg kommt - ich warte aber, bis der aus dem Kampf und gereggt ist - nur so hab ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn mir dafür EHRE abgrechnet wird...

Das sollten sich vllt einige mal überlegen..... PVP is lustig, dafür ham wir uns auch den Server ausgesucht - aber ein bisschen Anstand und "EHRE" sollte mal Einzug halten...

so far, 
/thrung


----------



## Janorieg (1. April 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt Leute, ich versteh die ganze Diskussion um "Gut" oder "Böse" nicht. Ihr kommt mir vor, wie Menschen, die beim Schach Spieler mit den schwarzen Figuren als böse und Spieler mit den weissen Figuren als gut betrachten. Alberner gehts doch wohl nicht! Ich spiele Allianz und Horde gleichwertig(alle Rassen alle Klassen alle Berufe, 10 da und 5 dort). Wenn ich jemand der anderen Fraktion in Not sehe, helfe ich ihm. Alles 5 Level unter mir lasse ich in Frieden, alles 5 Level über mir ebenfalls. Warscheinlich bin ich schizophren!


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (1. April 2008)

Ein PvP Server hat nichts mit fairen Kämpfen zu tun, für sowas gibts Arena BG und Duelle (zumindest im weitesten sinn fair).
WoW ist ein Rollenspiel und in diesem Rollenspiel sind Allis und Hordler nunmal im Krieg, zumindest solange kein gemeinsamer gegner auftaucht


----------



## airace (1. April 2008)

Targia schrieb:


> Da kann ich Hyaten nur zustimmen und abgesehen davon machens die Allies auch nicht besser.
> 
> Bin mal Versehendlich in die Zuflucht reingerannt und bin da von einer wache angegriffen worden. Hab diese dann gefeart wodurch ich PVP geflagt war und bums 2 lvl ?? mich abgefarmt. Ich denke da geben sich beide Seiten nicht viel.



stimmt man kann nicht sagen ahh die horlder sind böse...und die allys sind ja doof da mus sich jeder an die eigene nase fassen und schauen was  er selber "böses" macht


----------



## EnemyOfGod (1. April 2008)

OMG als ich den Titel gelesen hatte, dachte ich an einen Verarsche, aber sieh da:
Irgendwer beschwert sich über den Alltag auf einem PvP server und die Tatsache, dass Schurken sich unsichtbar machen können. xD


----------



## warloc (1. April 2008)

ABER! Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird mein einziges Ziel in diesem Spiel seind Lowlvlhordler zu killen! Ich mache mir dann nichts aus Arena und Raids usw. ich werde einfach in irgendwelchen Gebieten rumschwirren, wo die zu finden sind (genauso wie die "bösen")! Die Betroffenen können sich dann bei ihren bekloppten, feigen, unfairen - "Kameraden" bedanken....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich wurde schon oft von allys angegriffen während ich am farmen war ,hab den dann einfach gefeart undzuende gefarmt und hab den dann einfach gekillt man sollte seine gegner schon soweit einschätzen können ob man es schafft oder nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



naja wie gesagt horde macht das sicher nich viel besser kenne einige hordler die das auch machen allerdings is das auf nem pvp server erlaubt/gewollt


----------



## Sessa (1. April 2008)

sry,aba der thread is irgendwie überflüssig schließlich hängt es ned zum größten teil davon ab welcher fraktion man angehört sondern wie man sich gegenüber anderen gamern verhält -.-'

un da sin weder hordler noch allys besser!

un entweder findest dich damit ab,dass es solche player gibt oda du wechselst wirklich den server,denn wenn man auf nen pvp-server joint weiß man im großen un ganzen gesehn was einem erwartet,un da is eben au manchma des killn vo lowies dabei..mein gott was solls...klar nervt es wenn man seine quest ned seelenruhig abschließen kann,aba da kannste rumheuln was du willst denn es bringt dir null...lass solche kiddies doch ihrn spaß,denn meistens können die sowieso ned mehr un wie es hier au scho oft gschriebn wurde: sich aufs gleiche niveau herab zu lassn is au ned des wahre

schließlich hat manch einer grips im hirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vo dem her,entweder auf nen andern char umloggen oda einfach bissl off gehn un die verziehn sich selba wieda aus langeweile..

so far

mfg sessa


----------



## Brisk7373 (1. April 2008)

mimimi 
whyne 
wayne 
ich werde auch immer durch den ,,großenbrudereffekt´´ der allis gekillt und is doch banane ich lass geist frei und geh weiter machen ausserdem kannste in der zeit wo dich die ,,bösen´´ hordler killen weiter heulthrads bei buffed erstellen 

FOR THE HORDE


----------



## waven (1. April 2008)

Antwort:

Ja sie sind böse.
Warum?
Darum!

Ich werde genauso oft von Allianzlern umgehauen, daher ist da kein unterschied, obwohl die Horde die eindeutig böserern Rassen hat.


----------



## agolbur (1. April 2008)

*das einzig "faire" PVP gibts doch nur auf den symmetrischen BGs....
das ist auch der grund wieso ihr das AV 

- alterac tal
- unsymmetrisch
- unfair gegenüber der horde (will jetzt nicht alles aufzählen schmiede genau neben flagg und bogenschützen  usw...)

gewinnt und die anderen nicht
und wieso heißt das thema "Sind Hordler Böse"?? allys machen das genau so -.- *


----------



## Waro (1. April 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Erste Geschichte:
> Als erstes in diesem umkämpften Territorium habe ich meine Quests angenommen und wollte mich auf den Weg machen. BÄM 2 Highlvl (keine Ahnung welches LVL, da stand nur "??", aber sie hatten schon Reittiere.) Hordler auf dem Weg dorthin haben mich umgehauen. Das war noch nicht das schlimmste und unfairste an der Sache, nein sie haben dann bei meiner Leiche gewartet, bis ich wieder zum Leben erwachte -> wieder gekillt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm vielleicht wollten sie da ne Party feiern, wenn du natürlich als Ally gerade im Weg rumstehst pech gehabt.


o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Zweite Geschichte:
> Ich musste irgendwelche Armschienen sammeln und das musste wohl auch gerade ein Hordler. Ich habe ihm also via Emote -> "winken" versucht klar zu machen, dass ich nur meine Quest machen will und keinen PVP- Fight. Lief auch alles wunderbar, bis mich 2 Mobs gleichzeitig attakierten.... Der Hordler machte sich dann auch noch unsichtbar und griff mich feige von hinten an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was heisst hier feige... er wollte dir nur helfen indem er dir die Reppkosten erspart, weil durch einen PvP-Tod bekommst du keine Rüstungsschäden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Viel mehr schreiben möchte ich jetzt nicht. Ich aber finde das absolut feige und unfair! Ich lasse doch auch alle Hordler die ein paar Levels unter mit sind in Ruhe! Genauso wie ich nicht +/- zu dritt auf einen Hordler los gehe. Und zu guter Letzt greife ich auch keine Hordler an die gerade von Mobs attakiert werden.
> 
> ABER! Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird mein einziges Ziel in diesem Spiel seind Lowlvlhordler zu killen! Ich mache mir dann nichts aus Arena und Raids usw. ich werde einfach in irgendwelchen Gebieten rumschwirren, wo die zu finden sind (genauso wie die "bösen")! Die Betroffenen können sich dann bei ihren bekloppten, feigen, unfairen - "Kameraden" bedanken....
> 
> ...



Tja und fragt sich nur noch wer damit angefangen hat... Glaub nicht, dass die Allys da unschuldig sind. Die gehen auf Level 70 am liebsten in ganzen Gruppen Leichen campen. Aber wehe sie sind alleine, da sind sie auf einmal soooooo klein... 
btw: Selbst schuld, was spielst auch Allianz


----------



## Spellchiller (1. April 2008)

Erstell dir mal einen Hordechar auf nem anderen PVP-Server und queste. Ich kann dir sagen das Allys auch gerne ganken. Ich denke es liegt nicht an der Fraktion sondern eher an den Leuten die vor dem Bildschirm sitzen.


----------



## Baltimus (1. April 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen (21 Seiten sind schon hart und ich hab gerade nicht so viel Zeit), aber was willst du denn? Der Sinn eines PvP-Servers ist doch auch, PvP zu betreiben und wenn dich dann ein Hordler umhaut, ist es doch richtig so!

Ok,das war jetzt ein bisschen fies formuliert, ist jedoch so. Und es wird immer solche Leute geben, das sind halt Leute, die ihren Spaß haben, andere zu killen, wenn  sich diese gerade gegen Monster abmühen. Ich geb dir wie andere den Rat, auf einen PvE-Server zu wechseln.

Mfg Balti


----------



## Daywa (1. April 2008)

Zur Überschrift: Ja, und wir essen auch Tiere!

Und zweitens. Würde ich dich irgendwo sehen würd ich dich auh klatschen. Das ist der Sinn eines PvP Servers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antax666 (1. April 2008)

Waro schrieb:


> Was heisst hier feige... er wollte dir nur helfen indem er dir die Reppkosten erspart, weil durch einen PvP-Tod bekommst du keine Rüstungsschäden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich mag dich! Endlich mal eine logische Begründung!


----------



## Cason (1. April 2008)

Würde sagen das es nicht auf die Fraktion ankommt bei der man spielt weil es bei beiden seiten wohl gleich laufen wird, aber total unfair und feige finde ich auch das man einen anderen Spieler angreift der weit unter dem eigenen LVl ist. Sowas ist einfach nur billig aber sie machen es wohl weil sie gegen andere des gleichen LVL´s keine Chance haben und nur abloosen.


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2008)

whine?
/singn tikume
/edit
ich kill nur hordler/allis wenn sie gerade mein lvl/2lvl unterschied haben,und ueber 70%hp haben


----------



## o0Miller0o (1. April 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> Zur Überschrift: Ja, und wir essen auch Tiere!
> 
> Und zweitens. *Würde ich dich irgendwo sehen würd ich dich auh klatschen*. Das ist der Sinn eines PvP Servers
> 
> ...



Als PVE Mage mit 0 Abhärtung glaube ich nicht. Und Krieger...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute der Thread ist von Oktober 07. Der Mage ist inzwischen Level 70 und ich habe auch bereits einen Hordenchar auf 70 und ja auch die Allis haben mich gekillt. 

Mit "Sind Hordler Böse?" habe ich weder die WoW Geschichte gemeint noch sonst was. Die Überschrift war wohl etwas unglücklich gewählt. Ich habe mich einfach damals über unfaires Verhalten beschwert.... Das ist auf beiden Seiten so! Ich verstehe es bis heute nicht. Ich habe 2 s2-s3 ausgestattete Chars auf 70 (nein, kein PVPGimp, PvEZeugs ist auch vorhanden) und habe bis heute noch nie grundlos einen Lowie umgekloppt... Für mich ist das einfach kein PvP bzw. nicht der Sinn eines PvPServers. Openpvp schön und gut gegen Leute die auch ne Chance gegen einen haben (Level/Equip), dass reizt mich viel mehr als im Schlingendorntal durch die gegend zu bomben. 

Naja, meintetwegen können die schlecht equipten 70er mit Komplexen gerne weiter im Lowiegebieten rumgimpen. Ich habe das nicht nötig. Ich versuche lieber meine 2000er Wertung zu erreichen für die Schultern, da habe ich mehr von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (1. April 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Ja sind sie ich kille gerne lowies die sind so schön zu onehitten und sie würden wahrscheinlich auch meine twinks killen also wayen



Volltrottel...


----------



## Nélu (1. April 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Möchte einfach erstmal in Ruhe auf LVL 70 kommen. Dann können wir uns von mir aus alle gegenseitig die Köpfe abhacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Ruhe 70 werden xD auf einem PvP Server haste jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Find dich damit ab dass dir ab und zu mal ein "Aloch" übern Weg läuft.

2. Mach auf deinem ruhigen Weg Richtung lvl 70 ein paar Besuche in BG's und lern dich zu wehren.


Es gäbe noch ne dritte Möglichkeit: Verhau selber kleine Hordis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    aber das is dir selbst überlassen.


mfg Nélu


----------



## Butchero (1. April 2008)

Ich klatsch alles nieder und werde aber auch oft von jmd anders gekillt : D

Aber mich störts kein bisschen weil ich mich darauf eingestellt habe.

Das beste an was ich mich erinnern konnte war , früher in Tanaris (glaub das war lvl 42) wurd ich beim questen 
von zwei Allys gekillt...da dachte ich mir so "das kannste dir nicht bieten lassen" , hab mich wiederbelebt und wieder gestorben...."naja probierste es nochmal" und schon war der Hexer down , aber dann hat mich der krieger platt gemacht...."ein letzten versuch gib ich mir noch" und am ende lagen sie beide im Sand und bin abgehauen xD
Das macht ein PvP Server aus , also lass dich nicht unterkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (1. April 2008)

Naja das sind die leute, die früher selber gegankt wurden und nun das bei anderen machen.

Irgendwann wirst du es auch mal machen WETTEN


----------



## Laxera (1. April 2008)

Durahil schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hast du glaub ich die story nicht verstanden oder ?
> Die Horde sind genausowenig böse wie die Allianz der einzige unterschied zwischen den beiden ist das die Allianz aus Völkern besteht die so etwas wie freundschaft verbindet und die Horde quasi bis auf die ausnahme Orcs--Tauren die ein freundschaftliches verhältniss haben aus Völkern besteht die sich nicht noch mehr feinde leisten können und darum zusammenarbeiten.
> 
> Man sollte sich schin ein kleines bisschen über die story informieren.



und das die Orks diebe sind sind und sich einfach sachen (land das ihnen nicht gehört da sie nicht aus azeroth sondern von draenor stammen) unter den nagel reißen, genau wie die untoten (ich meine nur weil arthas lordaeron zerstört hat heißt das noch nicht das es den UD's zu steht.
zu den trollen fällt mir nix ein, aber für die BE (die sind eigentlich auf seiten der allianz gewesen in WC3 und scheinen das jetzt aus irgend einem grund nicht mehr zu sein...naja ich unterstelle hier feigheit (den BE als volk, nicht denen die sie spielen!!!))

naja zu dem mit PVP, geh auf nen PVE server (sorry wenn dich PVP so nervt dann ist das der einzige vernünftige weg, weil PVP kannst hier auch machen (BG, ARENA, DUELL) und dann findet es zu deinen bedinungen statt und niemand messert dich aus dem hintergrund um während du mobs kloppst (ausser du bist dumm genug PVP an zu machen....so wie ich letzt, naja es bekam mir nicht gut^^)


mfg LAX
ps: ich zweifle nicht das recht der Orks/UD's auf land an, aber es sich einfach durch besetzung zu nehmen zeigt den stand von deren zivilisation an (der bei orks echt nicht hoch sein kann, ich meine ich kann nicht erwarten in ein land (azeroth durch das portal) ein zu fallen und erwarten das sich die leute das gefallen lassen, bzw. mir einfach was von deren land nehmen!!!!


----------



## dirkdiggler (1. April 2008)

naja um auch mal mein senf dazu zugeben....

ich spiele horde auf pvp und mal ganz ehrlich...wenn ich mich über jede unfaire aktion der gegnerseite aufregen  würde wär ich in ein paar monaten mit nem herzinfakt im krankenhaus^^

zu all den antworten und fragen hier fällt mir nur ein..." it´s just a game!! "

in diesem sinne...hf beim nörgeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benshamar (1. April 2008)

Castro schrieb:


> Volltrottel...



Äußerst geistreich und wirklich brauchbar... Vielen Dank und beehren Sie dieses Forum gerne weiter und öfter mit diesen Kommentaren.

b²t: Auch wenns ne Weile her ist mit dem Thread und er wieder ausgegraben wurde scheint das Thema immer noch aktuell, akut oder ähnliches zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selbst bin auf nem PvE-Server unterwegs und rege mich eigentlich nur darüber auf wenn Allis (bin Hordler) anfangen in XR oder sonstigen kleinen Orten "aufzuräumen" indem sie Questgeber etc plätten... Leider traut sich ja keiner an den Greifenreiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dann aber plötzlich ein 70er in voller Montur da steht hören sie auf und verziehen sich.

Wir haben uns vor einiger Zeit gedacht (beim letzten Angriff von Allis auf XR) "Jetzt schlagen wir zurück" und sind mit 10 Leuten Richtung Darnassus gewandert und haben dabei jeden Allistützpunkt leer geräumt...
In Darnassus waren wir dann 15 Leutz und haben da bisserl für Aufregung gesorgt, war ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



just my ² cents


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2008)

ja ganz böse horde rofl

mfg


----------



## Gamerhenne (1. April 2008)

wie man unschwer an meinem Avatar erkennen kann, muß auch ich ein sehr böser Mensch sein, denn ich spiele Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Den Blick hab ich auch in RL drauf...wie böse kann man damit sein ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2008)

Langsam wirds öde, sich immer das gleiche Geflame anhören zu müssen. "Wäääh, irgendein böser Hordler/Ally hat mich gegankt, das find ich unfair." Vielleicht sollten sich solche Leute mal Gedanken darüber machen, warum es PvP-Server heißt. Man lebt halt auf niedrigen Level mit der ständigen Gefahr, gelegt und dann auch noch becampt zu werden. Klar ist es nicht die feine englische Art und man sollte sich nichts drauf einbilden, einen Lowie one-hitten zu können, aber man kann es keinem verbieten. Und wenn mich sowas ankotzt, dann spiel ich auf nem reinen PvE-Server, da kann ich mir aussuchen, wann ich umgebraten werden will.

PS: Idioten gibt es überall, unabhängig von der Fraktion.


----------



## Vanish*puff* (1. April 2008)

Seh das eigentlich genau wie Ftw und machs auch genau so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achilios (1. April 2008)

meine meinung und erfahrung nach: 
Es ist von server zu server unterschiedlich, wer wen gankt. Auf meinem server is die horde "gut" und wird andauernd von den allys gegankt usw.
Irgendwann hab ich mir auf nem anderen pvp server nen ally erstellt und bisl hockgezockt und bisher haben die allys immer nur zugeschaut wie ich gestorben bin (z.B. weil ich zu viele adds hatte etc). Aber natürlich gibt es sowohl bei der horde als auch bei der allianz miese arschlöcher, die nur ganken wollen und nette leute, die einem helfen.


----------



## Seryma (1. April 2008)

> Sind Hordler Böse ?


_*NEIN!*_


----------



## Mepho (1. April 2008)

Also,...

...ich bin erst einige Wochen bei WoW und spiele auf einem RP-Server. Ich wollte es einfach mal ruhig angehen lassen.

Da ich aber durch Guild Wars und andere Onlinespiele schwer PvP vorbelastet bin, lasse ich mich auch manchmal zu einem PvP-Match verleiten.  Mittlerweile überlege ich schon ernsthaft auf einen PvP-Server zu wechseln, weil:

..ich davon ausgehe, ja förmlich erwarte, jederzeit und überall angegriffen zu werden.
..und ich natürlich auch niedrigere Level angreife, weil sie so, nennen wir es mal naiv sind, sich alleine in des Feindes Territorium zu bewegen.
...und ich bestimmt in einem neutralen Gebiet auch mal Großmut meinem Gegner gegenüber walten lassen kann.
...ich auch bestimmt damit rechnen muß, meinen "Meister" mehrmals zu begegnen, da er mir meine Grenzen aufzeigt und ich dadurch nur noch mehr motiviert bin, meine Fähigkeiten zu verbessern um ihm dann endlich ein würdiger Gegner zu sein.

Wie ich finde eine sehr spannende und Adrenalin fördernde Sache.

Mich interessiert nicht wer gut oder böse ist. Dies hängt immer von der Seite des Betrachters ab. Außerdem spricht auch nichts gegen heimliche Bündnisse unter "verfeindeten" Parteien, oder auch eine "Beziehung" zwischen sich zwei respektierenden Feinden, welche sich im Sinne beider für einen kurzzeitigen Waffenstillstand entschließen, um sich einer gemeinsamen Bedrohung zu entledigen...

Um es kurz zu machen: Ich finde es einfach nur geil!

Gruß,
Meph


----------



## Kyreen (1. April 2008)

Nicht nur Horde ist böse, nein auch die Allys, so ist das halt...

Das ist assig feige... und unfair ist es auch.... 
ich find das Argument " geh doch auf einen PvE server wenns dir nicht passt" auch so geil schwachsinnig.
Die Leute die auf einem PvP server spielen  finden das sicher net geil mittem im fight von 2, 3,4 oder ein paar mehr  Hordlern /Allys gekillt zu werden....
Das ist ja auch assig, aber was willst du machen? 
Ahoi stranglehorn, die schlimmste Zeit steht dir bevor...

Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, du musst es einfach besser machen und nicht so absacken wie die Leute, die wild alles platt machen, was sich nicht wehren kann.

Ja wenn man sonst nichts reißt , dann muss man halt auf kleine gehen. Wenn man wirklich was drauf hat, dann versucht man sich einen Ruf aufzubaun, der wohl nicht negativ sein wird oder?


Ich habe auch kleine getötet.., einfach weil ich sauer war das ich damals getötet wurde... aber ich übertreib es nicht...


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...
Spiel weiter, sterb dich auf 70.... und mach faires PvP....
Denn wenn du nur lowies killlst , dann haste 
- n schlechten Ruf
- Keine Ehre
- schlechtes gewissen, weil man ja auch mal son kleiner Lappen war , vor 40-50 levels....

Also mir zumindest erfüllt das nicht mit einem gutem Gefühl  jemanden zu töten der sich nicht wehren kann....

Im gegenteil , wenn ich dann einen kleinen flauschig und kuschel weichen Tauren umgesäbelt habe, dann überkommt mich die trauer, wie mein GNom, und somit auch ich nur so blutrünstig gewesen sein konnte....


Überlegenheit zeichnet sich doch durch erbarmen aus ;-)

Also lasst die kleinen Leute auf 70 gimpen, dann kannst se killen....

Ich handhab das immer so:
- kein pvp bei daly quest...
- niemanden angreifen wenn man in der überzahl ist
- niemanden angreifen der mobs am arsch hat...
- niemanden unter seinem lvl angreifen
- niemanden töten der afk ist
- Kein PvP beim farmen

Grund: Es nervt jeden wenn man unter solchen umständen umgenietet wird, mich auch, also lass ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TriggerTMA (1. April 2008)

vikale schrieb:


> Wir sin so sau Böse,
> wir ganken alles was uns vor die Füße kommt!
> Gestern PvP Quest in Thrallmar....
> Habsch 2 70er weggehaun, ZU 4T kamen die dann an die looser!
> Kloppen mich mit 4 leuten weg weil ses zu zweit net schaffen und lachen mich dann mit emotes aus weil ich lieg. Allies<



Hmm... hab ich aber auch schon bei den Hordlern gesehen. Das ist ja mal so ziemlicher quatsch.

Nicht die Fraktion ist schuld, sondern die Spieler. Und leider gibt es sooo viele Spieler, die denken, das fairness eine Einbahnstraße ist.

Einen Hordler platt machen ist cool. und wenn er Level 1 ist, freue ich mich auch, da ich mal den Zauberstab nutzen kann. Aber ich kill den einmal und das wars. Wenn ich allerdings so schlaue finde, die mich nach einmal killen dann angreifen, selbst wenn sie keine chance haben, dann bin ich bei dem Spaß auch schonmal länger dabei. Allerdings kann das auch ermüdend wirken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PVP ist cool. Aber auch hier sollte die Nettiquette beachtet werden. Dann haben alle mehr spaß. Darum gehts doch, oder?

Im übrigen juckt es mich auch nicht mal zu sterben, wenn ich aber ohne Ende wieder gekillt werde, dann nervt das doch schon.


----------



## Lycidia (1. April 2008)

Huhu,

ich hab mir jetzt auch nicht alles durchgelesen. Aber auch ich hab schon oft mit meinen Chars erlebt, dass ich von höherleveligen Hordis gekillt wurde. Macht mir im allgemeinen auch nix aus. Dafür ist es ein Spiel und ich bin auf nem PvP-Server. 

Aaaaaber...ich kenn es auch, dass erst meine Leiche becampt wurde und dann auch noch einer aufm Friedhof stand, und mich da gekillt hat, wo ich noch die Wiederbelebungsnachwirkung hatte. Fand ich auch nicht lustig. Da hab ich dann auch mal meine Gilde zur Hilfe gerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten lass ich kleine Hordler in Ruhe ^^

Letztens hat mich dann so ein 70er Untoter auf dem Weg zum Kloster (Heilig-Priester, Lvl 38) schön gekillt und ausser mir auch noch direkt 2 andere Allies, hat es sich neben unseren Leichen bequem gemacht und gewartet. Nach dem Wiederbeleben wurden wir dann direkt wieder gekillt. 

Als ich dann umgeloggt hab auf meinen 70er Schurken und dorthin geritten bin, hat er sich auf PvE geflaggt und ich konnte ihn nicht angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas find ich dann extrem feige ^^

Es gibt halt solche und solche. Man wird gewisse Leute nicht ändern können...


----------



## oerpli (1. April 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Hordler sind echt das letzte und absolute Penna. Was erzählt ihr, dass Allianzler genau so sind wie Hordler??? Erstmal ist die Horde an sich das Böse und zweitens hat mich noch nie ein Ally angegriffen!!
> 
> Ach und zu meinem Vorposter: Das ist totaler Blödsinn, denn als Allianzler töte ich jeden Hordler der mir über den Weg läuft, da die Horde böse ist. Und als Guter muss man die Bösen ja töten.




Hmm...
scheinst ja nicht der schläueste zu sein...
Istn Moderator...
Etwa dasselbe wie wenn du auf nem RPPVP-Server als 5er Gnom einem 70er Taure das /moon emote zeigst => aufs maul.

Irgendwie stimmt es so nicht ganz, hab mal mit einem Blutelfen gequestet, halt per Emotes. War ganz witzig.
Aber im großen und ganzen: PVP Realm => PVP macht so sinn denk ich.


----------



## Tommson (1. April 2008)

Wir Hordler sind alle Böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rot gleich Tot^^

naja is halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Alinchen (1. April 2008)

Das is doch ein Witz. Als ob die Allianz- Spieler es nicht genauso tun. Wenn dir das nicht passt müsstest du dir ein anderes Spiel kaufen oder , auch wenn du dein PVP-SERVER- ICH - WILL - BLEIBEN - SPRUCH schreibst wie alle anderen, eben doch auf PVE umsteigen. Was meinst du wohl wozu das von Blizzard so gemacht wurde? Na ja trotzdem noch viel Spaß bei WoW.

Greatz Line


----------



## Kyrador (1. April 2008)

Ganz einfach: wenn dein eigenes Level mehr als fünf über dem Kill liegt, gibt es 50% Schaden auf die Rüstung, dann wäre das Problem nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timewarp85 (1. April 2008)

Hi,

Reg` Dich am besten einfach garnicht drüber auf. Ich kenn das auch nur zu gut, spiele derzeit nen Pala als Twink (LVL 26) im Vorgebirge des Hügellands. Questen fällt da auch sehr schwer da dauernd "??" LVL Allies rumlaufen. 
Ich handhabe das mittlerweile so das ich meinen Mage (lvl 66) bevor ich mit dem Pala da questen gehe, im Gasthaus abstelle. Kommt dann ein Allie und killt mich, lauf ich wieder zur leiche und belebe mich wieder, killt er mich dann nochmal logg ich um und kill ihn. 
Klappt natürlich nur wenn der gegnerische allie nich grad en 70er ist ^^

Ich persöhnlich greife niemanden an vorallem keine allies die 50lvl unter mir sind da ich es einfach nicht fair finde. Wie Du spiele ich auch auf nem PVP-Server und hab auch nichts gegen open PVP Fights aber auch nur dann wenn der gegner im gleichen lvl Bereich liegt.

Naja Fairplayer FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Cu


----------



## Rhokan (1. April 2008)

ich ganke eigentlich nie aber wenn ich ,um nem ally zu zeigen das ich eben "in friedlicher absicht da bin" ihm zuwink, hallo sage per emote und er mich einfach ignoriert isses mir egal wieviel lvl er unter mir is...

genauso hat mich mal nen nelf beim kampf gegen 2 mobs feige von hinten attackiert, und das mehr mals, dem hab ich dann auch ne halbe stunde die leiche gecampt


----------



## RadioactiveMan (1. April 2008)

so ist das eben manchemal
ging mir als hodler nicht anders...ich weiß das nervt so was von, aber es gibt eine einfache lösung:
alles umhauen bevor es dich umhaut, sofern es sich nicht um ?? handelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sonixx- (1. April 2008)

*Sind Hordler Böse ?*

Nein, aber leider gibt es solche Leute auf beiden Seiten. Ist mir selbst auch schon oft genug passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (1. April 2008)

Käse zu wayne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UD_Excentric (1. April 2008)

1. GENAU! Die Allis machen es ganauso ....
2. RICHTIG! Die Horde ist und bleibt böse und deswegen spiel ich sie auch und genau deswegen und aus Frust habe ich als ich noch auf PvP war jeden Alli gekillt den ich gesehen habe und jeder Alli hat mich gekillt wenn ers geschafft hat.

Der beste war der lvl 32 Schamane in der Schlinge der 6 mal draufging weil er meinen lvl 40 Mage immer anzugreifen meinte^^ Dann kamen seine Kollegen XD

MfG
Freya

P.S.: Hört auf zu whinen und geht auf PvE wenns euch nicht passt!


----------



## Sarcz (1. April 2008)

Um auf die Thread Frage zurück zukommen: Ja ich bin ein böser Hordler.

Im ernst es soll mir hier niemand was vormachen: Ja ich wurde schon von Allis gegankt und rege mich auch drüber auf ABER ich habe auch schon mit 70 Lowies gekillt. Ich hab auch schon zu 2. oder zu 3. lvl 30< gekillt.

Als ich 70 wurde hab ich mir einen kollegen geschnappt und nen Abend lang lowis gegankt teilweise 3 oder 4 mal hintereinander den selben. 
War so mein "day of revenge" für alle die ganks die ich beim Questen erleben musste. Klar war das eine kindische und idiotische Aktion, aber lustig allemal.

Meistens aber ignorier ich allis bzw mache /wave und gut ist.


----------



## Heiligenblut (2. April 2008)

Wie wäre es denn einfach wenn diejenigen die hier am meißten rummeckern von High Level Kandidaten gekillt worden zusein mal den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen wieso es zwei Fraktionen gibt ;P? Und vielleicht auch sehr hilfreich mal die Bücher Warcraft und Die Orks zulesen. Ausserdem wenn ich auf einem PVP Server nen Char anfange dann sollte mir von vornerein bewußt sein das sowas passiert dafür gibt es halt die umkämpften Gebiete! Wer in Ruhe questen will soll auf einem normalen Server gehen wo er in die BG´s geht wenn ihm nach PVP dürstet. Aber kurz ein Beispiel:

Ein Mensch wäre im Buch nicht Lvl 17 sondern 17 Lenzen alt, trifft ein Lvl 60 Orc also 60 Lenzen. Würde der 60er ein Unterschied machen ob dieser Mensch erwachsen ist? Wohl kaum. Finde es schade das, dass allgemeine Konkurrenz Verhalten Allianz vs Horde immer mehr in der Versenkung verschwindet, weil tausende rummeckern das sie gekillt werden.

Ich sehe schon Zeiten vor mir wo Hordler und Allianzler zusammen in einer Gruppe questen und Inis raiden -.-

Greetz


----------



## Kolamar (2. April 2008)

Zuerst angreifen wenn sie dich killen gilde holen^^(oder einfach schneller lv.)


----------



## benski235 (2. April 2008)

Guggst Du


----------



## Masterchi3f (2. April 2008)

Da soll mich doch der ally holen ^^
Ich seblst spiele auf nem pve server und selbst da läuft das nicht anders ab. Ist da jemand PvP geflaggt wird gnadenlos drauf rum geholzt. Gibt ja verschiedene gründe geflaggt zu sein, meistens ist es aber wohl der grund das der geflaggte einen um genietet hat. Also selbst schuld. Auf unserem PvE server stehen fast jeden abend 5 -40 ?? ally's in crossroad ( ja  ja  Wegekreuz ) und klöppeln wachen, Questgeber, Windreiter gasthausbesitzer udw. um Schurken stellen sich getarnt vor oder in Questgeber um kleine Chars  zu flaggen und dann auch um zu kloppen. 

Wer auf nem PvP server ist, dem sollte von vorn herein klar sein : Man fängt als Opfer an und wird dann zum Täter. 

Thema Bodycampen kann man nichts zu sagen ausser : Schau dir das arme würstchen an, hat doch mal einen gefunden den er im 1 vs. 1 packt und muss es nun auskosten oder sein leben läuft so schlecht das er es an einem aus lassen muss.
Fairplay wirst nirgends finden. 

Wir hatten das mal bei der Arena Quest in Nagrand, da hat sich nen ally mit pvp in den Gegner gestellt, auf dem flugmount natürlich. Als die seuche dann auf dem tank war tat der ally so als würde er ab hauen. Die seuche ging dann ja schnell auf den heiler über. Der ally kam wieder griff den heiler an. Ende vom lied gruppe hat gut aufgepasst ally tot am boden Quest fertig. Es folgten noch mehr ally's und wir wurden gerupft. Es wurde umgeloggt die vor epic strotzenden mains raus. Open pvp in nagrand. Muss auch mal sein.
Irgendwann lachst drüber.

So mach mal wer die Server wieder an.  Sonst muss ich jetzt wirklich noch schlafen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wümmefee (2. April 2008)

also ich selber habe beides, ally und hordi... und ich muss ja ehrlich sagen, als hordler wurde ich von allies um ein vielfaches öfter umgehauen als andersherum. im schlingendorntal haben die gemeinen ?? allianzler auch bei meiner leiche gewartet und mich wieder und wieder gekillt, bis ich schließlich als geist gewartet habe, bis die abziehen und DAS hat sage und schreibe 45 minuten gedauert!!!
also, die allianz ist auch nicht viel besser!


----------



## Munzale (2. April 2008)

Das hat auch nicht zwingend was mit Allianz oder Horde zu tun - sondern mit den Menschen die da am PC sitzen....

Es machen Allys und es machen Hordis, aber eben nicht alle.


----------



## Arakon79 (2. April 2008)

Ja Horde ist böse deswegen muss man die ja auch umnieten! lol


----------

